#ubuntu-il 2010-12-06
<New0> אבי עדיין ער?
<jomjome> :D
<trew1000> שלום לכולם יש מישהו\.
<trew1000> ?
<trew1000> למישהו יש המלצה לתוכנת חופשית DVD לווינדוס?
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: ^^
<Yaron-Heb> תנסה את Media Player Classic
<Yaron-Heb> הוא יעבוד אם הקודקים הנכונים מותקנים
<trew1000> אני מצריך שהוא יתן לי תפריטים
<trew1000> ?
<trew1000> נראה לך שהוא יודע\.
<Yaron-Heb> הוא נותן תפריטים
<Yaron-Heb> אם אתה לא מחפש קוד פתוח יש את GOM Player שהוא מעולה
<HaimN> למה לא VLC
<HaimN> היא מעולה
<trew1000> כי היא לא נותנת לבחור את התפריט למרות שהיא כן מציגה אותו
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: תודה אתה גאון
<trew1000> היא עובדת מצויין
<Yaron-Heb> חחח בכיף, שמחתי!
<trew1000> אגב היא קוד תפוח?
<Interruptus> קוד תפוח = אפל
<trew1000> פתוח*
<Interruptus> חחח
<trew1000> כן מוצלח
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Ddorda1> ‏Rodensky: זוכרת שאמרתי לך שיש איזו מערכת יותר דומה לווינדוז?
<Ddorda1> ‏נזכרתי בשם שלה.. YLMF
<Ddorda1> ‏איזה משהו סיני
<Ddorda1> ‏חברה פירטית שהייתה מוכרת עותקים פרוצים של ווינדוז ואחרי שמיקרוסופט תבעו אותם כמה פעמים הם בנו העתק ווינדוז
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: רצית משהו?
<Ddorda> ‏איזו אווירה של גשם, הלוואי שירד מבול
<HaimN> Ddorda: רק שלא ירד מבול על הכרמל, זה יצור סחף ויהרוס את הזרעים
<Hero> לא בהרכח
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: או יכבה את האש? (או שהיא כבויה כבר ואני לא מעודכן?)
<Hero> Ddorda - אני כמוך נראלי שכבר כיבו
<HaimN> היא כבר כבויה, לפחות לפי הידוע לי
<Ddorda> ‏הפסקתי לעקוב כשהשדרנים שאלו את הכבאים "ואיך אתה מתמודד עם זה באופן אישי?"
<Ddorda> ‏כ"כ צהוב, כ"כ מגעיל
<HaimN> קק"ל מתכוננים לא לשתול ברושים אלא לתת לצמחיה המקומית להתפתח
<HaimN> ומבול יהרוס את זה
<HaimN> Ddorda: השדרנים משדרים מה שהעם רוצה לשמוע, ואנשים אוהבים לחטט
<HaimN> Ddorda: מה עם האתר החדש?
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: אני קיוויתי שהכבאי יגיד "את לא רואה איך אני מתמודד עם זה באופן אישי? במקמום להלחם בשרפה אני נלחם בשדרניות צהובות ומלוכלכות, לכי הביתה!"
<HaimN> :)
<Ddorda> ‏ולצערי אף אחד לא עשה את זה
<HaimN> הם מידי נחמדים
<Ddorda> ‏נמאס לי מהגועל נפש שערוץ 10 ו־2 מוכרים :S
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: עדיין כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: שאלה מצוינת. יש לך רעיונות לשיפור?
<Hero> לצערי זה הפך למקום שחור
<Hero> וזה כואב לי :(
<Ddorda> ‏מבחינת המעבר של הפורום זה עוד בטיפול וזה קשה
<HaimN> Ddorda: אני לא רואה חיפוש בפורום
<HaimN> זה הדבר הכי נצרך כמעט
<HaimN> בעצם, החיפוש למעלה הוא גם לפורומים
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: נכון
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי בעיה שהחיפוש מעלה תוצאות גם של ההכנסות.. זה לא כ"כ נוח
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה יהיה בטיפול מאוחר יותר
<HaimN> אני לא רואה עוד בעיות, מה עם המסד? הבעיה היא בהמרה שלו לדרופל?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Yaron> דור אתה כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: כן
<Yaron> בוא לשיחה פרטית
<Yaron> אז דור הבעיה היא שאני לא יכול ליצור הרשאה לתיקיית USR
<Ddorda> ‏שנמצאת איפה?
<Yaron> אני צריך לפתוח שם תיקיה בשם SHOUT
<Yaron> ולהכניס קבצים
<Yaron> התיקיה נמצאת בHOME
<liel> Yaron: צהריים טובים
<Yaron> או במילים אחרות מערכת הקבצים
<Yaron> צהריים טובים [=
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: home היא לא מערכת הקבצים
<Ddorda> ‏אל תבלבל
<Ddorda> ‏זה נמצא ב־ / או ב־‎/home?
<Yaron> יש את האיקון של הכונן דיסקים הזה
<Yaron> אני זוכר בגירסא 8 קראו לזה HOME נראה לי
<Ddorda> ‏לא, אפעם לא קראו לזה home
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Yaron> כתוב מערכת הקבצים
<Ddorda> ‏אז זה /
<Ddorda> ‏home זו התיקייה של הקבצים הפרטיים שלך
<Ddorda> ‏ זו המערכת קבצים
<Ddorda> ‎ /*
<Ddorda> ‏אז ככה
<Ddorda> ‏כל פעולה שאתה עושה לא בתוך תיקיית הבית שלך (/home/yaron) דורשת הרשאות מנהל
<Ddorda> ‏מסיבות של אבטחה
<Yaron> כן נכון.. אני זוכר שצריך עם סודו לעבוד כדי לתת הרשאה
<Yaron> אבל אני לא זוכר איך..
<Ddorda> ‏לא, לא כדי לתת הרשאה
<Ddorda> ‏אם תיתן הרשאה לתיקייה היא תהיה פגיעה בהמשך
<Yaron> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏אז אתה עובד עם sudo שנותנת לך הרשאה זמנית בתור מנהל
<Ddorda> ‏נותן *לך* הרשאות של מנהל, לא לתיקייה
<Ddorda> ‏ככה אתה יכול לעשות הכל, באופן זמני
<Yaron> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏עד לסיום הפעולה
<Hero> יש למישהו כאן אפשרות לחפש שיר בשרתים כמו טורט וכו' ... ?
<Yaron> נכון אתה צודק שחכתי
<Hero> טורנט*
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: נו, ככה לומדים :)
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: !g oogle
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Hero> Ddorda - אני לא מוצא בגוגל
<Hero> בגלל זה אני שואל
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: אז אתה צריך ליצור תיקייה בספרייה /usr?
<Yaron> כן
<Hero> אימיול/קאזה/סבבה דיסי/טורנט
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: אגב, בלינוקס יש הבדלה בין אותיות גדולות לקטנות, אם אתה כותב באותיות גדולות דע שזה מבלבל
<Yaron> טוב
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: לי אין, צר לי :P
<Hero> באסה
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: אז מה בעצם אתה צריך לעשות? ליצור תיקייה שנקראת איך?
<Yaron> shout
<Ddorda> ‏mkdir היא הפקודה ליצירת תיקייה
<Yaron> mkdir cd */usr?
<Yaron> mkdir cd */usr/shout
<Yaron> ככה?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏למה הכוכבית?
<Yaron> מערכת הקבצים?
<Yaron> או שלא צריך
<Ddorda> ‏לא צריך
<Ddorda> ‏אני אסביר לך, זה די פשוט
<Ddorda> ‏ = האבא של היקום, או במילים אחרות, המערכת קבצים
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו קוראים לזה root directory
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר "השורש:
<Ddorda> ‏"השורש"
<Yaron> כן הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏תחתיו נמצאת כל המערכת
<Ddorda> ‏תחתיו יש כל מני תיקיות
<Ddorda> ‏כמו למשל home, usr ועוד כל מני
<Yaron> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏ /home/yaron/Music = התיקייה Music שבתיקייה yaron בספריית תיקיות הבית
<Ddorda> ‏שבמערכת הקבצים
<Yaron> צריך לכתוב cd בהתחלה?
<Ddorda> ‏ ‎/home/yaron/Music = התיקייה Music שבתיקייה yaron בספריית תיקיות הבית
<Ddorda> ‏cd זה אומר להיכנס לתיקייה
<Ddorda> ‎cd /usr
<Yaron> sudo mkdir cd /usr/shout
<Yaron> ככה?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏זה ייצור לך תיקייה בשם cd במקרה הטוב
<Ddorda> ‏במקרה הרע סתם יעלה לך שגיאה
<Yaron> sudo mkdir shout
<Yaron> אחרי שכתבתי cd /usr
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: זה אם אתה נמצא ב־/usr
<Yaron> vbv
<Yaron> הנה
<Yaron> יצר לי
<Yaron> סבבה תודה, אני יכול להשתמש בתיקיה להוסיף לה קבצים?
<Yaron> או שלזה גם צריך להיות מנהל לזמן מסוים?
<Yaron> כן בדקתי צריך -.-
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Yaron> sudo cp sc_serv_1.9.8_Linux.tar.gz מה לא טוב ?
<Yaron> הוא לא רוצה להעתיק =\
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: באיזו תיקייה אתה נמצא
<Yaron> ומציין לי שגיאה שהוא לא יודע היכן הקובץ נמצא
<Yaron> נמצא בהורדות
<Yaron> אבל איך אני אהיה בשני המקומות באותו זמן
<Yaron> אם כרגע אני נמצא ב/usr/shout
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: אם אתה לא יודע איך משתמשים בפקודה, תעשה --help
<Ddorda> ‎כלומר cp --help
<Ddorda> ‏בשורות הראשונות יש הסבר קצר וקולע
<Ddorda> ‎Usage: cp [OPTION]... [-T] SOURCE DEST
<Yaron> אני חושב הבנתי אבל איך אני כותב את התיקיה הורדת בטרמינל?
<Ddorda> ‏ראית את זה?
<Yaron> הטרמינל לא רואה עברית אני חושב
<Ddorda> ‏למה לא? הוא אמור לראות עברית, פשוט לכתוב הפוך
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא מהווה בעיה, פשוט תקרא את העברית הפוך
<Ddorda> ‏cp sc_serv_1.9.8_Linux.tar.gz - אמרת לו מה להעתיק אבל לא אמרת לו לאן
<Yaron> sudo cp /home/הורדות/sc_serv_1.9.8_Linux.tar.gz
<Yaron> אני לא צריך לכתוב לו מאיפה להעתיק?
<Ddorda> ‏לא אמרת שאתה נמצא בתיקייה "הורדות"?
<Yaron> אני נמצא בטרמינל בתיקיה SHOUT
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: שנמצאת איפה?
<Yaron> cd /usr/shout
<Interruptus> שמות ספריות בעברית זה מכה
<Interruptus> צריך להוציא את זה מהחוק
<Interruptus> זה פשוט משבש את החיים
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: מסכים אתך לגמרי
<Yaron> לעבור לתיקיית הורדות בטרמינל?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: לא בהכרח
<Ddorda> ‏תציין את השמות המלאים וזה
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron: cp /home/yaron/הורדות/... /usr/shout/
<Hero> Ddorda - בסוף זה לא רלוונטי כי אני לא מוצא מה שאני מחפש
<Yaron> איך אני כותב הורדות בטרמינל? זה כותב לי הפוך
<Yaron> אני צריך לכתוב את המילה הפוך?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: לא
<Ddorda> ‏זה כותב הפוך בגלל שהוא כותב משמאל לימין
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הוא מזהה את הטקסט נכון
<Yaron> אה בסדר
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל זה: [15:56] <Interruptus> שמות ספריות בעברית זה מכה
<shimi810> ‏למה בכלל התיקיות בברירת מחדל בעברית?
<Yaron> הצלחתי
<H3r0> Yaron - מזל טוב
<HaimN> יש גם עוד בעיה, "שולחן העבודה" זה ב 2 מילים, מה שמצריך ' לפני ואחרי
<Yaron> למה לא השאירו את זה אנגלית וזהו..
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: או \
<HaimN> אחרת הוא מזהה את זה בתור תיקיה "שולחן" שכמובן לא קיימת
<HaimN> Ddorda: איך?
<HaimN> \ לפני ואחרי?
<Ddorda> ‎HaimN: /home/haimn/שולחן\ עבודה/file....
<HaimN> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏לפני הרווח
<HaimN> טוב לדעת
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: אכן
<Yaron> יש לי בעיה עם קובץ מסוים שאני צריך לערוך
<Yaron> והוא נותן לי אותו לקריאה בלבד
<Yaron> איך אני מגדיר שאני אוכל לערוך אותו?
<Yaron> ?
<shimi810> ‎sudo gedit /usr/shout/-FILE-
<Yaron> תודה אבל הוא פתח לי את הדפדפן וכתוב לא ניתן לערוך
<Yaron> בעצם לא ניתן לפתוח
<H3r0> Yaron - chmod 777 <yourfile>
<Yaron> אה לא סליחה טעות שלי
<H3r0> כמובן עם root
<Yaron> לא כתבתי את הקובץ הנכון
<H3r0> (:
<Yaron> הצלחתי (:
<shimi810> ‏אגב, אפשר גם לגרור את הקובץ למסוף והוא יעתיק כבר את כל הנתיב :)
<Yaron> אהה סבבה מעולה תודה
<H3r0> אני משתמש בTAB שזה אחלה דבר
<HaimN> H3r0 לא כדאי לתת הרשאות 777 לכל קובץ, זה מאפשר עריכה גם ע"י אורחים
<H3r0> HaimN - אצלי אין אורחים רק אני נמצא זה א'
<HaimN> ואם הקובץ הוא על שרת, זה לפעמים יכול לתת נקודת פריצה
<H3r0> ב' - אם אתה רוצה אתה עורך ומחזיר
<HaimN> אורחים יכול להיות וירוסים
<HaimN> ויש וירוסים ללינוקס שבאים דרך JAVA
<Yaron> sudo apt-get install libshout3 libshout3-dev liblame-dev libxml-dev
<H3r0> וירוסים בלינוקס?
<H3r0> מה אתה מתקין ירון?
<HaimN> כמעט שלא
<Yaron> הוא לא רוצה להתקין לי משום מה
<Yaron> והוא כותב את השגיאה בעברית הפוכה
<Yaron> את זה: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/how-to-create-an-internet-radio-station/
<HaimN> אבל זה קיים
<Yaron> הוא כותב לא מצליח לאתר את החבילה
<Yaron> אתה בטוח שזה קיים כבר?
<H3r0> Yaron - apt-get update
<H3r0> תעדכן את המקורות שלך
<H3r0> אולי זה קשור
<HaimN> אולי חסרים לך כמה מאגרים?
<Yaron> עשיתי עדכון
<Yaron> sudo apt-get install gcc g++ make
<Yaron> הוא עדכן כמה דברים
<Yaron> אני צריך את זה או שיש לי את זהכבר
<H3r0> יש לך את זה
<HaimN> אתה כנראה צריך את המאגרים של mediabuntu
<Yaron> זהו שאין לי :X
<Yaron> עכשיו הוא מתקין
<H3r0> אין דבר כזה
<H3r0> מוזר
<H3r0> אין לך GCC?
<Yaron> לא
<H3r0> אתה רץ על אובונטו כן?
<Yaron> כן
<Yaron> 10.10
<H3r0> מוזר אש
<Yaron> הנה התקין
<H3r0> ממש מוזר
<H3r0> HaimN - לא ככה?
<Rodensky> Ddorda, בהקשר לדמוי חלונות - זו פעם ראשונה שאני אפילו קצת שמחה שמיקרוסופט תובעים מישהו על הפרת הרישיון
<H3r0> את מי מקירוסופט תובעת?
<H3r0> ולמה?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: חחח :)
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: מיקרוסופט תבעו כמה חבר'ה סיניים שמכרו ווינדוז פרוץ
<H3r0> אויש נו
<Rodensky> זה לא אויש נו
<H3r0> אתה לא ידוע כמה זה רץ אצלנו
<Ddorda> ‏אז כתגובה החבר'ה האלה הפסיקו ובמקום זה הם בנו הפצת לינוקס מבוססת אובונטו שנראת בול כמו ווינדוז
<H3r0> חזק
<Rodensky> ולכן התביעה הזו של ווינדוס משמחת אותי - היא תורמת לקוד הפתוח
<H3r0> כיצד?
<H3r0> Ddorda - אפשר לראות אותה?
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: חפש בגוגל ylmf
<Rodensky> בואנה איזה חום בבית
<Rodensky> זה ממש שירו איתי ניצנים
<Rodensky> מסתבר שעל אייפון מזוייף אי אפשר להתקין אנדרואיד
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אייפון מזויף? מה?
<Rodensky> ידיד שלי קנה אייפון מזוייף בסין
<HaimN> Rodensky: המעבד שלו שונה
<H3r0> המעבד שלו זבל
<Rodensky> בגלל שזה לא באמת אייפון אלא סתם מכשיר פושטי כזה שרק נראה כמוהו, אין לו גישה לאפסטור ולכל שאר הדברים שעושים את האייפון מה שהוא
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: שזה באמת אייפון? מריץ את המערכת הפעלה של אפל?
<HaimN> לא
<Rodensky> זה לא אייפון
<HaimN> רק דמוי
<Rodensky> תקרא מה כתבתי
<Rodensky> בקיצור
<HaimN> מערכת הפעלה סינית
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: קראתי אבל זה ענה רק על החיצוניות שלו :P
<HaimN> שהעיצוב דומה
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי אוקיי
<Rodensky> נכון, כל הקטע באייפון מזוייף זה העיצוב
<Rodensky> כמו בכל מכשיר מזוייף
<Ddorda> ‏לא מצליח להבין למה לקנות דבר כזה
<H3r0> Ddorda - תזכור משפט
<Rodensky> כי אייפון זה סמל סטטוס
<H3r0> "פרייארים לא מתים רק מתחלפים"
<Rodensky> אז אתה קונה מכשיר שנראה כמוהו אבל הרבה יותר זול
<HaimN> גם לי היה NOKIA מזוייף, וגם עליו לא הצלחתי להתקין
<Rodensky> הבנאדם רוצה להתקין עליו מערכת חלופית כדי להשמיש את המכשיר עם אפליקציות
<Rodensky> אבל הוא טרח לברר את זה רק אחרי הקנייה
<Rodensky> ומסתבר שאי אפשר
<Ddorda> ‏אנשים שקונים מותגים בשביל סמל סטטוס הם אנשים עם מעט מאוד כבוד עצמי
<Ddorda> ‏לדעתי*
<HaimN> זבל סיני קונים רק אם הוא עולה כמה שקלים
<Rodensky> מבחינתי גם אם מוכרים את זה בחצי שקל, זה בזבוז כסף
<H3r0> Ddorda - שזה מצדיק את המשפט שלי
<Yaron> sudo find /mp3 -type f -Timbaland - The Way I Are ft. Keri Hilson, D.O.E., Sebastian"*.mp3" > /mp3/playlist.txt מה הבעיה כאן =\?
<H3r0> תאכלס עדיף לתת את זה לצדקה
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: מה אתה מנסה לעשות?
<Yaron> מה שכתוב במדריך
<Yaron> להעביר את שם השיר לפלייליסט
<Rodensky> תנ"צ אהובה תומר נפטרה :O
<Yaron> שינגן
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: תראה לי איך זה כתוב במדריך
<Yaron> sudo mkdir /mp3  Copy your mp3s into that location.  find /mp3 -type f -name “*.mp3” > /mp3/playlist.txt
<Yaron> אופס
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ואני מאשים את הכתבים שהציקו לה בעבודה
<Yaron> find /mp3 -type f -name “*.mp3” > /mp3/playlist.txt
<Rodensky> מה קשורים הכתבים?
<Rodensky> היא נפגעה במהלך פינוי של כלא דמון, היא שרדה עוד כמה ימים עם 80% כוויות במקום למות מייד רק בגלל שצלם חילץ אותה ועוד שניים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: שבזמן שהיא עמדה לנסוע למקום שבו היא נפגעה הם הציקו לה איזה רבע שעה
<Rodensky> נשמע לי מוזר
<Rodensky> אבל לא חשוב
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: שים לב לסוג המרכאות
<Yaron> להכניס את השיר במרכאות..
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: לא... =\
<Yaron> אז?
<Rodensky> הכוונה לתוים שמהם אתה עושה את המרכאות
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: תכתוב מסוף man find כדי לראות הסבר מפורט על find
<Rodensky> זה צריך להיות מרכאות רגילות
<Rodensky> כאלה "
<Rodensky> לא התו שאתה רושם
<Ddorda> ‏" ולא “
<Rodensky> אלה התוים שאתה רושם בתור מרכאות “ ”
<Rodensky> זה התו שצריך להיות "
<Rodensky> מרכאות רגילות, סטנדרטיות, לא יודעת איך לקרוא להן
<Yaron> לא ידעתי ככה זה כתוב באתר שלהם.
<Yaron> במקום הname לכתוב את שם השיר?
<Rodensky> איפה שיש לך כוכבית נקודה אמפי3 בתוך המרכאות
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron: אתה כנראה לא עוקב טוב אחרי ההוראות
<Rodensky> שם אתה כותב את שם השיר
<Ddorda> ‏הם אומרים לך להעתיק את כל השירים לתוך הספרייה /mp3
<Ddorda> ‏שיצרת
<Ddorda> ‏ואז להריץ את הפקודה כדי לעדכן רשימה עם שמות השירים
<Yaron> יש כבר סיפריה כזאת
<Rodensky> כשיש לך כוכבית, זה בד"כ "ג'וקר"
<Yaron> לכתוב אחרי הכוכבית את שם השיר?
<Yaron> או לפני
<Rodensky> שם הקובץ
<Rodensky> לא שם השיר
<Rodensky> וזה במקום הכוכבית
<Yaron> אה
<Rodensky> הכוכבית היא "ג'וקר", כמו במשחקי קלפים - בהוראות היא תמיד מייצגת טקסט אופציונלי בר החלפה
<Rodensky> טקסט=מחרוזת תוים כלשהי
<Yaron> כן הבנתי כמו נוסחא
<Yaron> צריך להציב
<H3r0> אהבתי את הדימוי
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Yaron> find /mp3 -type f -name "Timbaland - The Way I Are ft. Keri Hilson, D.O.E., Sebastian.mp3" > /mp3/playlist.txt
<Yaron> עכשיו זה מסודר?
<Rodensky> אם זה שם הקובץ המדויק
<Rodensky> אז כן
<Rodensky> במקרה של ההוראות כאן, הכוכבית באה במקום שם הקובץ
<Yaron> bash: /mp3/playlist.txt: No such file or directory
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה קורא פוסטים של לינמגזין?
<Yaron> @Rodensky הקובץ קיים אבל
<Rodensky> אבל קיים איפה ?
<Yaron> בתקיית mp3
<Rodensky> זה לא מספיק שהוא קיים, הוא צריך להיות קיים בתוך הנתיב שרשום
<Yaron> יצרתי אותו שם
<H3r0> Yaron - אבל זה נתיב חלקי נראלי
<Rodensky>  /mp3/playlist
<Rodensky> זה אומר שהתיקייה אמפי3
<Rodensky> נמצאת אצלך איפה שהroot
<Yaron> צריך לכתוב את כל הנתיב?
<Rodensky> אתה צריך נתיב מלא
<Yaron>  home/yaron/
<Yaron> והלאה?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> סלאש לפני home
<Rodensky> סלאש ראשון זה root
<Rodensky> אח"כ הום וכל שאר הנתיב
<Yaron> find: `/mp3': No such file or directory
<Yaron> עכשיו הוא כותב לי את זה
<Rodensky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Yaron> צריך בהתחלה גם לכתוב כנראה כן?
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<Rodensky> כנס ללינק הזה
<Rodensky> תדביק שם את כל מה שעשית בטרמינל
<H3r0> Yaron - אבל זה נתיב חלקי נראלי
<Rodensky> כולל התוצאות, כולל הכל
<Rodensky> ואז נראה איפה הטעות
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה קורא פוסטים של לינמגזין?
<Yaron> שמתי
<Rodensky> אחרי שאתה מדביק את הטקסט בלינק הזה
<Rodensky> תלחץ שם על paste
<Rodensky> לחצן מתחת לשדה שבו הדבקת את הכל
<Yaron> כבר לחצתי
<Rodensky> ותדביק בצ'ט את הלינק שנוצר לך
<Yaron> אה
<Yaron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540287/
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: תלוי מאוד
<Rodensky> בטוח ששם הקובץ הועתק נכון לפקודה?
<Ddorda> ‏תלוי אם הם מופיעים בפלאנט או לא
<Yaron> כן
<H3r0> Ddorda -  אני מנסה להבין מה ניסו לעשות בפוסט הבא
<H3r0> Ddorda - http://linmagazine.co.il/node/view/49681
<Rodensky> ירון תנסה לשים בפקודה נתיב מלא, לא עם טילדה (~)
<Yaron> מזאת אומרת
<H3r0> הופה ! יש כאן מישהי שיודעת איך קוראים לתו הזה ~ לא הרבה יודעים איך קוראים לו
<Rodensky> ז"א שאם התיקייה נמצאת בנתיב נניח כמו
<Rodensky> /home/yaron/blabla/mp3
<H3r0> חן חן
<Rodensky> אז זה הנתיב שאתה רושם
<Rodensky> H3r0, אני פליטת ויקיפדיה, אני לא יכולה שלא לדעת את זה :P
<shimi810> ‏H3r0: היי, גם אני יודע! :)
<Yaron> חח
<H3r0> shimi810 - חזק
<H3r0> בדרך כלל אנשים לא יודעים
<H3r0> Rodensky - רק שלא תדרדרי לי לאיןציקלופדיה
<Yaron> אז מה לכתוב בעצם במסוף?
<Yaron> find /mp3 -type f -name "Timbaland - The Way I Are ft. Keri Hilson, D.O.E., Sebastian.mp3" > /home/leonid/mp3/playlist.txt
<Yaron> הנה הקוד שאני אמור לכתוב והוא עונה לי שאין נתיב כזה /mp3
<Rodensky> איפה שכתבת
<Rodensky> ~/mp3$
<Rodensky> במקום זה
<Rodensky> תכתוב את הנתיב המלא
<Rodensky> אגב, מה שכתבת עכשיו הוא שונה לחלוטין
<Rodensky> בטקסט שהדבקת קודם היה רשום yaron
<Rodensky> עכשיו leonid
<Rodensky> אתה צריך להיות עקבי ושתהיה התאמה
<Yaron> כן שיניתי את השם לפני כמה דקות
<Rodensky> זה משנה הכל
<Yaron> זה אמור לא אמור לשנות אבל O.ס
<Yaron> או שכן
<Rodensky> /home/blabla
<Rodensky> מה שאחרי הום
<Yaron> אהה
<Rodensky> זה משתמש
<Rodensky> אם אתה כרגע מהמשתמש yaron
<H3r0> Ddorda - ?
<Rodensky> אבל הקובץ נמצא אצל leonid
<Rodensky> אז כשאתה כותב נתיב שמתחיל ב~
<Rodensky> המחשב שלך מחפש אצל ירון
<Rodensky> לא אצל לאוניד
<Rodensky> ולא מוצא, כי הקובץ אצל לאוניד
<Yaron> העברתי אותו עכשיו
<Rodensky> והסימן ~ מורה לו לחפש אצל המשתמש הנוכחי
<Yaron> ואני לא בדיוק כותב את ה~
<Rodensky> לכן אמרתי לך שתשתמש בנתיב מלא ומדויק
<Rodensky> בלי ~
<Yaron> זה מסומן לבד
<Yaron> כשעברתי נתיב
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי
<Yaron> זה פשוט כותב ~MP3
<Rodensky> מה מסומן איפה לבד?
<Yaron> leonid@leonid-ThinkPad-T61:~/mp3$
<Yaron> אחרי שהעברתי אותו נתיב
<Rodensky> הצלחת לבלבל אותי
<Rodensky> למה אתה משנה נתיבים כל הזמן?
<Yaron> אני לא חח
<Rodensky> מחשב זה גולם, הוא לא יודע לאלתר
<Yaron> בהתחלה שמתי תיקיה אחרת
<Yaron> כדי שאם אני אדפוק משהו
<Yaron> לא לפרמט
<Rodensky> הוא לא מבין מה אתה רוצה ממנו
<Rodensky> אתה צריך לתת למחשב הוראות מדויקות של מה שאתה רוצה
<Yaron> leonid@leonid-ThinkPad-T61:~/mp3$ cd /home/leonid/mp3 leonid@leonid-ThinkPad-T61:~/mp3$
<Yaron> הנה הנתיב שאמור להיות עכשיו
<Rodensky> אז זה הנתיב שתכתוב, ותוודא שוב שהעתקת נכון את שם הקובץ ושהמרכאות עשויות מהתוים הנכונים
<Rodensky> ואם זה עדין לא יעזור אז תעשה סמים ואז לא יהיה לך אכפת יותר
<Yaron> הנה עכשיו זה עובד
<Yaron> חחח:P
<Rodensky> וואלה?
<Rodensky> אתה רואה.... סמים פותרים בעיות...
<Rodensky> :)
<Yaron> leonid@leonid-ThinkPad-T61:~/mp3$ sudo vim/usrlocal/ect/ices.conf.dist [sudo] password for leonid:  sudo: vim/usrlocal/ect/ices.conf.dist: command not found
<Yaron> כן לזמן מסוים..
<Yaron> Now edit your config file for ices.  sudo vim /usr/local/etc/ices.conf.dist
<Yaron> זה מה שכתוב במדריך
<Rodensky> טוב תנסה שוב סמים
<Rodensky> אם זה לא יצליח אז תנדנד לדור :)
<Yaron> חח נו בחייאת..
<Yaron> אני עושה לפי המדריך והוא לא ממש פועל כמו שהוא אמור לפעול
<Yaron> וכתבתי הכל נכון
<Rodensky> לא תמיד הם פועלים כמו שהם אמורים :)
<Yaron> מה הפקודה לפתוח קובץ ללא הרשאה עם GREDIT?
<shimi810> ‏gedit PATH-TO-FILE | עם ניהול פשוט מוסיפים sudo בהתחלה
<Yaron> סבבה תודה
<Yaron> מה זה protocol?
<shimi810> ‎etc: http:// ftp:// ssh:// ועוד..
<Yaron> אה
<Yaron> נראה לי סיימתי להתקין אותו
<Rodensky> חחח זהבי אדיר.. אלי ישי לא ספרדי כי הוא לא שיחק עם מסי חחחחחחחחחחחח
<Yaron> יש לי שאלה האם אפשר להריץ שרת רדיו עם ubuntu one?
<Guest58803> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בשיתוף מסך?
<H3r0> Guest58803 - אתה
<Guest58803> אני..
<H3r0> אם כבר מדברים זה על SSH
<H3r0> לא על שיתוף מסך
<H3r0> וגם אז זה לא נפוץ
<Guest58803> אז לפחות מי שמחובר שיענה לי בפורום שרתים :O
<Guest58803> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/265
<Hoborg> Title: רדיו ברשת. | אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: מה אתה מנסה לעשות בדיוק?
<Ddorda> ‏למה לשתף מסך?
<Guest58803> אין לי מושג איך להריץ את השידור
<Guest58803> התקנתי כבר הכל
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: אבל למה לשתף מסך..?
<Guest58803> מישהו אחר אולי יבין :O
<Guest58803> כי רץ לי פה במסוף אחר
<Guest58803> השרת עצמו
<Guest58803> אבל אין לי מושג איך זה פועל
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: אז עובדים ב־ssh
<Guest58803> זה כמו שמישהו נותן לך אוטו פשוט זורק לך את החלקים ואומר תרכיב וסע
<Guest58803> מה זה הSSH
<Ddorda> ‏ssh זה חיבור למחשב אחר בצורה טקסטואלית
<Ddorda> ‏כמו שליטה מרחוק אבל בלי שימוש בסביבה גרפית
<Guest58803> אהההבנתי
<Guest58803> ואיך משתמשים בזה
<H3r0> sudo apt-get install ssh
<H3r0> service ssh start
<H3r0> open new user and give to someone else your user pass and ip
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: ואם יש למשתמשים האחרים לינוקס אז עדיף גם את זה לא
<Ddorda> ‏עדיף להשתמש במפתחות, ככה אף אחד לא יכול לפרוץ לך את זה
<H3r0> Ddorda - keys?
<Guest58803> התקנתי את הSSH
<Guest58803> איך אני רואה מה השם משתמש שלי והסיסמא לזה
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: של המשתמש עצמו
<Ddorda> ‏אומג אומג אומג אומג. יצא לי לדבר עכשיו עם הסקיצאי של Sintel!
<Ddorda> ‏:ם
<H3r0> Ddorda - עם מי?
<Guest58803> אז אני מבין בלינוקס אי אפשר להריץ רדיו :X חייבים לחזור לוינדוס בשביל זה
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: לא, אתה טועה
<Guest58803> זה לא פועל אבל.. ובוינאמפ בוינדוס זה כן פועל
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: שמע, אם היה לי יותר זמן הייתי עוזר לך יותר.
<Ddorda> ‏נכנסת לשרת ב־ssh? זה ענה לך על שאלה אחת?
<Rodensky> אם אני לא יודעת איך אומרים "כלב" בסינית, זה אומר שהמילה הזו לא קיימת בסינית?
<Guest58803> לא בדיוק הבנתי רק התקנתי את הSHH
<H3r0> Guest58803 - service ssh on
<H3r0> Guest58803 - service ssh start *
<Guest58803> לחצתי זה מריץ כמה שורות וזהו
<H3r0> perfect
<H3r0> אוקיי
<H3r0> זה אומר שזה פתח אצלך חיבור
<avi1333> למישהו פה יש xtreamer?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לא לי
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: אז עכשיו תכתוב בשרת ifconfig
<Ddorda> ‏אתה רואה שם את הכתובת ip שלך?
<H3r0> Ddorda - אם הוא מתחת לראוטר זה לא יתפוס...
<avi1333> Ddorda ssh זה פרוטוקול מוצפן?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כן
<avi1333> אני יכול להריץ על מחשב אובנטו ssh ולהתחבר דרך מחשב ווינדוס?
<Guest58803> איזה IFCONFIG
<Guest58803> leonid@leonid-ThinkPad-T61:~/mp3$ service ssh start start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.70" (uid=1000 pid=18946 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")) leonid@leonid-ThinkPad-T61:~/mp3$
<Guest58803> זה מה שאני רואה
<H3r0> Guest58803 - באיזה דרך אתה מחובר?
<Guest58803> טרמינל?
<H3r0> לא
<H3r0> מחובר לרשת שלך :/
<H3r0> הבעיתית
<H3r0> אני מניח רואטר
<H3r0> !g whatismyip
<Hoborg> "What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address" - http://www.whatismyip.com/ | "whatismyip" - http://www.whatismyip.org/
<H3r0> תכנס לכאן
<Guest58803> אה לזה אתה מתכוון
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני כמעט בטוח שפורט הזה חסום ברואטר
<H3r0> Guest58803 - באיזה ראוטר אתה משתמש?
<Guest58803> edimax
<Guest58803> 217.132.100.9
<H3r0> תן לי רגע
<H3r0> Guest58803 - אתה בטוח שהפעלת את SSH?
<H3r0> מכאן אני לא רואה את זה
<Guest58803> אני כתבתי את הכתובת בטרמינל
<Guest58803> כמו שאמרת לי
<avi1333> טוב חברים אני זז אחזור מאוחר יותר ביי בינתיים:D
<Guest58803> אני לא רואה אותה פתוחה כשתוכנה או משהו
<H3r0> Guest58803 - service ssh status
<H3r0> תגיד לי אם זה עובד
<Guest58803> leonid@leonid-ThinkPad-T61:~/mp3$ service ssh status ssh start/running, process 17601
<H3r0> Guest58803 - עכשיו ביחד
<H3r0> שיט
<H3r0> למה הראוטר שלך חוסם את פורט 22
<H3r0> Ddorda - כפי שהרגשתי מה עושים עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏מה? רגע
<Ddorda> ‏למה הראוטר חוסם? כי זה ההגדרות שלו
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: תסדר את ההגדרות ראוטר שלך
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Guest58803> לפתוח פורטים אתה מתכוון?
<H3r0> Ddorda - זה בדיפולט
<H3r0> Guest58803 - יאפ פורט מספר 22
<H3r0> Ddorda - תעשה טובה תעזור לבחור
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אני די עסוק =\
<H3r0> Ddorda - אבל תבין אם לא אתה אז מי כן?
<Guest58803> איזה פורטים אני צריך לפתוח
<Guest58803> כדי שהרדיו יעבוד
<H3r0> Guest58803 - לא קשור לרדיו
<Ddorda> ‏Guest58803: תלוי באיזה פורט אתה רוצה לשדר, הייתי ממליץ לך לעשות את זה בפורט 80 ואז לא תצטרך לפתוח שום דבר
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אתה צריך לפתוח פורט 22 בשביל השליטה מרחוק
<H3r0> Ddorda - זה 22 ? אני כבר לא זוכר
<Ddorda> ‏נדמה לי שכן
<Ddorda> !g ssh port
<Hoborg> "Secure Shell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell | "Running SSH on a non-standard port | ITworld" - http://www.itworld.com/nls_unixssh0500506
<H3r0> אכן כך
<H3r0> לפי ויקי
<Ddorda> ‏אמת
<Ddorda> ‎22
<Guest58803> http://78.129.231.146:22605
<Guest58803> התחברתי לזה וזה נותן לי את התפריט
<H3r0> Guest58803 - התחברת לאן ומה מי מו?
<Guest58803> Server Status: 	Server is currently down.
<H3r0> עדיין סגור
<Guest58803> הלכתי אחזור בקרוב
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: רוצה לעזור לי לתרגם כמה דברים?
<Ddorda> ‏או שאתה לא בקטע עכשיו?
<Shualdon> אין לי כוח...
<New0> Ddorda אתה זוכר על מה שפעם נתת לי ? דף ההורדות
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: עצלן
<Shualdon> לא, התחלתי לעבוד
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: בכלל נעלמת לנו, איפה המוטיבציה?
<New0> אולי להפסיק לרדת את על השניה חחח :P
<New0> דור, בקיצור רציתי לשאול אותך אם יש לך את הזמן לעשות את זה עכשיו? או שאני יכול לעשות עכשיו משהו אחר יותר קטן ופחות מסובך
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: תאט את מהירות הכניסה לחדרים
<Ddorda> ‏אחרת רואים לך את הכל
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> שלום לך אדון nicoco
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא, אני די לחוץ בזמן האמת
<New0> דור, אוקי ומה לגביי התרגום ההוא שרצית משועל.?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: איך אתה בתרגום?
<Ddorda> ‏אוישף חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<New0> סבבה
<New0> נדבר
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי
<New0> אוו אוקי
<nicoco> Ddorda - איך אני עושה את זה בדיוק?
<New0> אז מה אתה אומר?
<nicoco> שמתי אותם בfavorites ככה שאני נכנס אליהם אוטומטית
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: עם איזה קליינט אתה מחובר?
<nicoco> Xchat
<Ddorda> ‏זכרתי פעם.. רגע
<New0> ווואאלה גם אותי מעניין איך לעשות את זה! אבל אי אפשר לגלות IP דרך אחרת?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: שאלתי בחדר #xchat, אם וכאשר יענו לי אני אגיד
<nicoco> סבבה, תודה
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: set irc_join_delay [some number]
<Ddorda> ‏תשים על 3 או 4
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> תודה
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: XChat by default will wait 3 seconds before auto joining channels for a network IF the network has a nickserv password field specified. If this is not enough of a delay, you can type "/set irc_join_delay 10" to wait 10 seconds after connecting prior to joining.
<Ddorda> ‎On freenode, you can also set the server password as your nickserv password or ":yournick yourpassword" to have the identification process start sooner ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify ). However if you do this, you will still need to specify a nickserv password in order for irc_join_delay to make a difference.
<Hoborg> Title:  freenode: frequently-asked questions
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> תודה
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אתה פשוט לא מגוון, מה?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<nicoco> אני לא במצב רוח לגוון
<nicoco> אני חצי מת כאן
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: עייפות?
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> אני קצת חולה
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: לבריאות
<trew1000> שלום אנשים
<trew1000> יש מישהו שחפץ לעזור לי?
<shimi810> ‏רק עכשיו שמתי לב, יש היום לתומר כהן יום הולדת - פייסבוק יודע הכל
<shimi810> ‏מזל טוב לו
<trew1000> אם אני רוצה להמיר עם FFMPEG DVD רק שיש לי פרקים לדיסק וגם קול וכתוביות בעברית
<trew1000> איך אני יכול לעשות את זה?
<trew1000> shimi810: ?
<shimi810> ‏יש תוכנות "קריעה" למיניהן, נסה אותם. מהמסוף אין לי מושג
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: לא הבנתי בדיוק מה אתה מנסה לעשות
<trew1000> Ddorda: אני מנסה חהמיר דיסק DVD עם אפשרות לעברית
<trew1000> להמיר*
<trew1000> זאת אומרת קול וכתוביות בעברית
<trew1000> ואני רוצה להמיר את החומר שיש בו לקובץ MP4 לדוגמה
<trew1000> ושיהיה לו את השמע והכתוביות בעברית
<trew1000> אגב באיזה מקודד הכי מומלץ להשתמש?
<trew1000> כדי שיהיה לי מקסימום איכות
<nicoco> h264
<nicoco> הכי מתקדם להיום
<trew1000> ואיך אני עושה שיהיה למחשב שלי תמיכה בקידוד הזה? (אני מתכוון תמיכה בהמרה ולא בלקרוא את הקובץ)
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב ש־ffmpeg נותנים לך הכי הרבה כוח, אבל אתה צריך להגדיר את האיכות
<Ddorda> ‏אחרץ האיכות מעפנה
<trew1000> אני בכלל לא יודע להשתמש בו
<Ddorda> ‎trew1000: man ffmpeg / !g how to .... ffmpeg
<trew1000> אף פעם לא הצלחתי להמיר איתו משהו ובוודאי לא H264
<Ddorda> !g how to convert h264 to dvd ffmpeg
<Hoborg> "ffmpegX a DVD, SVCD, VCD, CVD, VOB, DivX, XviD, H.264, PSP, iPod ..." - http://homepage.mac.com/major4/ | "DVD-Guides.com - H.264 FAQ &amp; Basic Conversion Guide" - http://www.dvd-guides.com/content/view/143/59/
<Ddorda> ‏ענו לך על השאלה?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<trew1000> Ddorda: אני צריך בדיוק הפוך
<trew1000> אבל הרעיון הובן
<trew1000> Ddorda: איך אני מוסיף תמיכה לקידוד H264
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: זה לא נתמך לך לבד?
<trew1000> יש לי FFMPEG אבל המחשב נכשל בקידוד מחוסר מקודד
<trew1000> מסתבר שלא
<Ddorda> ‏והוא לא אומר לך מה השם של המקודד שחסר?
<trew1000> אממ אני אנסה שוב
<trew1000> אם אני זוכר נכון התוכנה קורסת
<Ddorda> !g ffmpeg h264 ubuntu
<Hoborg> "HOWTO: Install and use the latest FFmpeg and x264 - Ubuntu Forums" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D786095 | "iPodVideoEncoding - Community Ubuntu Documentation" - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<Ddorda> ‏וזה עונה לנו על עוד שאלה
<trew1000> אני עם מנדריבה
<Ddorda> ‏אח.. גוגל הגבר
<Ddorda> ‏ףַ
<Ddorda> ‏אותו הרעיון
<trew1000> !g ffmpeg h264 mandriva
<Hoborg> "Freeze ups &amp; no sound in flash with nvidia chipset/nouveau ..." - http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php%3Ft%3D129766 | "Encoding H.264/AVC videos for PS3 using ffmpeg - Computer Graphics ..." - http://francoislord.com/blog/everything/encoding-h-264avc-videos-for-ps3-using-ffmpeg_144
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: גם כשאני עובד על הפצות אחרות אני מחפש הרבה פעמים את הפתרון לאובונטו, כי יש יותר תשובות
<trew1000> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: למרות שאני קודם מחפש להפצה שלי, אבל אם אין יותר מדי תוצאות אני מחפש לאובונטו ואז בכללי ללינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏הרבה פעמים התוצאות ללינוקס מאוד כלליות אבל נותנות תמונה בהירה יותר על פשר הבעיה
<trew1000> רעיון טוב לא חשבתי עליו
<trew1000> הבעיה שלי שהרבה חבילות שיש לאובונטו בהפצה שלי לא נמצאות
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אז תעבור :P
<Ddorda> ‏דביאן, אובונטו, פדורה
<trew1000> KDE זה דבר גאון
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אז דביאן + kde?
<trew1000> יש לי אפשרות להמיר עם הצורב מסתבר
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: מדליק לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏איזו תכנה?
<trew1000> =חבילות מיושנות
<trew1000> K3B
<H3r0> אגב למי שישן בעמידה יצא נקסוס S
<shimi810> ‏זוועה
<H3r0> לא בדקתי
<H3r0> יש להם אחלה חומרה לפי מה שהבנתי
<shimi810> ‏הם פישלו, קרא שני טוויטים אחרונים בטוויטר שלי twitter.com/shimi810
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: באמת שאני לא מצליח להבין איך טוויטר עובד
<H3r0> Ddorda - me too
<Ddorda> ‏אני עוד יותר לא מצליח להבין איך משהו שכ"כ קשה להבין מצליח כ"כ
<shimi810> ‏וואלה. טוויטר יותר נוח לי מפייסבוק. אבל האמת שאני לא הבנתי גם בהתחלה, לאט לאט מבינים את הכל
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא מסכים בעליל
<H3r0> אוקיי משהו מוזר לוקח לו הרבה זמן להעדכן את sources
<H3r0> יש עדכון לwireshark
<H3r0> shimi810 - זה זבל נקודה.
<H3r0> אני לא מבין מה לבנאדם כמוני יש מה לחפש שם
<H3r0> חוץ מכלום
<shimi810> ‏לא זבל! יש שם קהילה אחרת לגמרי
<shimi810> ‏זה תלוי אבל
<H3r0> מה שתלוי מתביש
<H3r0> תמשיך להסביר בבקשה
<H3r0> מנקודת מבטי זה נראה מיותר
<H3r0> תסביר לי למה לא
<shimi810> ‏קשה להסביר על רגל אחת... דבר עם הדס אדלר, היא כבר תסביר לך :)
<shimi810> ‏חברות גם נכנסו לטוויטר (בתור שירות לקוחות), רואים שיש ביקוש
<shimi810> ‏יש לפעמים גם קמפיינים פרסומיים
<shimi810> ‏הדס אדלר בטוויטר - http://twitter.com/HadasAdler | שיווק חברתי. לא אמשיך כי הלוגים של החדר מספיק גבוהים בגוגל
<shimi810> ‏אגב, כן, כתוב ubuntu log בגוגל, אנחנו בדף הראשון או לפחות השני מבין כל שאר החדרים. משהו מטורף
<H3r0> shimi810 - היא מחוברת לכאן?
<shimi810> ‏לא, נראה לך...
<shimi810> ‏והנה עוד יתרון גדול לטוויטר - אם רוצים להתעדכן בחדשות בארץ, זה המקום הראשון להיות בו. שם הכל מדווח כמעט באופן חי
<H3r0> עדיין לא מצאתי חוסר שהוא ממלא
<shimi810> ‏שמע, יש שם תקשורת חברתית נפלאה - הם חיים ומתכתבים בתוך טוויטר, שלא כמו פייסבוק. בפייסבוק הכל נראה יותר ספאמי ופרסומי
<Rodensky> אני עם אדבלוק פלוס ונוסקריפט
<Rodensky> פייסבוק לא נראה לי ספאמי ופרסומי בכלל
<Rodensky> בפייסבוק יש גם את ה"ציוצים" בצורת סטטוסים שמאפשרים הרבה יות מ140 תוים, אבל גם שיתוף של הרבה יותר סוגי תכנים :)
<shimi810> ‏אוף.. קשה להסביר, אתם רואים?..
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> יש משהו חכם יותר בטוויטר, דווקא בגלל שהשירות יותר פשוט. הפצת עדכון/מבזק לעוקבים היא הרבה יותר טובה על פלטפורמה כזו
<Rodensky> אבל לא לכולם זה מתאים
<shimi810> ‏זהו זה העניין, לי זה מתאים
<Rodensky> נכון להיום פייסבוק עדין מובילה על טוויטר בהפרש משמעותי מאוד ונראה שהפער הזה לא הולך להיסגר בקרוב
<Rodensky> רוב האנשים צריכים את החוויה החברתית השלמה, זו שמעבירה הרבה יותר ממסר קצר בין אדם אחד להרבה זרים
<H3r0> עזבו אותכם כל זה כדי לקבל מידע עליכם :P
<Rodensky> ברור, אבל אני לא מדברת על זה אלא על חווית המשתמש
<Rodensky> מה שהמשתמש מקבל ישירות מהשירות הזה שמוצע לו
<shimi810> ‏יש אנשים שלא מתאים להם להיתקע באתר ולחכות לאיזושהיא תזוזה - אני מאלה. לטוויטר יש המון תוכנות לפלאפונים וזה יותר זורם
<nicoco> לילט
<shimi810> ‏מה שכן, מאד קשה לעקוב אחרי הטוויטים בטוויטר, הכל שם זורם כמו ים
<shimi810> ‏nicoco: ליל"ט
<Rodensky> ל"ט
<Rodensky> אני מזה מתאפקת לא להירשם לטוויטר
<shimi810> ‏למה? מתמכרים בקלות! :)
<Rodensky> בדיוק בגלל זה
<Rodensky> אני חדשופילית
<Rodensky> אני בגמילה
<shimi810> ‏אממ... אכן בעיה קשה
<H3r0> בקלות אפשר להגמל
<H3r0> פשוט מוצאים עיסוק
<shimi810> ‏בדיוק, חדרי הלינוקס שאני מחובר אליהם די הזניחו את טוויטר, אפשר לומר שהחדרים הם הטוויטר שלי. כן, רואים שאני איש של טקסט..
<Yaron-Heb> מישהו רוצה הזמנה לדיאספורה?
<H3r0> shimi810 - אני איש שאוהב חברה
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: כן
<trew1000> רק שהם לקחו את ההזמנות
<Yaron-Heb> פתחו הרגע
<Yaron-Heb> אבל כבר יש לך חשבון
<trew1000> אז אני ישלח כבר
<trew1000> תודה
<H3r0> אואה שקט מדי
<H3r0> :/
<H3r0> לילה טוב לכולם
<trew1000> נכון איך אתה יודע?
<H3r0> יש לי מד שק
<H3r0> ט
<trew1000> אממ נשמע מעניין
<trew1000> חדשני?
<H3r0> sensors
<H3r0> מיוחדים
<trew1000> נשמע מעניין
<trew1000> תגיד אתה תושב דיאספורה?
<H3r0> מעניין שאתה לא הולך לישון
<trew1000> כן אני מנצל את שעות הבטריה האחרונות של הבטי
<trew1000> הבטריה שלי*
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-07
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: לי יש דיאספורה
<trew1000> מה השם?
<trew1000> אני יצרף אותך
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> איזו תוכנה יותר/הכי קלה מ nautilus ?
<New0> זה תופס לי 15.9 מגה בזיכרון
<jc2000> בוקר טוב
<New0> בוקר טוב
<jc2000> מה שלומך?
<New0> בסדר, ואצלך?
<dt84> היי
<dt84> איך אני מגדיר ל-cronjob להריץ קובץ php?
<Ddorda> ‎dt84: ל־cron?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר שאחת לכמה זמן ירוץ הקובץ php?
<Ddorda> ‎dt84: php file.... ?
<dt84> Ddorda: אחת ליום בשעה 23:04, אבל לצורך ניסויים אני רוצה אחת לשעה
<Ddorda> ‏dt84: אתה יודע איך עובדים עם cron?
<dt84> Ddorda: לא. התקנתי את הכלי UI
<Ddorda> ‏לא צריך בשביל זה כלי ui
<Ddorda> !g edit cron ubuntu
<Hoborg> "CronHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation" - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto | "How-to for crontab - Ubuntu Forums" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D102626
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> shimi810:
<New0> היי כושר
<kosherpup> אהלן ניו
<shimi810> ‏היי
<kosherpup> אהלן שימי ראיתי את הפוסטים שלך
<kosherpup> בפייס
<New0> מה חדש?.
<kosherpup> בנוגע לסלולר
<kosherpup> סבבה ניו מה איתך?
<New0> בסדר
<New0> עד עכשיו אני ממש מודה לך על הלינק ההוא של הדרייבר
<kosherpup> סבבה
<kosherpup> יש לי היום חונך ואין לי כוח בגרוש
<shimi810> ‏אממ.. כבר שכחתי על מה מדובר... מקווה שזה הפייסבוק שלי
<New0> חונך במה?
<kosherpup> בנוגע לחוקים של סלולר שימי
<shimi810> ‏אה כן
<kosherpup> ניו רוצים להרגיל אותי ליצור קשרים עמוקים
<New0> כושר, אני לא ביקשתי שתעזור לי שוב, אלא אמרתי שעד עכשיו אני מודה לך על זה
<kosherpup> שימי אז חלק מהחוק לא כל כך ברור שזה לטובת הלקוחות
<kosherpup> אוקי ניו
<New0> אה אוקי
<shimi810> ‏נכון, זאת הבעיה...
<kosherpup> בנוגע לכך שאם יפתח רשת חדשה הם יתנו להם להשתמש באנטנות הקיימות
<kosherpup> והגולשים הסלולרים יפסידו נפח
<kosherpup> זה דבר לא הגיוני בעליל
<New0> כושר אתה מבין בסלולרי? ופלאפונים?
<New0> אגב גם ב GPS ?
<kosherpup> ניו פחות או יותר
<New0> אה אוקי
<kosherpup> GPRS*
<kosherpup> GPS לא קשור לפלאפון
<kosherpup> זה דבר כללי
<New0> בעקיפין אבל התכוונתי GPS
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> אני פשוט מחפש איך אפשר לעדכן מפות
<New0> miomap v3
<kosherpup> אין לי נסיון עם זה
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> אה אוקי סבבה תודה בכל אופן
<kosherpup> בכיף
<New0> אם יש לך מישהו שאתה מכיר שמבין בזה אני אשמח
<New0> אני מחפש כזה בנרות
<kosherpup> חחח אין לי חברים בכלל
<New0> חחחח גם לי זה הבעיה
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<kosherpup> מזל שיש צאט
<New0> המחשב הוא החבר הכי טוב שלי ("הכלב") אתה יודע יש ויש
<shimi810> ‏אם כבר מדברים על תוכנות GPS, יש waze לסוני אריקסון?
<New0> חחחחח כן אה איזה כיףףףף וווא ווו אוווו
<kosherpup> היום אני הולך לראות חונך ופשוט אין לי כחחח
<kosherpup> שימי בחיים לא תפעלתי GPS :P
<kosherpup> אני רק מתמצא בדברים שמשתמשים בהם מהחדר בבית
<shimi810> ‏וואה, אתה כמוני, בלי חברים אמיתיים וכל הזמן בבית
<kosherpup> כן אה גיקים
<kosherpup> היה לי בעיות עם אם מחשב
<kosherpup> וזה דבר מבהיל
<kosherpup> לא אכפאת לי בעיות בשום דבר
<kosherpup> רק לא באם מחשב
<kosherpup> אם מחשב זה עדין הדבר הכי לא קוד פתוח
<kosherpup> אם נדפאק אין מה לעשות
<shimi810> ‏בשביל זה יש צ'אטים ופורומים, לפתור בעיות
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> זה בעיה ידועה
<kosherpup> בעיות בSATA
<New0> וואאלה אז אני רואה שיש פה באמת מכנה משותף בין כולנו חחחמממחחחח
<kosherpup> הSATA עוד לא בשל כל כך
<New0> מה הכוונה לא בשל ממש?
<kosherpup> IDE עדין הרבה יותר טוב לסמוך עליו
<kosherpup> הדרייברים של SATA בביוס עוד לא מוגמרים כל צרכם
<kosherpup> אז עלולים להיות הרבה בעיות
<kosherpup> במיוחד בFAST BOOT
<New0> לא הבנתי, אתה אומר שסאטא אפילו שהוא עם המערכת הפעלה. הוא קשור לביוס?
<New0> ואם יש ליי RIAD 0 לדוגמא
<kosherpup> כן ברור בביוס יש דרייברים
<kosherpup> הדרייברים של הביוס הרבה יותר קריטיים
<New0> אסור לעשות . כאילו זה לא טוב לעשות FAST BOOT?
<kosherpup> ניו אם המחשב עובד אז אין צורך לתקן
<kosherpup> אצלי היה בעיות אז ביטלתי
<kosherpup> ועדין יש בעיות כאשר אני מנסה לתפעל התקני SATA וIDE באותו זמן
<kosherpup> המחשב לפעמים קולט לפעמים לא
<kosherpup> יהיה נחמד כאשר יהיה את הBIOS הקוד פתוח
<New0> האמת היא שדווקא IDE היה לי איתם מלא בעיות
<New0> חחממ כן BIOS פתוח נחמד
<kosherpup> בגלל הדריבר של הSATA יש בעיות בIDE
<kosherpup> אני יש לי דיסק IDE אני צריך לכבות את הSATA
<zoan> שלום לכם
<kosherpup> שלום
<New0> שלום לך
<New0> כושר, כנראה זה תלוי בלוח אם שלך
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> יש לי לוח אם דפוק
<kosherpup> MSI
<New0> עד היום לא ממש ניתקלתי עם בעיות על SATA
<New0> רק IDE
<New0> או שיטטטט
<New0> סוג ג' Z אם אפשר לומר
<New0> למה ? זה היה זול. או שאז לא הבנת בחומרה?
<kosherpup> כן אבל התחברתי אליו אני רוצה להמשיך איתו
<kosherpup> זה מחשב שנבנה מחלקים
<New0> חחחחח כן מכיר את ההרגשה
<kosherpup> לא שילמתי עליו
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> בניתי אותו מהנמצא
<kosherpup> חחחח
<New0> ככה זה כל החלקים/מחשבים שיש לי בבית
<kosherpup> חח כן
<New0> מחברים/זבל/רחוב חחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> כן חחחחח
<kosherpup> טוב אני ציך לצאת לחונך
<kosherpup> היו שלוםםםם
<New0> וווואוווו זה היה טוב      מ    ק    ו    ר      י       !       !      !
<kosherpup> ידידים
<kosherpup> וניו
<New0> כושר ביי בהצלחה
<kosherpup> ביייי
<zoan> יש לי מחיצה עם אובונטו שאני לא מצליח לעשות ממנה boot
<zoan> זה נותן לי שגיא
<zoan> ה
<zoan> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory   mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys  failed: No such file or directory mount: mounting /proc on root/proc  failed: No such file or directory target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. no init found/ try passing init=bootrag
<zoan> גם שאני מנסה
<zoan> לעגן את המחיצה
<zoan> מLIVECD
<shimi810> ‏נראה שכל המערכת לא הותקנה טוב...
<zoan> זה נותן שגיאה
<zoan> לא עבדתי איתה
<zoan> זה קרה פתאום
<zoan> ויש על זה נתונים
<shimi810> ‏מה קורה עם /home?
<zoan> זה על אותה מחיצה ואני לא מצליח לעגן את המחיצה מLIVE בג
<zoan> CD
<zoan> זה הותן לי
<zoan> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumMonitor.Faild:
<zoan> An operation is already pending
<shimi810> ‏מאד מוזר... ובגלל מקרים כאלה עדיף להפריד את תיקיית הבית למחיצה אחרת
<zoan> אני יודע
<zoan> זה מה שאני יעשה
<zoan> אני רק מנסה
<zoan> לגבות את הנתונים שיש לי בHOME
<zoan> יש לך איזה רעיון
<zoan> ?
<shimi810> ‏יש לך במקרה ווינדוס על המחשב?
<zoan> כן יש לי גם WINDOWS
<zoan> על אותה
<zoan> HDD
<zoan> אין לי בעיה
<zoan> ועם WINDOWS
<shimi810> ‏אה אופס, חשבתי שתגבה דרך שם... מעצבן שווינדוס לא קוראת את מחיצות לינוקס
<zoan> כן
<zoan> אבל שאני מנסה לעגן את זה דרך LIVECD
<zoan> ולגבות משם
<zoan> זה נותן לי שגיה
<zoan> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumMonitor.Faild:
<zoan> An operation is already pending
<shimi810> ‏ננסה לגגל על זה
<Yaron-Heb> הצלחתי לקרוא מחיצות לינוקס מ־Windows
<trew1000> יש דרייבקר לזה
<Yaron-Heb> לא עובד עם EXT4
<trew1000> דרייבר*
<trew1000> עובד אצלי
<Yaron-Heb> באמת? מוזר מאוד
<zoan> מה אני לא מבין
<Yaron-Heb> אני משתמש ב־ext2browse
<Yaron-Heb> שום דבר אחר לא עובד
<trew1000> אני לא זוכר ממש את שמו עכשיו
<Yaron-Heb> או שזה ext2exploer
<Yaron-Heb> explore
<Yaron-Heb> אתה מדבר על ext2fs
<Yaron-Heb> או fsd
<zoan> המחיצה היא EXT4
<trew1000> ext2fs חושב שזה זה
<zoan> אצלי
<trew1000> אבל אני לא סגור על זה כי גם אני השתגעתי בלחפש אחת
<Yaron-Heb> zoan: אתה מצליח להעלות livecd?
<zoan> כן אבל לא לעגן את המחיצה
<zoan> זה נותן לי
<Yaron-Heb> לא צריך לעגן, יש כלי תיקון באובונטו
<zoan> אהה
<shimi810> ‏אני רואה שניסו לעזור לך ב־ וואטספ, נסה עם fsck. תריץ את fsck דרך המסוף
<Yaron-Heb> system -> administration -> disk utility
<Yaron-Heb> שם יש כל מיני כלים לטיפול בכונן תקול
<Yaron-Heb> או במחיצה פגומה
<Yaron-Heb> שימי, אתה מגיע להצבעה שלי היום בערב?
<New0> !g windows ext4 explorer
<Hoborg> "[ubuntu] Ext4 and Windows - Ubuntu Forums" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1145598 | "How to access Ext2/Ext3/Ext4 partitions from Windows - Audio/video ..." - http://stream-recorder.com/forum/access-ext2-ext3-ext4-partitions-windows-t6291.html
<shimi810> ‏עדיף גרפי כמובן, לך עם ירון :)
<shimi810> ‏הצבעה?
<Yaron-Heb> כן, אני מועמד לחברות באובונטו
<Yaron-Heb> העלו אותי על המוקד ☺
<New0> Yaron-Heb יפה כל הכבוד לך :D
<New0> חחחח
<Yaron-Heb> תודה תודה
<Yaron-Heb> ההצבעה היום ב־22:00 ב־IRC
<New0> היום למה?
<shimi810> ‏באיזה חדר, כאן?
<New0> זה נדחה מיום חמישי שעבר?
<Yaron-Heb> לא, ubuntu-meeting בשרת הזה
<New0> ואיך מתחברים לשם?
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא חברות בלוקו הישראלי, זה חברות בארגון העולמי
<shimi810> ‏אה אה, מדיע לך באמת כל הכבוד
<Yaron-Heb> תודה רבה ☺
<New0> זה באנגלית.?
<Yaron-Heb> שם הערוץ הוא #ubuntu-meeting ואכן, זה באנגלית
<shimi810> ‏22:00 שעון ישראל או השעון המקומי אצלהם?
<Yaron-Heb> מקומי אצלנו
<Yaron-Heb> לפי UTC זה 20:00
<shimi810> ‏שעתיים לפנינו, לא נורא :)
<New0> אה יפה. באסה שהאנגלית שלי עדיין גרועה אבל אולי באמת אני יבוא לשם ולראות הכל
<Yaron-Heb> כן 22:00 שעה טובה, אני יוצא מהבית כמה שעות לפני כן אבל אני אגיע עד 22:00
<shimi810> ‏New0: גם אצלי האנגלית גרועה
<shimi810> ‏אצטרך רק להציץ עליכם
<Yaron-Heb> he is a good guy זה מספיק ☺
<New0> שימי, אה אוקי אני אולי גם יוכל להשתתף למרות שעדיין חסר לי אוצר מילים אבל אני טיפ טיפה מבין יותר מבינוני
<New0> LOL
<Yaron-Heb> מקסימום אם אני לא עסוק תשאלו אותי בפרטי
<New0> שימי, אגב יש לי איזה אתר מסויים שאפשר שם ללמוד כל מיני שפות
<shimi810> ‏Yaron-Heb: מצויין
<shimi810> ‏New0: תן אותו
<Yaron-Heb> New0: איזה אתר?
<New0> שימי,  שניה אני מחפש אותו
<Yaron-Heb> אני למדתי לקרוא בכרתולי לפני כמה ימים (כן כן, כרתולי זה גרוזינית... אבל אני לא ממש יודע לדבר)
<shimi810> ‏אתה פוזל ליותר מידי שפות, באמת
<New0> כור הוד כוד בו מה ? ירון?
<New0> חחחחח סתם נו
<New0> ככה זה מלא שפות
<Yaron-Heb> זה כל כך מרתק שקשה להפסיק
<New0> מי שיודע גרמנית, איטלקית, לטינית, אז גם צרפתיתי אנגלית ועוד כמה הם דומות
<New0> אה מגניב
<Yaron-Heb> קוריאנית יש מדריך ממש מסודר ללימוד הכתב
<New0> בעברית?
<New0> אני קניתי איזה ספר בעברית על אנגלית, ודווקא הוא היה דווקא מקיף בתמצית מאוד יפה
<New0> אנגלית בהנאה
<New0> אני חושב שככה קוראים לספר
<Yaron-Heb> המדריך הוא באנגלית אבל הוא די פשוט
<shimi810> ‏אני מבין פחות או יותר רומנית משמיעה (מהבית), לא איך לכתוב או להבין מקריאה או לדבר..
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר גם לתרגם אותו אם יש צורך
<Yaron-Heb> ידידה שלי נולדה שם והיא מדברת עם החבר שלה בעיקר רומנית
<Yaron-Heb> גם הוא נולד שם למען הסר ספק
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אני מבין רומנית בעיקר מהדימיון לאיטלקית
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏ככה שהרווחתי מכל הכיוונים, אני גם מבין רומנית וגם לא רומני
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<New0> אני מבינה עברית
<New0> ברומא תיהיה רומני
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח רווח רציני
<Yaron-Heb> ברומא התנהג כרומני ☺
<Yaron-Heb> מי אתם חושבים דפק להם את כל האבנים מהקולוסיאום?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: רומאי
<New0> *כרומאי
<New0> חחחח
<New0> יפה אז יש פה עוד אנשים שמבינות עברית
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: האמת שיש קשר בין הרומנים לרומאים
<Yaron-Heb> מעטות
<Yaron-Heb> שמעתי על זה פעם אבל לא נכנסתי לזה לעומק
<New0> יש קשר להכל
<Yaron-Heb> אני מוכר מעבד 939 של AMD, ‏Athlon 64 עם פז״מ חודשיים
<New0> הכי נולדנו מאותו אבא ואמא
<shimi810> ‏Yaron-Heb: מה התחלת לדבר כמו בת, מזכיר לי וורדפרס שמדבר לבנות :)
<trew1000> @_@
<New0> כן אה חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<trew1000>   WW
<Yaron-Heb> shimi810: זה New0 התחיל
<New0> גילטי אס צ'רג'
<New0> :P
<New0> שימי עכשיו יש לבנות על מה להתגאות
<New0> בחורה בנתה את וורדפרס חח  :P :D :) :X
<shimi810> ‏כן, על בלוגים ורודים! אחד משלים את השני חחח
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: אני רואה ששינו את הבטים בדיאספורה
<New0> וירון למה אתה מלשין עליי חחחח
<trew1000> ועכשיו הוא Aspects
<Yaron-Heb> חחח
<Yaron-Heb> מי שינה?
<trew1000> לא יודע אבל כך זה עכשיו
<Yaron-Heb> הגדרות השפה שלך הוחלפו לאנגלית
<New0> מה זה Aspects?
<trew1000> הכל מסביב בעברית חוץ מזה
<trew1000> יכול להיות שהיה להם עדכון?
<Yaron-Heb> יש מצב, אני אסתכל
<zoan> טוב מתי שאני מנסה דרך DISK utility
<zoan> לעשות
<zoan> check FIKESYSTEM
<zoan> זה נותן לי
<New0> שימי אווו  סוף סוף
<New0> http://www.livemocha.com/
<Hoborg> Title: Language Learning with Livemocha | Learn a Language Online - Free!
<zoan> fike system is NOT clean
<zoan> file
<New0> בהתחלה זה אנגלית ואז יש לך אפשרות לבחור את השפה שאתה מדבר וזה עברית מלאה אם אני לא טועה
<New0> עשיתי שם איזה קורס למתחילים
<New0> היה טוב
<New0> shimi810
<Yaron-Heb> בדקתי, הכול היבטים... מוזר מאוד, זה יעודכן ב־24 שעות הבאות
<New0> http://www.livemocha.com/ | shimi810
<shimi810> ‏בחינם כן? ראיתי לא מעט בתשלום
<New0> אני יודע כמו זולו
<New0> אבל זה בחינם אני חושב. לבנתיים הוא לא ביקש ממני תשלום
<trew1000> מעניין
<trew1000> תודה בכלופן
<New0> יכול להיות שיש שם עוד דברים
<Yaron-Heb> zoan: אתה צריך להריץ fsck
<Yaron-Heb> אתה יודע מה השם של ההתקן?
<zoan> sda7
<Yaron-Heb> אז בוא ננסה: fsck -y /dev/sda7
<Yaron-Heb> יכול להיות שצריך sudo, לא כתוב פה כלום על זה
<Yaron-Heb> בעצם צריך sudo בוודאות
<Yaron-Heb> sudo fsck -y /dev/sda7
<zoan> זה נותן לי שגיאה
<Yaron-Heb> הגיוני כי הכונן לא מעוגן
<zoan> שניה
<zoan> אני נותן
<Yaron-Heb> תמצא את השם של ההתקן עצמו
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא זוכר את הפקודה כרגע... תן לי דקה
<zoan> device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda7
<zoan> filesystem
<Yaron-Heb> המממ....
<zoan> mounted or opend exclusively by another program?
<zoan> זה שגיאה
<Yaron-Heb> מוזר ש־disk utility לא פתר את זה, ניסית לעשות mount או repair?
<zoan> עם אני עושה MOUNT זה נותן גם שגיאה
<zoan> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumMonitor.Faild:
<zoan> An operation is already pending
<Yaron-Heb> זה רק אומר שה־gvfs נתקל בשגיאה, לא נותן יותר מדי מידע...
<Yaron-Heb> תנסה רגע unmount /dev/sda7
<zoan> זה אומר שזה לא מעוגן לפי MTAB
<zoan> umount: /dec/sda7 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי, זה אומר שצריך לגשת להתקן בצורה אחרת
<Yaron-Heb> בוא ננסה את הגישה האוטומטית
<Yaron-Heb> sudo fsck -p /dev/sda7
<zoan> שזאת?
<zoan> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏zoan: יכול להיות שיש לך כמה תוכנות שמשתמות בהתקן בדיוק?
<Yaron-Heb> אם ההתקן not clean אין לתוכנות מה לעשות אתו
<zoan> זה נותן לי אותה שגיאה
<zoan> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda7 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי אותך... תן לי רגע לחשוב
<zoan>  <Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> ‏zoan: אם יש לך איזו תכנה לעריכת מחיצות או משהו פתוח ברקע
<zoan> לא
<Ddorda> ‏שנועל את הגישה למחיצה
<zoan> זה מLIVE CD
<Ron> היי
<Ron> יש לי שאלה בקשר לחיים
<Ron> יש פה מישהו ;)?
<Ron> זה הולך ככה.
<zoan> יש לכם רעיונות?
<Ron> אני רוצה לקנות לסבתא שלי מחשב משומש בין 200 ל שש מאות שקל מאיזור רמת גן, מה לחפש?
<Yaron-Heb> יש לך עוד מחשב?
<Yaron-Heb> zoan: יש לך עוד מחשב?
<zoan> כן
<Yaron-Heb> חכה רגע לפני כן
<Yaron-Heb> תרשום את הפקודה: lsof | grep sda7
<Ddorda> ‏Ron: יד2
<Yaron-Heb> אתה צריך sudo על זה לדעתי
<Yaron-Heb> sudo lsof | grep sda7
<Ron> Ddorda, אין פקודה לזה? סתם אני יודע אבל אני לא יודע איך למצוא מחשב תקין באמת
<zoan> זה הפלט
<zoan> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow       Output information may be incomplete. jbd2/sda7  404       root  cwd   unknown                                /proc/404/cwd (readlink: Permission denied) jbd2/sda7  404       root  rtd   unknown                                /proc/404/root (readlink: Permission denied) jbd2/sda7  404       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/404/exe (readlink: Permission d
<Ddorda> !g יד2
<Hoborg> "לוח יד2 – דירות להשכרה, למכירה , רכב, דרושים, יד שנייה" - http://www.yad2.co.il/ | "דירות למכירה , yad2 , מכירת דירה , לוח דירות , לוח יד 2" - http://www.yad2.co.il/Nadlan/sales.php
<Yaron-Heb> zoan: תצטרף לדיווח הבאג — https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/668561
<Ron> אני גם רוצה למצוא ראוטר משומש
<Ron> איך אני אדע שאני קונה מחשב תקין?
<Yaron-Heb> אתה הולך לבדוק אותו לפני שאתה קונה, אתה מבקש מהמוכר לחבר אותו למסך ומקלדת ומנסה לשחק אתו
<Yaron-Heb> מפעיל משחקי פלאש וכאלה
<Ron> וחוץ מזה. האם יש לכם כבר תשובה לגבי השאלה האם מדיטציה טרנסנדנטלית היא באמת משהו מדהים?
<Yaron-Heb> אם הוא קורס אתה משאיר אותו ואומר תודה אם לא אז לא
<Yaron-Heb> Ron: תן לי לחזור אליך עם זה ☺
<Ron> אבל אם אני אראה שהוא בסדר אבל אצל סבתא שלי הוא יתחיל עם מסכים כחולים?
<zoan> אוקי יש לך עוד רעיונות?
<New0> Ron איזה מחשב אתה צריך ולאיזה מטרה?
<Ron> גלישה באינטרנט New0
<New0> זהו?
<Ron> מטרת סבתא
<Ron> כן
<New0> חחמממ :D כן אני יודע גם שמתי לאמא שלי מחשב כזה
<Ron> וחוץ מזה. האם יש לכם כבר תשובה לגבי השאלה האם מדיטציה טרנסנדנטלית היא באמת משהו מדהים?
<Yaron-Heb> zoan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/668561/comments/2
<Yaron-Heb> יש שם פתרון
<Ron> טוב תודה
<Ron> אני אחזור עוד מעט
<Yaron-Heb> קח את הזמן
<zoan> אני ינסה
<New0> Ron אוקי שתחזור נדבר
<nicoco> Ron - באובונטו אין מסכים כחולים
<Yaron-Heb> הם ממליצים להריץ slax (לא עושה mount אוטומטי) ואז להריץ שם e2fsck עם כמה פרמטרים, תודיע לי איך זה הלך לך
<New0> nicoco עובדה שקיבלתי פעם אחת
<nicoco> באובונטו?
<New0> כן
<nicoco> מסך כחול?
<New0> kernel panic
<New0> אותו הדבר
<Yaron-Heb> ונכנסת לפאניקה?
<nicoco> ממש ממש לא
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<nicoco> זה לא אותו דבר בכלל
<New0> לא התפנקתי מהפניקה שלו
<nicoco> שים לב, זה קרה לך רק פעם אחת
<New0> זה דומה מאוד
<New0> נכון
<nicoco> ואחרי שסידרת את זה זה לא חזר
<New0> עדיין לא סידרתי
<nicoco> בווינדוס מסך כחול זה כי המערכת מפגרת
<New0> חחחחח נכון מאוד
<New0> אני בעצמי שונא ווינדוס
<New0> כי צריך מחשב ממש אבל ממש חזק להריץ אותו כמו הנייד שיש לי עכשיו
<New0> אני עם הנייד שלי הרבה יותר טוב לי עם הווינ 7 שיש לי עליו
<New0> יותר מהיר בהרבה ויותר נח
<New0> אבל זה בגלל/אולי שאני חדש ויש דברים שאני יכול לשפר אותם ואני עדיין לא יודע עליהם
<New0> אני מנסה את אובונטו כי כל הזמן אני רואה באינרנט לינוקס לינוקס ליונוקס ועוד הפעם לינוקס. אז אמרתי אני מבין במחשבים אז אמרתי למה לא
<New0> תגידו איזה תחליף כמו AMSN ל יאהו מסנג'ר?
<New0> ולא פידגי'ן או אמפ'תי
<trew1000> kopete
<trew1000> תוצרת KDE
<New0> מממ ול... גנום?
<trew1000> הוא יעבוד לך בגנום
<New0> אגב אני מחפש משהו יותר קל מ nautitus למחשב השני שלי
<New0> אוקי
<trew1000> רק שהוא יתקין איתו חבילות של KDE
<trew1000> pacmen אני חושב
<trew1000> אולי אני טועה באיות של זה
<New0> אוקי אני גם ככה התקנתי את זה עכשיו
<New0> אבל מה זה PACMEN?
<New0> !g kopete
<Hoborg> "Kopete Instant Messenger - Kopete, The KDE Instant Messenger" - http://kopete.kde.org/ | "Kopete - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopete
<trew1000> זה מנהל קבצים קליל
<New0> !g pacmen
<Hoborg> "Flash Pacman" - http://www.thepcmanwebsite.com/media/pacman_flash/ | "Living in China…" - http://www.bennychow.com/
<New0> ok
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח זה לא זה
<Yaron-Heb> יש כמה, pacman זה מנהל חבילות
<Yaron-Heb> pcmanfm זה מנהל קבצים
<New0> אוקי אז?
<New0> מה אני צריך לרשום בטימינל ?
<New0> ליאהו
<New0> *טרמינל
<New0> רגע מה זה? KOPETE הרגע התקנתי אותו והוא נותן לי מסך כחול
<trew1000> איפה מסך כחול?
<New0> בטרמינל
<New0> להגדיר משהו
<trew1000> זה תוכנה לניהול צטים ופרוטוקולים של תקשורת
<trew1000> אממ לא נראה לי
<trew1000> הוא כבר סיים להתקין?
<New0> אוקי אבל איך אני עכשיו מבטל את זה?
<New0> הוא סיים ונתן לי מסך כחול
<New0> KOPETE  אני מדבר על
<trew1000> כן הבנתי
<trew1000> תפעיל את קופיט דרך התוכניות
<New0> אוקי אז מה אני עושה עכשיו? כי אין לי מושג איך לצאת מזה
<New0> דרך הטרמינל איך אני יוצא?
<New0> F4?
<New0> ALT F4
<trew1000> יש לך ממשק גרפי?
<New0> כן
<Yaron-Heb> trew1000: יש באג בדיאספורה, עוד כמה תרגומים לא מופיעים, Invites, All Contacts וכו׳
<New0> גנום
<trew1000> ALT F4
<trew1000> חור שחור לתרגומים?
<Yaron-Heb> משהו כזה ☺
<Yaron-Heb> אני עכשיו מדבר עם המפתחים
<New0> אוקי סגרתי
<trew1000> תגש לאינטרנט >> קופיט
<New0> אוקי
<Yaron-Heb> הודעה חדשה ממשרד התקשורת: http://www.moc.gov.il//sip_storage/FILES/3/2363.pdf
<New0> אוקי אתה מכיר את EMESSEN ?
<trew1000> לא
<New0> emesene*
<trew1000> מה זה?
<Yaron-Heb> emesene
<New0> זה תוכנה למסנג'ר של MSN
<New0> כמו AMSN
<New0> בלינוקס
<trew1000> לא מכיר אני משתמש עם קופיט כאמור
<New0> ויש לו גם שם אפשרות לראות כמה אימיילים חדשים יש לי
<New0> אז זה כל מה שאני מחפש עכשיו
<trew1000> אה אוקי יפה
<trew1000> לא נראה לי שיש כזה דבר לקופיט
<trew1000> למרות שלא בדקתי
<New0> תוכנה שאני מתחבר לקליינט אני רואה אם יש לי אימיילים. ואם אני גם יכול ללחוץ על זה ולהיכנס אז יותר טוב
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> באסה שאני לא יודע לתכנת. למרות שלא נראה לי שזה קוד פתוח
<New0> אגב גם קרה לי משהו מוזר
<New0> שאני התחברתי פעם אחת עם המחשב הנייד הזה לסקייפ אז עבד לי יופי של שיחה עם ווידאו וקול
<shimi810> ‏Yaron-Heb: מה זה '‫אסדרת‬'?
<New0> עכשיו אני לא ידוע מה בדיוק הבעיה אבל אני לא יכול לדבר. אלא רק לשמוע ווידאו. וגם לשלוח ווידאו
<shimi810> ‏Yaron-Heb: אבל זה נראה טוב. הידיעה מה־ 5/12 לא נראית טוב - רישיון ספקית אינטרנט להוט - לא רואה אנשים מצטרפים לחרא הזה
<Ddorda> ‎Ddorda: *
<Ddorda> ‏Ddorda: שלום
<Ddorda> ‎Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר
<Ddorda> ‏לפעמים זה עובד ולפעמים לא? =\
<Ddorda> ‎WTF
<Yaron-Heb> הוט יוזילו ויכניסו עוד אנשים, ישראלים יש להם זיכרון קצר והם טיפשים לאללה
<Yaron-Heb> חברה כמו הוט בארה״ב לא הייתה שורדת שבוע
<asw3> shimi810, זה לא יופיע בתור הוט
<asw3> זה יהיה חברת בת
<Rodensky> לחברת הבת יקראו הוט-נט או משהו כזה
<asw3> ויכול להיות שהיא תתפקד אחרת
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: הא הא הא
<Rodensky> והיא לא תתפקד אחרת, זה יהיה כמו בזק ובזק בינ"ל
<Yaron-Heb> אתם זוכרים איך מכרו לנו את יונדאי בתור טליט ברשת פלאפון?
<Rodensky> "מכרו לנו"?
<Rodensky> מי זה "לנו"?
<Yaron-Heb> ביזיון אמתי...
<asw3> Rodensky, זה 2 חברות שונות
<asw3> יש הפרדה מבנית
<Yaron-Heb> לחברה הישראלית
<Yaron-Heb> לצרכנים הישראליים
<Rodensky> asw3, תקרא את שני המשפטים שכתבתי
<shimi810> ‏asw3: תאמין לי שהציבור יודע לזהות מותג, רואים מי מפעיל את החברה.
<Rodensky> זה כמו שכולם ידעו שפלאפון מפעילה את אסקייפ
<Ddorda> ‏אתם יודעים מה גיליתי אתמול?
<Ddorda> ‏קליק זה לא של עלית!
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<asw3> זה כן
<shimi810> ‏הכל מותגים, תבינו
<Ddorda> ‏לא זה לא
<asw3> ורד הגליל נקנו על ידי עלית
<Yaron-Heb> אין קשר, אני דיברתי על מכשירים סלולריים, יונדאי נפלו והחזירו את המכשירים שלהם בתור טליט
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: זה לא של ורד הגליל
<asw3> תאמת אני לא אוכל דברים כאלה כבר מלא זמן
<Rodensky> telit
<Rodensky> חחח
<Yaron-Heb> והמשיכו לדחוף מכשירים חרא רק שהפעם בשם אחר
<Rodensky> חרא מכשירים
<Yaron-Heb> זה מצחיק אבל המודמים הסלולריים שלהם די נפוצים
<asw3> רגע לא יכלת להוציא עם החרא שיחות
<asw3> ?
<Yaron-Heb> אם המיקרופון נדפק תוך שבוע, איזה שיחות אני יכול להוציא?
<Ddorda> ‏קליק זה של איזו חברה בשם יוּני משהו
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא זוכר את השם =\
<Rodensky> יש יוניליבר
<Ddorda> ‏בדיוק
<Rodensky> אבל קליק לא שלהם
<Rodensky> זה היה של ורד הגליל ועכשיו של עלית
<Ddorda> ‏כן הוא כן, ראיתי את זה אתמול על העטיפה
<Rodensky> אז עלית שייכת ליוניליבר חחחחח
<avi1333> חייב כבר למצוא עבודה!!!!!!!
<asw3> עלית שייכת לשטראוס
<Ddorda> ‏הייתי בטוח שזה של עלית, וחיפשתי וחיפשתי ולא היה כתוב כלום על עלית
<Yaron-Heb> פאקינג שיט, ככל שהתאגיד יותר גדול ככה המזון יותר קטלני
<Rodensky> הם כולם קונים אחד את השני
<Ddorda> ‏היה כתוב בקטנטוש למטה יוניליבר
<Rodensky> הזוי משהו
<avi1333> נראה לי בימים הקרובים אני יילך לכמהחנויות מחשבים יבדוק אם הם צריכים עובדים...
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לך על זה
<asw3> עסקים :-D
<Rodensky> דור היום כל המוצרים זה של יוניליבר ועוד איזה 2 תאגידים
<shimi810> ‏תלמה זה יונילויוור
<avi1333> :D
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן, יש עכשיו רק את שטראוס ואת עלית
<Yaron-Heb> אבל רודנסקי, הטונה הכי טובה תמיד תהיה של פילטונה ☺
<Rodensky> חחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> שבאופן מפתיע נמצאת על אי נידח שסביבו דוגה לרוב: באר שבע
<avi1333> BRB
<Yaron-Heb> הכינוי העברי ל־BRB צריך להיות ברבי
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: אין עלית, שכח מזה. 'עלית' נשאר שם מותג מבחינת שטראוס - עלית לא קיימת היום מבחינת חברה
<Yaron-Heb> עקרונית זה תאגיד עלית שטראוס
<asw3> עלית-שטראוס-תמי
<Ddorda> ‏הכי עצוב זה שהם סגרו את המפעל המקורי של עלית
<Ddorda> ‎:(
<Yaron-Heb> תמי? מהפולים?
<asw3> תמי של המים
<asw3> תמי4
<Ddorda> ‏אתם יודעים מה ממש עצוב? שהם הפסיקו לחלק בובות של במבה
<Yaron-Heb> אהההה... למה תמי של הפולים יותר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏תמי של תמי4 גנבת אש
<Yaron-Heb> לפחות יש להם מים לכבות את האש
<Ddorda> ‏400₪ לחודש "דמי חבר" הא הא, הצחקתם אותי
<Yaron-Heb> השטח הנדל״ני של עלית בר״ג היה שווה מיליונים, לא משתלם לשים שם מפעל
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אז זהו, אין להם מים, יש להם מסננים במחיר מים מזוקק
<Ddorda> ‏מזוקקים*
<Yaron-Heb> תאמין לי אם היו לי מכרות פחם לא הייתי צריך את הזבלים האלה
<Yaron-Heb> האמת שאני שותה מי ברז בעיקר, מי הברז ביובלים טובים לאללה
<Yaron-Heb> למרות שהמקור שלהם נשמע די מפוקפק...
<asw3> אין דבר כזה מים מינרלים בישראל
<asw3> מים מהברז קרי מים מינרלים
<asw3> איך שתקרא לזה זה יהיה אותו מוצר
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<shimi810> ‏אגב, ידעתם שיש תמי4 בחו"ל? יש, והמחירים שם יותר זולים אם אני זוכר נכון (נכנסתי באתר שלהם)
<Rodensky> אתה טועה בענק
<Yaron-Heb> המים שמגיעים לי פה לברז הם מעולה, הצנרת קצת מסריחה, איך הגעת למסקנה שאין פה מים מינרליים?
<Rodensky> מי מינרלים באים ארוזים בבקבוקי פלסטיק
<Rodensky> עם לוגו של חברה
<Rodensky> מה אתה משווה את זה לסתם מים בלתי ממותגים מהברז?
<Yaron-Heb> קונים פילטר פחם ולא צריך תמי4
<asw3> לא צריך לקנות פילטר
<asw3> ברז רגיל יעשה את העבודה
<Rodensky> למי ברז אין מותג
<asw3> מקורות מסננת לך
<Rodensky> אז למה לשתות אותם?
<asw3> למה אין מותג
<asw3> זה מי "מקורות"
<Rodensky> בחייך
<Yaron-Heb> אל תשווה, יש טעם לוואי למים מהברז, ואני משווה למים מהברזים של תל אביב
<Ddorda> ‏זה יהיה אדיר אם מקורות יוציאו בקבוקי מים מינרליים
<Ddorda> ‏גדול
<Rodensky> זה לא מגניב כמו נביעות או מי עדין
<New0> תגידו אתה זוכרים מה התוסף של פיירפוקס לתרגום ?
<Rodensky> asw3, הבעיה זה לא בהכרח במקורות
<nicoco> מי ברז זה מים מעולים
<asw3> אה בגלל שזה בלי בקבוק פלסטיק?
<Rodensky> איפה שאני גרה בארץ, למי הברז יש טעם נוראי
<Yaron-Heb> לא בכל מקום מי ברז הם מעולים
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת למה יש להם טעם כזה
<nicoco> עשו לנו שיעור שלם על מים ומקורות וכאלה
<asw3> איפה את גרה בארץ
<asw3> ?
<Rodensky> וגם יש בהם הרבה יותר אבנית
<Rodensky> באיזור השרון
<Yaron-Heb> בקצרין למשל הם שותים רק מי עדן
<Yaron-Heb> כי זה מה שמגיע להם לברזים
<Yaron-Heb> הם גם מתקלחים במי עדן
<New0> Yaron-Heb, nicoco, מישהו?
<Yaron-Heb> וגם טובעים במי עדן...
<nicoco> New0 - מה?
<asw3> Rodensky, את גרה בבניין בקומות
<asw3> ?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> בית פרטי
<Yaron-Heb> היא הומלסים
<Yaron-Heb> הומלסית
<New0> יש ADD ON ל פיירפוקס שמתרגם אנגלית לעברית
<New0> עם שהייה על העכבר
<Yaron-Heb> אתה מתכוון ל־QTL.
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<asw3> אה אז אין לך את הבעיה של בריכות
<Yaron-Heb> qtl.co.il
<Rodensky> יכול להיות שבמי הברז אצלנו הם טובים לשתיה, אבל יש בהם הרבה יותר אבנית מאשר במים מינרלים, ויש להם טעמי לוואי בגלל זה
<Yaron-Heb> ככה גם בתל אביב
<New0> QTL לא נפתח לי
<Yaron-Heb> האתר?
<New0> qtl.co.il לא עובד לי
<New0> כן
<Yaron-Heb> אז תחפש בגוגל
<New0> אני פעם אחת ראיתי פה אנשים שמדברים על זה
<New0> אני רק לא זוכר את השם של התוסף
<Yaron-Heb> יקותיאל הזה למרות שעשה עבודה בת זונה לדעתי קילקל אותה עם הטונה פרסומות שהוא דחף לשם
<Rodensky> לעומת זאת, אצל ההורים של החצי השני שגרים בצפון, יש מים נפלאים
<Yaron-Heb> והפך את התוסף לבלתי שימושי בעליל, הוא יותר מטריד ממסייע
<Rodensky> יכול להיות שיש בהם אלף רעלים, אבל אין למים טעמי לוואי
<Yaron-Heb> אין על מעיין סכנין
<New0> סולטן2 פעם אחת דיבר על זה
<Yaron-Heb> גם לשתות מהמים שלהם וגם לא לתת להם לשתות מהם
<New0> אני גם מחפש על זה בגוגל עכשיו אבל לא זוכר את השם
<Ron> יש לי שאלה, אם אני משחזר קובץ גיבוי של וורדפרסס באירוח חינמי אז איך אני עושה שהשחזור יעבוד? כי לא עבד לי פעם
<Ron> מישהו יכול לתרגם לי מה אומרים פה רע על הנושא? http://www.factnet.org/discus/messages/3/201.html
<Ron> אני מכין עכשיו פשטידת לביבה עם בצל בתנור
<Ron> וגבינת פניר
<Yaron-Heb> זה תמריץ לעזור לך?
<zoan> וזה עובד
<zoan> תודה
<zoan> רבה
<zoan> על העזרה
<zoan> אתה מלך
<zoan> !!!
<zoan> !!
<zoan> !!!
<zoan> !!
<nicoco> POPOZÃO!
<shimi810> ‏מעולה, שיילמדו לא להספים!...
<zoan1> אופס הבוט העייף אותי
<nicoco> לול
<New0> ניובי
<New0> חח
<Yaron-Heb> הבעיה נפתרה?
<nicoco> לקח לעתיד: אל תדבר מהר מדי
<zoan1> תודה Yaron-Heb
<Yaron-Heb> בכיף! שמחתי ☺
<New0> חחחחח יש לבוט הזה דרכים מוזרות ללמד אנשים בשיטה הקשה
<Yaron-Heb> הבוט בחדר הרוסי מצליף להם על הידיים עם סרגל...
<Rodensky> חחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> שמח שמישהו צחק מזה ☺
<nicoco> ובחדר של חב"ד?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: גם הבוט שלנו עשה את זה עד לפני כמה עשרות שנים
<zoan1> מעכשו אני יפרד את הHOME
<zoan1> מהמערכת
<Rodensky> בחדר של חב"ד הם מתחילים לרקוד הורה
<Yaron-Heb> אומרים לו לשכתב את כל ספר תהילים לכתב נורמלי ואם הוא טועה הוא עושה את זה מההתחלה
<asw3> תעשה ל- home כמו בכרמל
<asw3> שרוף את HOME
<Yaron-Heb> לא נראה לי שלשרוף את תיקיית הבית יפתור משהו ☺
<liel> Ddorda: אתה מדבר על הובורג המקורי?
<asw3> זה שלום בית
<Ddorda> ‏liel: לא
<Yaron-Heb> הבוט המקורי היה שייך לאינקוויזיציה
<Yaron-Heb> zoan1: אתה יכול לחזור לכינוי הקודם
<New0> אני עדיין בחדר של ברסלב
<zoan1> לא משנה זה לא מפריע
<liel> Yaron-Heb: האינקוויזיציה הייתה עדיין קיימת בשנות התשעים?
<Ddorda> ‏שמעת שמשנים את השם של הר הכרמל להר הקרמל על שם השריפה?
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> איזה רועעעעעע
<nicoco> XXXX
<zoan1> חח[
<nicoco> XDDDDDDDDD
<New0> מה זה קרמל?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: תודי שאת נחנקת מצחוק
<nicoco> שנון~
<Ddorda> ‏New0: סוכר שרוף
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> !g קרמל
<New0> חזק
<Hoborg> "קרמל – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%25A7%25D7%25A8%25D7%259E%25D7%259C | "ynet - קרמל (מתכון בסיסי) - אוכל" - http://www.ynet.co.il/ency/1,7340,L-6013,00.html
<New0> אוווו שיטט חזק
<New0> בטח המניאקים עכשיו מחפשים עובדים, המצב קשה
<New0> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%90%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%A7%D7%95%D7%95%D7%99%D7%96%D7%99%D7%A6%D7%99%D7%94 | liel
<Yaron-Heb> איזה החלטות הזויות יש בדיאספורה, הם יורים לעצמם ברגל חזק ומהר
<trew1000> מה קרה?
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: ?
<Yaron-Heb> אתה נרשמת לרשת לפני כמה ימים, לא?
<Yaron-Heb> trew1000:
<liel> Yaron-Heb: דיאספורה מבוססת על מונגו DB, נכון?
<Yaron-Heb> liel: אכן
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: fi
<trew1000> כן
<Yaron-Heb> שמת לב לשדה מגדר?
<Yaron-Heb> trew1000: ^
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> מה איתו?
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: מה הבעיה איתו?
<Yaron-Heb> נגיד עכשיו מישהי משתמשת במערכת
<Yaron-Heb> והיא הוסיפה לך הערה לתמונה
<Yaron-Heb> אז דנה הוסיף לך הערה לתמונה?
<trew1000> וכולם יכולים לראות את זה?
<trew1000> הבנתי
<trew1000> אבל זה לא כזה חשוב אני חושב
<trew1000> זה רק בעיית תרגום
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא בעיית תרגום, זה בעיה של טיפול מגדרי נכון
<Yaron-Heb> עזרה קטנה בדיאספורה: http://bugs.joindiaspora.com/issues/665
<oneofthem> hi
<trew1000> שלום
<oneofthem> akuo
<Ddorda> ‏oneofthem: וברכה
<kosherpup> אהלן
<gdana> שלום
<kosherpup> מה מצב
<gdana> תודה בסדר :)
<kosherpup> סבבה
<gdana> אתה יכול לעזור בבעיה עם אובונטו?
<kosherpup> אנשים עסוקים אה
<kosherpup> משאירים פה ניק והולכים
<kosherpup> סבבה
<kosherpup> דבר
<kosherpup> אני אשתדל
<kosherpup> מה הבעיה
<gdana> יש לי בעיית התחברות ל-WIFI
<kosherpup> אוקי
<gdana> פרסמתי על כך הודעה מפורטת במקום אחר, אני יכולה לשלוח לך לינק ותעיף מבט?
<kosherpup> איזה בעיה
<kosherpup> בכיף
<gdana> באופן כללי, יש לי מחשב נייד דל סטודיו והכל עבד בסדר כולל התחברות לרשת האלחוטית שיש לי בבית
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> על המחשב מותקן גם ווינדוז וגם אובונטו
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> אחרי התקופה שהכל היה בסדר, נעשה שימוש במחשב במהלך איזה שבוע או שבועיים רק בווינדוז
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> במסגרת השימוש הזה, הותקנה תוכנה בעייתית שגרמה ללא מעט קראשים של המחשב
<gdana> לא נעשה כלל שימוש באובונטו
<kosherpup> אוקי
<gdana> ומאז, כשחזרתי לאובונטו, הוא לא מתחבר
<gdana> הנה מה שפרסמתי:
<gdana> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/135312
<kosherpup> אוקי אני אעיף מבט לעוד פרטים
<gdana> בסדר, תודה רבה
<kosherpup> אגב בווינדוס הוא כן מתחבר?
<gdana> כן
<kosherpup> אוקי אז הבעיה ספציפית באובונטו ולא בביוס
<gdana> אוקיי
<gdana> מה זה אומר?
<kosherpup> זה אומר שמה שהתקנת בווינדוס לא הרס את אובונטו
<gdana> אם זה בעיה באובונטו איך זה קרה דווקא כשלאה נעשה בו שימוש?
<kosherpup> קשה לדעת
<kosherpup> אבל דברים קורים
<gdana> כן
<kosherpup> תגיד
<gdana> (תגידי)
<kosherpup> חחח מצטער
<kosherpup> באיזה תוכנה את מתחברת
<gdana> אין בעיה
<gdana> :)
<kosherpup> חחח
<kosherpup> את מתחברת בתוכנה הרגילה?
<kosherpup> יענו network manger
<gdana> כן, למעלה בנטוורק מנג'ר
<gdana> הוא מנסה להתחבר אוטומטית כשאני מדליקה את המחשב
<gdana> מבקש סיסמה
<kosherpup> אולי הוא מנסה להתחבר לרשת הלא נכון
<gdana> לא,לרשת הנכונה
<gdana> כלומר עבדה עד לפני זמן מה
<gdana> כלומר עדיין עובדת, אבל לא איתו...
<kosherpup> כלומר הוא מתחבר לרשתות אחרות אבל לא לנכונה
<gdana> לא הבנתי
<gdana> הוא לא מתחבר לאף רשת כרגע
<kosherpup> אה
<gdana> אלא אם כן אני מחברת קו
<gdana> טלפון
<gdana> כלומר חוט ממש
<gdana> ווטאבר, ברח לי המונח
<kosherpup> ואז את לא צריכה קוד
<gdana> אלא אם כן אני מחברת קו רשת
<gdana> כן, אני חושבת שאז אני לא צריכה קוד
<gdana> אתה מתכוון סיסמה?
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> לא זוכרת, אבל אני חושבת שלא צריך
<kosherpup> יש לך ברשימה רשת אלחוטית שלא מחייבת סיסמה
<gdana> לא, יש רשת אחת מתפקדת, זו אותה רשת בשתי המקרים
<gdana> אני לא זוכרת אולי זה כן מבקש סיסמה, אני צריכה לנתק את החוט מהמחשב בו אני משתמשת כרגע ולחבר את הנייד בשביל לבדוק את זה.
<kosherpup> לא אל תנתקי
<kosherpup> ממילא צריך לבדוק רק רשתות אלחוטיות
<gdana> כן
<kosherpup> אחרי שאת מכניסה את הסיסמה הוא אומר הסיסמה שגויה?
<gdana> לא, הוא סתם מנסה להתחבר בלי סוף, אחרי כמה זמן מתייאש ומבקש שוב
<gdana> אבל לא אומר שהסיסמה שגויה
<gdana> פשוט מראה שוב את אותה ההודעה שהראה בהתחלה
<gdana> Authentication required by wireless netwrok
<gdana> network כמובן
<kosherpup> אם יש לך צורה לבדוק רשת אלחוטית שלא מבקשת סיסמה זה יהיה הכי טוב
<kosherpup> ככה נידע אם הבעיה ברשת עצמה או בהכנסת קוד
<gdana> שניה, אבדוק אם אני יכולה להוריד את הסיסמה בקלות
<kosherpup> סבבה
<gdana> אתה יכול להזכיר במהירות איך עושים את זה דרך ווינדוז? זה נעשה ממזמן ולא זכור לי איך משנים
<gdana> (אם אתה יודע)
<kosherpup> חחחח רגע ני אבדוק
<gdana> עזוב, אם אתה לא יודע אבדוק בעצמי
<kosherpup> אוקי
<kosherpup> "Lionways" זה הרשת האלחוטית שלך?
<gdana> כן
<kosherpup> כי אני רואה המחשב שלך זיהה עוד אחד
<kosherpup> 3Com
<gdana> כן, לא יודעת מה זה
<kosherpup> זה כנראה של שכן
<kosherpup> וזה בלי קוד
<gdana> יכול להיות
<gdana> וואלה, אז שאנסה?
<kosherpup> תנסי ל
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> זכור לי בעבר שרשתות של שכנים לא עבדו בכלל, אבל אנסה
<kosherpup> אוקי
<gdana> לא, עכשיו זה בכלל לא זמין
<gdana> היחידי שזמין זה שלי
<kosherpup> אה אוקי
<gdana> טוב, אני אנסה לבטל את הסיסמה אבל זה ייקח כמה דקות
<gdana> אתה תהיה פה?
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> יופי, תודה
<kosherpup> לא בורח
<gdana> :)
<kosherpup> :P
<gdana> אגב, זה יישמע קצת אידיוטי, אבל הסיסמה שאני מכניסה (ושעבדה בעבר) היא לא הסיסמה של הרשת לעניות דעתי.
<kosherpup> וואלה?
<gdana> זה יכול להיות? אני זוכרת שכשהתקנתי את אובונטו זה ביקש ממני להגדיר סיסמה ל-keyring
<kosherpup> זה משהו אחר
<gdana> זה מה שהוא מבקש, הוא לא מבקש סיסמה אחרת
<kosherpup> אה אולי הוא זוכר את הסיסמא
<kosherpup> שניה אני אברר מה זה
<gdana> טוב
<kosherpup> !g ubuntu keyring
<Hoborg> "Auto-Unlock Keyring Manager In Ubuntu Intrepid - Make Tech Easier" - http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14 | "[ubuntu] Keyring Initialization - Ubuntu Forums" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1040631
<gdana> רגע, יש מצב שאני מבלבלת כמה דברים אם כך
<gdana> אני אגיד לך מה אני יודעת בוודאות
<kosherpup> אוקי
<kosherpup> Keyring זה סוג של קוקיס
<gdana> כשהייתי מדליקה את המחשב, הוא היה פותח בהתחלה חלון, מבקש שאכניס סיסמה לקירינג
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> ואז היה מתחבר אוטומטית לרשת
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> חוץ מזה יש שלי את הסיסמה של היוזר שלי - זה לא קשור
<kosherpup> נכון
<gdana> יכול להיות שהוא מבקש עכשיו מסיבה כלשהי את הסיסמה של הרשת עצמה? משהו שלא היה מבקש כל פעם שהדלקתי את המחשב?
<kosherpup> אולי כי לא התחברת הרבה זמן
<gdana> כי גם כשהתקנתי את אובונטו לראשונה הוא לא ביקש אותה
<Hero> מה מה מה מה מה
<Hero> מה הולך כאן?
<Hero> סליחה שאני מתפרץ לשיחה שלכם
<gdana> יכול להיות שהוא לעולם לא ביקש אותה או שזה לא סביר?
<kosherpup> זה לא סביר
<kosherpup> חייב להיות פעם אחת לפחות
<kosherpup> עכשיו שהוא מבקש את הסיסמא של הרשת תכניסי את של הרשת ולא של הקירינג
<kosherpup> הקירינג מכניסים רק פעם אחת
<kosherpup> אחרי זה הוא זוכר אותך
<gdana> כן, הבעיה היא שאני לא יודעת אותה
<kosherpup> חחחחח זאת בעיה
<gdana> אני עם בזק על הקו כדי לנסות לאתחל את זה, אני לא זוכרת איך עושים זאת
<gdana> אני אנסה לבדוק במקביל אם זה רשום פה איפה שהוא....
<kosherpup> אוקי
<gdana> אחזור עוד מספר דקות
<kosherpup> סבבה
<kosherpup> שמעי יכול להיות שנוכל למצוא את הסיסמא באובונטו עצמו
<gdana> מצאתי את הסיסמה
<kosherpup> אה סבבה
<gdana> עכשיו רק משום מה הוא לא נותן לי לשנות כלום
<kosherpup> כלומר
<gdana> יש שני שדות
<gdana> Wireless security
<gdana> עם סלקט בוקס
<gdana> ו-key
<kosherpup> כן את צכה להכניס את סוג הקי
<gdana> יכול להיות שאני צריכה לבחור משהו אחר בסלקט בוקס? משום מה הוא לא נותן לשנות את הקי
<kosherpup> יש לך בטח wep wpa
<kosherpup> כן
<gdana> טוב, אתה יודע מה אני אסתכל רגע, אין שום סיבה שאעכשיו הוא לא ייתן לי להכניס את זה, הוא נתן כל הזמן
<gdana> רגע
<kosherpup> אוקי
<gdana> הופה
<gdana> התחבר
<gdana> איז ה יופי
<kosherpup> מזל טוב:)
<gdana> לא יודעת למה נתקעתי פתאום עם הסיסמה של הקירינג
<kosherpup> חחחח
<gdana> משהו נתקע לי בראש ולא חשבתי בכלל שזה לא קשור
<gdana> טוב, הרבה תודה
<kosherpup> כן ככה זה
<kosherpup> בכיף
<gdana> באמת, עזרת מאד
<kosherpup> שמח לשמוע:)
<gdana> שיהיה לך ערב נעים
<kosherpup> גמלך
<gdana> ביי...
<kosherpup> ביי
<trew1000> Ddorda: ראיתי את הפרסום שלך היום בבלוג
<trew1000> איך עשיתם את הסרטונים עם איזה תוכנה?
<Hero> <Hero> שאלה מישהו ראה את הסרט על הפייסבוק?
<Rodensky> יאפ
<Hero> Rodensky - שווה לראות או סתם?
<Rodensky> לדעתי שווה לראות
<Hero> והיכן ראית אותו?
<Hero> אם מותר לשאול כמובן
<Rodensky> ברומניה
<Rodensky> בקולנוע
<Hero> בקלונוע
<Hero> אם את אומרת שווה לראות
<Hero> אז נבדוק את הנושא לעומק
 * Hero is downloading the movie
<Rodensky> אנשים שהלכתי איתם אמרו שהם לא ממליצים לראות את זה בקולנוע
<Rodensky> מצד שני הם גם לא הבינו לפחות חצי מהסרט
<Hero> אז אני אמור להבין את הסרט?:)
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> יש שם כמה קטעים עם דיבור טכני על מחשבים, אני התעלמתי ממנו כי זה לא חשוב לעלילה, אבל זה בילבל אחרים
<Ddorda> ‎trew1000: iMovie :x
<trew1000> יש ללינוקס?
<trew1000> או מה יש בלנוקס שקרוב לזה?
<trew1000> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> ‎trew1000: OpenShot
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: מאוד קרובה
<trew1000> אממ
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אמרו לי שהיא לא מתקמפלת טוב בהפצות אחרות מאובונטו. אני מציע לבדוק/לדווח באגים כדי שיסדרו את זה
<trew1000> אני יבדוק אותה בהזדמנות
<Hero> Ddorda - openShot?
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: indeed
<Hero> Ddorda - what is it?
<Ddorda> !g openshot
<Hoborg> "OpenShot Video Editor" - http://www.openshotvideo.com/ | "OpenShot Video Editor | Download" - http://www.openshot.org/download/
<Hero> נייס
<Hero> Ddorda - אתה יודע מה מבאס אותי?שאין תמיכה לפלאפון שלי
<Hero> בלינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: תעביר עם בלוצוס
<Hero> only windows :'\
<Hero> אין לי אפשרות
<Hero> נייח
<Hero> ואין לי stick device
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: זה עולה 30₪
<trew1000> התקן בלוטוס לא עולה יקר
<Hero> או איך שלא קוראים לזה
<Hero> מה גם שזה לא משתלם
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: או שהוא לא עולה או שהוא יקר :P
<Hero> אם אני מעביר קבצים ממש גדולים
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אז?
<Hero> בלוטוס איטי כמובן
<Ddorda> ‏זה עדיף מכלום, לא?
<Hero> עדיף להעביר בשיטת חד-גדיא
<Hero> מכיר?
<Hero> מעבירים למחשב עם וינדוס
<Hero> ושם מחברים את הפלאפון
<Hero> אחלה שיטה (:
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: נשמע לי מה זה מעצבן
<Hero> אבל מוזר לי למה לינוקס לא תומכת בפלאפון שלי
<Hero> כאילו היא רושמת שהיא מזהה אותו בlsusb
<Shualdon> Karma Karma Karma Karma Karma Chameleon
<nicoco> שועלדון,
<nicoco> אתה לא קיפוד.
<Shualdon> Every day is like survival
<trew1000> @_@
<trew1000>  WW
<trew1000> @_@
<trew1000>  W
<trew1000> למישהו יש חשבון open ID?
<trew1000> Ddorda: ?
<nicoco> אני חושב שיש לי
<nicoco> למה?
<trew1000> כי אני לא מצליח להשתמש בשלי
<trew1000> כשאני רוצה להזדהות בפני אתרים אחרים מה אני צריך לעשות מה לרשום?
<Yaron-Heb> להזכירכם, הוועידה לבחירת חברי אובונטו החלה בערוץ ubuntu-meeting
<moshe742> אתה בטוח? אני שם ואין בינתיים שום פעילות
<Yaron-Heb> אמורים להתחיל ב־22:00, לא רוצה להיות קרציה ולהעיר על זה, אולי שווה לחכות כמה דקות
<Yaron-Heb> השעה עכשיו ב־UTC 20:00
<moshe742> זה אמור להתחיל ב-21.00 לפי UTC
<Yaron-Heb> התחילה הפגישה
<Yaron-Heb> יש טעות בפריג׳
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: לבוא?
<moshe742> כן, הבנתי את זה מההערה שהייתה קודם
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר, הם בוחנים את הראשון
<avi1333> מהזה הוועידה הזאות?
<Ron> מישהו יכול לתרגם לי מה אומרים פה רע על הנושא? http://www.factnet.org/discus/messages/3/201.html
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: ועידה שתקבע אם ירון שלנו יהיה חבר אובונטו רשמי
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<avi1333> פשש יפה,בהצלחה ירון:)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אתה הבא בתור?
<Ron> האם פנטיום 4 זה מעבד מאודד ישן יחסית? איך הייתם מגדירים אותו מבחינת חידוש?
<Ron> אין בו ליבות מרובות?
<Ron> יש לי שאלה, אם אני משחזר קובץ גיבוי של וורדפרסס באירוח חינמי אז איך אני עושה שהשחזור יעבוד? כי לא עבד לי פעם
<Yaron-Heb> תודה avi1333
<Ron> יש לי מחשב ישן ואני רואה שחלונות אקס פי עובד עליו מאוד לאט עם כרום של גוגל
<Ron> מה עושים?
<moshe742> Ron, זה מעבד אחד, לא מרובה ליבות
<Ron> moshe742, אני מחפש מחשב משומש לסבתא שלי.
<avi1333> בכיף ירון
<avi1333> Ddorda אולי חחחח באמת מה עם הפרוייקט?
<moshe742> כמה המחשב ישן?
<Ron> ישן מאוד
<moshe742> אולי זה בגלל המערכת ואולי בגלל היכולות של המחשב
<Ron> אבל קניתי אותו כאשר היה וין אקס פי
<Ron> נראה לי שמשהו לא בסדר איתו כי הוא לא זז ואין משאבים רציניים שמשהו לוקח
<moshe742> תנסה להריץ עליו לינוקס, תוכל לפחות לראות אם יש הבדל ואז זה ענין של לשפר את חלונות או לנסות להתקין לינוקס על המחשב
<New0> ron?
<avi1333> מישהו יכול לעשות לי highlight ?אני רוצה לבדוק משהו...
<Ron> רגע אני כאן
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לא
<New0> avi1333 מה לעשות?
<Ron> איזה לינוקס להתקין moshe742 ?
<New0> אובונטו רון
<Ron> אובונטו זה לא מחשב לא ישן מאוד
<Ron> New0,
<moshe742> זה פחות משנה, המטרה היא לראות איך זה עובד יותר מאשר להתקין לינוקס (למרות שנשמח אם היא תעבור)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: שוב?
<avi1333> חחח סבבה אחי תודה:D עובד
<Ron> טוב
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אדיר
<moshe742> מה עובד?
<New0> תגיד אתה כבר ביררת על מחשב Ron
<Ron> מישהו יודע אם מדיטציה טרנסנדנטלית זה באמת דבר מיוחד ומדהים שעוזר לגוף להיות הרבה יותר יעיל ועוזר לעולם להביא שלום? קראתם מה הם אומרים? אם מבצעים את זה ביחד אז זה מביא שלום לעולם ויש פחות הרוגים במלחמות והם טוענים שזה מוכח
<Ron> New0, כן, אני מחר אתקשר, מצאתי משהו אבל אין לי כוח להתקשר עכשיו
<New0> Ron הכל שטויות, זה לדעתי. בעיקרון רוצים שאולי תרגיש יותר טוב עם עצמך אז צריך לעשות משהו אבל לא ממש משנה מה תעשה בשביל להרגיש יותר טוב
<avi1333> התקנתי את האקס צ'אט גם על המחשב עם הווינדוס כי במירק הרגיל היו בעיות אז רציתי לראות איך ההילליט עובד פה
<Ron> מה זה לא משנה מה אני אעשה? אני לא מצליח להרגש טוב מספיק וחשבתי לעשות את מה שהם מציעים
<Ron> מירק זה מסובך, אבל אקסצ'אט עם קראק נראה קצת מסוכן
<New0> רון, כי האמת הי שיש לי כמה מחשבים למרות שעד עכשיו לא ממש היה לי את הזמן להתעסק עם זה אבל אם אתה מעוניין לשמוע אז אני אשמח
<New0> רון, לכן אני אמרתי שזה לדעתי
<Ron> מאיפה יש לך מחשבים?
<avi1333> אני מחר הולך לחפש עבודה בחנויות מחשבים ,יש רעיונות איך להציג את עצמי?
<avi1333> חשבתי אולי גם לנסות לעבוד בביגבוקס או באופיס דיפו
<New0> רון, ועוד שאתה גם יכול להירשם לקורס/חוג של אומנות לחימה בשביל לשפר את זה
<avi1333> בעיקרון יש לי חודשיים וחצי בערך עד שאני חוזר לשרת בצבא
<Ron> תציג את עצמך איך שעושה לך טוב. לא איך שאולי יעשה להם טוב
<New0> רון, יש לי כמה מחשבים שקיבלתי פה ושם ועבדתי איתם
<Ron> בכמה אתה מוכר?
<moshe742> avi1333, אתה צריך להראות להם למה כדאי להם לקחת אותך
<New0> אני לא אמרתי שאני באומנות לחימה מסויימת אלא רק אמרתי מה שיש אנשים שעושים
<Ron> moshe742, לא נראה לי שזאת עצה יעילה במיוחד
<Ron> אבל אומנות לחימה דורש הרבה מאמץ ומדיטציה מסויימת היא ללא
<liel> Ddorda: PING
<New0> מה זה מדיטציה? להיות על פוזה אחת כמה שיותר זמן?
<Ddorda> ‎liel: ?
<liel> Ddorda: פרטי
<Ddorda> ‎New0: google is your friend
<New0> עוד הפעם עם הגוגל הזה?
<New0> זאת הייתה שאלה רטורית :)
<New0> Ddorda תסלח לי אני פשוט קצת עייף וסחוט מהעבודה שיש לי. בנוסף לא ישנתי כל הלילה
<New0> :D
<Yaron-Heb> יאללה, יש חגיגות ניצחון?
<New0> ניצחון למי?
<Yaron-Heb> עברתי את הוועדה
<Yaron-Heb> אני חבר אובונטו רשמי
<moshe742> רגע, זה לא היה ברור שתתקבל?
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח לא יודע... אני לא כל כך בעניינים אז לא היה לי מושג
<New0> ווואוו נכון בעשר בלילה :D יפה כל הכבוד לך
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: עכשיו אתה מקבל את הכתובת שלך
<Yaron-Heb> בדקות אלה?
<Ddorda> ‏זה ייקח כמה שעות, גג יום יומיים
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: ^
<Yaron-Heb> sh.yaron@ubuntu.com
<Yaron-Heb> אם אני מבין נכון
<liel> Yaron-Heb: בדיוק
<moshe742> אני צוחק, אבל תחשוב שגם דור וגם אני תמכנו בך ואני מאמין שקוואלסקי שמעה עליך, מספיק שדור סיפר לה על מה שעשית מבחינת המשא ומתן עם עקיבה וזה היה מביא את הקול שלה
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: זה לא עובד לפי הכתובת Gmail שלך אלא של הלאנצ'פד שלך
<Yaron-Heb> sh-yaron?
<Yaron-Heb> זה מבוסס על הג׳ימייל שלי...
<liel> Yaron-Heb: כן
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: כן, אני מניח
<Yaron-Heb> טוב נראה...
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: וגם אתה יכול עכשיו לבקש Cloak של Ubuntu member
<Yaron-Heb> בגנום קיבלתי כתובת של src
<Yaron-Heb> מה זה אומר? גלימה כמו של הארי פוטר?
<liel> Yaron-Heb: לא
<Yaron-Heb> invisibility cloak?
<liel> זה host חבוי של IRC
<Yaron-Heb> נחמד מאוד, מה מיוחד בו?
<Ddorda> ‎~yaron@87.68.60.31.cable.012.net.il
<liel> Yaron-Heb: לדוגמה אצלי ואצל דור ההוסט הוא ubuntu/member/<nick>
<Ddorda> ‏זה ההובט שלך כרגע
<Yaron-Heb> אההההה הבנתי אתכם
<Ddorda> ‏הוסט*
<Yaron-Heb> איך אני מקבל את זה?
<Ddorda> ‎וההוסט שלי הוא ~Ddorda@ubuntu/member/ddorda
<moshe742> ממי אמורים לבקש את זה? עדיין אין לי את זה ואיפה?
<Ddorda> ‎moshe742, Yaron-Heb: #ubuntu-irc
<Yaron-Heb> כמה חברי אובונטו רשמיים יש בכלל בישראל?
<moshe742> ממישהו ספציפי?
<liel> Yaron-Heb: אני ביקשתי בפרינוד ולאחר אישור של מפעיל פרינוד מטעם אובונטו נתנו לי את ה־cloak
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: שאלה טובה, לא אספתי, אני יודע על איזה 6
<Yaron-Heb> איפה הרשימה?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: של כל החברים?
<Yaron-Heb> כן
<Ddorda> ‎launchpad team: ~ubuntu-members
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר לנסות להוציא משם
<Yaron-Heb> יש אחד שהתקבל עם נתנאל אתה כללת אותו?
<avi1333> איזה לאגגגג צריני הייה לי עכשיו:O
<avi1333> של איזה 5 דקות :O
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: מי?
<Yaron-Heb> אלון או משהו כזה שעבד על כלי אבטחה
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏שאלון שוורץ
<Ddorda> ‏איש טוב
<Ddorda> ‏צריך לעשות באמת רשימה כזו
<Yaron-Heb> אני בודק רגע
<moshe742> Yaron-Heb, מאיפה אפשר להמשיך לתרגם את אובונטו? לחילופין מה עוד צריך לתרגם?
<Yaron-Heb> עוד לא עדכנו את התרגומים של natty אז אין לנו הרבה מה לעשות, החל מהגרסה הקרובה ישתנו קצת התרגומים ויקובצו אחרת
<moshe742> אגב, אמרת שצריך עזרה בתיכנות לטובת גזר וכו' בישיבה, תיכנות בפרל יכול לעזור?
<Yaron-Heb> זה הולך להיות ליבה שמשותפת לכולם וההפצות השונות, אנחנו נתמקד בהפצת Ubuntu בעתיד כדאי לשקול למנות ראשי צוותים להפצות הנוספות, עם זאת אוסיף שאני אשמח גם להיות אחראי על Xubuntu ו־Lubuntu וזה גם מה שאני עושה כרגע....
<Yaron-Heb> העזרה בתכנות זה באגים RTL, גזר זה בטיפול ליאל בעיקר ולדעתי פרל גם יכול לעזור, כדאי לשאול אותו
<moshe742> אוקי, אז זה בעיקרון עזרה בגזר?
<Ddorda> ‏צריך לסיים עם המערכת כבר!!!! זה כ"כ מתסכל
<Yaron-Heb> אכן... עם ה־RTL אנחנו פשוט מלמדים את המתכנתים לעבוד מול הצרכים שלנו
<Yaron-Heb> אתה צודק, לדעתי צריך גם להרחיב את היצע המדריכים, יש מדריך טוב היום ל־git?
<moshe742> liel, מה צריך לעשות בגזר עכשיו והאם תיכנות בפרל יכול לעזור?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: נראה לי שלפני שעובדים על מדריכים צריך לעבוד על המערכת עצמה
<liel> moshe742: PHP
<Ddorda> ‏אחרי שהתרגום עצמו לא יהווה בעיה נוכל להתמקד במדריכים ותיקון באגים
<liel> כי אנחנו עובדים על דרופל כפלטפורמה
<moshe742> רק PHP?
<Ddorda> ‎moshe742: html, php, js , html5(?)
<Yaron-Heb> רגע ליאל, בסוף סגרנו שהכול יתנהל דרך דרופל?
<moshe742> אני יודע HTML, הגיע הזמן שאעזור, לא?
<liel> Yaron-Heb: דור הראה לי מודול לדרופל שעושה כמעט את מה שצריך וכל מה שצריך לעשות זה לשנות אותו מעט
<Yaron-Heb> נכון!
<Yaron-Heb> החשוב זה תמיכה מלאה ב־TM
<liel> Yaron-Heb: אז זה מה שסיכמתי עם דור
<liel> העבודה תתחיל ביום שישי
<Yaron-Heb> צריכים לחשוב על שיטה לשלב TM במערכת בצורה נוחה
<moshe742> מה זה TM?
<Yaron-Heb> זיכרון תרגום
<moshe742> שזה אומר?
<Yaron-Heb> מערכת שממחזרת תרגומים במקום לתרגם כל פעם מחדש
<Yaron-Heb> ניתוח סטטיסטי בעיקר
<moshe742> כלומר כל פעם שיש מושג X להציע את התרגום הקיים למושג שמופיע שוב?
<Yaron-Heb> האמת שלשרת ה־TM המרכזי קוראים Moses
<Yaron-Heb> בדיוק, ואם זה לא בדיוק זה אלא דומה אז הוא מציג לך מה אחוזי הדיוק לדוגמה
<Yaron-Heb> ואת כל האפשרויות הזמינות בהתאם לאחוזי הדיוק, 70% זה הדיוק המינימלי
<moshe742> לדבר כזה אני מאמין שפרל צריכה להיות הכי טובה, זו שפה שמיועדת לטקסט ועבודה איתו...
<Yaron-Heb> כאשר הדיוק מתבצע לפי strcmp של מחרוזות המקור
<moshe742> מה זה strcmp?
<Yaron-Heb> כן אבל יש מערכת קיימת שאם לא נעבוד אתה אנחנו לא נוכל לשלוח תרגומים מהתוכנות שלנו (virtaal נכון לעכשיו)
<Yaron-Heb> strcmp משווה בין שתי מחרוזות ומחזירה את ערך השונות ביניהן
<moshe742> ואי אפשר ליצור ממשק בין שפת תיכנות שונה למערכת הקיימת?
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא זוכר את המדידה לפי האלגוריתם אבל זה עובד לפי הפרש בערכים המספריים של האותיות (אני למדתי על ASCII אבל זה תקף גם על יוניקוד)
<Yaron-Heb> אין עם זה שום בעיה אבל השאלה היא למה לעבור ב־Perl בין PHP ל־TM כאשר יש התמנשקות מלאה
<Yaron-Heb> מה־PHP ישירות
<moshe742> אוקי, אז אצטרך ללמוד PHP כדי לעזור בצורה יעילה, גם ככה אני חושב ללמוד את השפה כדי לעבוד כאופציה בבניית אתרים וכו':)
<moshe742> אז לדבר איתכם לאחר שאדע את השפה, הא?
<Yaron-Heb> חחח משהו כזה ☺
<Yaron-Heb> אין לדעת מה יוליד יום, כרגע אנחנו עוד מגדירים את הצרכים כי העבודה בשטח עוד קצת מורכבת
<Yaron-Heb> בפועל כשהמערכת תתחיל לעבוד היישומים יעבדו אחרת, אם רובי לא היית כבדה כל כך היא הייתה מושלמת לעריכת קובצי PO
<moshe742> זה ברור, אבל אם צריכים עזרה אשמח לעזור אם אני יכול
<Yaron-Heb> יש פה ספליט או שהדברים האלה נעלמו מהעולם?
<New0> תגידו היה פה דיון עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: פה? לא
<New0> כן אני פה
<New0> דור, מה רצית?
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> הבנתי אותך
<New0> Ddorda פשוט פירשתי את המשפט לא נכון :) קורה לי
<New0> Ddorda אתם מדברים על תחליף לדרופל?
<New0> לאתר
<moshe742> Ddorda, עשית כבר גיבוי של המאגר מידע של הפורום הישן?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כן, יש גיבוי
<Ddorda> ‏בכל מקרה יש לי גישה מלאה לשרת הקודם, אז זה לא כזה קריטי
<New0> Ddorda תגיד יש משהו שאני יכול לעשות באתר חוץ מהתרגום?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כדאי קודם שתתגבר את הידע שלך בתחום תיכנות ווב
<Ddorda> ‏או בדרופל
<New0> Ddorda פשוט הדבר הבעייתי שלי זה עבודה עם דרופל שאני לא ממש מכיר, ולכן אני כראה ייצטרך או לתפוס פעם אחת יוזמה ולראות באתר שלהם איך לעבוד עם זה או שמיהו ידריך אותי בקטנה
<New0> Ddorda אה לגבי תיכנות אני יודע את הבסיס שמימנו אני יכול להמשיך זה לא בעיה בשבילי
<New0> פשוט על הפעם הראשונה יש לי בעיה של קליטה
<New0> משהו כמו "הפרעת קשב וריכוז" לכן קשה לי לפעמים ללמוד לבד, למרות שאם פתאום אני מחליט להשקיע את כל כולי וזה מאמץ אז כן אפשרי מאוד Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: דורון לא אתנו, הוא עמוס מדי
<Yaron-Heb> דורון... תזכיר לי...
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: סוםסום
<New0> אגב אני עכשיו מתקין את xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz את מה שאמרת לי פעם זוכר Ddorda?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יופי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני לא אוכל לעזור לך הרבה, רק שאלות קצרות
<Ddorda> ‏כי אני עסוק
<New0> Ddorda אין בעיה הפעם אני יעשה מה שאני יכול על פי מדריך מסויים באנגלית, למרות שאולי יש בעברית אבל באמת שאין לי כח
<New0> לזה. כי עד שאני יחפש וימצא ייקח לי שנים. וישראלים עצלניים כמוני חחח. פשוט קיבלתי עבודה חרא ונידפק לי מלא דברים עם זה "ווינדוס" מה לעשות. אני רק מחכה לסיים עם העבודה הזאת אני מקווה כבר מחר
<New0> כבר פאקין 4 ימים על החרא הזה
<New0> חח :P
<New0> ביצור יהיה טוב :D ותודה בכל מקרה
<New0> Ddorda
<avi1333_> New0 מה זה התוכנה הזאות?
<New0> אבי, איזו תוכנה?
<avi1333_>  xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz
<New0> מכיר LAMP או WAMP ?
<avi1333_> לא..
<New0> אז זה משהו יותר מקיף אבל יותר פורטבול
<New0> חבילת שרת
<avi1333_> אה סבבה הבנתי:D
<New0> X/l/w/m etc....Apache,Mysql,Php,Pyton
<avi1333_> נשמע שימושי
<avi1333_> ב"ה מחר אני יתקין גם
<New0> פייתון אני חושב שזה פייתון או פרל לא ממש זוכר את המילה האחרונה
<avi1333_> פייתון אפשר גם לתכנת איתה אתרים?
<New0> אבל האמת היא שהיא יותר לפורטבול
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<New0> ברור
<avi1333_> אני בדרך כלל משתמש בphp
<New0> liel בונה את הבוט עם פיתון אם אני לא טועה
<avi1333_> אבל הבנתי שפייטו הרבה יותר קלה
<avi1333_> אה יפה:D
<New0> נכון אבל PHP זה מאוד קל למתחילים ומתקדמים
<New0> מאוד מקצוענים מעדיפים שפות יותר קשות
<avi1333_> כן נכון:Dאני באמת צריך לשפר את הידע שלי בשפה
<New0> כמו JAVA
<avi1333_> האמת שכרגע אני צריך ללמוד בניית עמוד בCSS
<avi1333_> כן נכון אבל זה כבר שפה קצת יותר קשה
<New0> Pre-Compiled Proccessor
<New0> CSS זה כולה עיצוב הדף מראה
<New0> ו HTML הוא מציג
<New0> Hyper Text Markup Language
<avi1333_> בעיקרון גם לאתרי php צריך לבנות את הדף בcss
<New0> Cascada Style Sheet
<avi1333_> הבנתי שאם אתה עושה את עיצוב העמוד בPHP אחר כך האתר של מוצג יותר למטה בגוגל
<New0> אוקי שיעור קצר סבבה?
<avi1333_> סבבה:D
<New0> אתה בונה רק ב HTML
<New0> CSS זה לעיצוב
<New0> HTML זה להצגה
<New0> זהו
<New0> מובן?
<avi1333_> כן נכון פעם אבל זה לא הייה ככה
<avi1333_> פעם גם העיצוב הייה בתוך הhtml
<New0> תשכח מזה אוקי?
<New0> אני עוד לא סיימתי להסביר
<avi1333_> חחח סבבה
<New0> HTML הצגה
<New0> CSS עיצוב
<New0> מובן?
<avi1333_> כן:D
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אתה יודע מה זה? JS
<avi1333_> JavaScript...
<New0> JavaScript
<New0> נכון
<New0> מה זה?
<avi1333_> גם סוג של שפת תכנות,הבתי שגם אפשר לבנות על זה db
<New0> זה שפה של JAVA?
<New0> ררחחח אתה יודע מה זה?
<New0> או שרק שמעת?
<avi1333_> רק שמעתי,לא יצא לי הלשתמש בזה
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333_> אבל שמעתי שאפשר שהdb יהיה בתוך קובץ js
<New0> אז זה שפת תיכנות מלאה, שנועדה לתכנת דפים באינטרנט
<New0> מובן??
<avi1333_> כן סבבה
<New0> עכשיו אתה יודע מה ההבדל בין JS ל PHP?
<avi1333_> ראיתי שמשלבים את זה בphp
<New0> מה ההבדל?
<avi1333_> שפה שונה...חחחחח
<New0> חחחח
<New0> זה צד לקוח JS. ו PHP זה צד שרת
<New0> אתה יודע מה הכוונה?
<avi1333_> אה סבבה מובן:D
<avi1333_> כן
<avi1333_> php מה שרץ על השרת js מה שהלקוח רואה ז"א למשל כפתורים וכו'
<New0> הדפדפן שלך מציג JS הוא זה שמפענח אותו
<New0> אוקי?
<New0> לא
<avi1333_> כן
<avi1333_> סבבה
<New0> היית פעם ב w3schools.com ?
<New0> אם אתה יודע אנגלית הוא יסביר לך מעולה
<avi1333_> כן יצא לי לקרוא מספר מאמרים שם
<New0> אם לא אז. ובכן אני למדתי את ההתחלה לפני כמה שנים ב זולו
<avi1333_> חחחח כן אני זוכר את האתר הזה
<New0> השפה JS זה בצד לקוח שזה אומר שהדפדפן מתרגם אותו
<avi1333_> ככה למדת html שהייתי בערך בן 13 חחחחחחחח
<avi1333_> סבבה:D
<New0> והשפה PHP זה צד שרת. זאת אומרת שהשרת מפענח את הסקריפט שנמצא על השרת והוא יש לו מנוע משלו שמתרגם את הדף ל HTML ואז הוא נותן לדפדפן שלך להציג אותו
<New0> מובן?
<avi1333_> כן :)
<New0> זאת אומרת שבשביל לבנות אתר אתה צריך ללמוד......
<New0> אתה יודע?
<New0> אתה רק צריך לדעת HTML
<New0> זהו
<New0> מובן?
<avi1333_> כן נכון:)
<New0> יפה
<New0> אבל אתה לא רוצה שהכל יוצג בלי סגנון. אז מה אתה עושה?
<avi1333_> תודה על ההסבר המפורט:)
<avi1333_> css?
<New0> יפה
<New0> אבל אתה יודע שיש כמה דרכים איך להכניס CSS ל HTML?
<New0> כמה דרכים אתה מכיר?
<New0> הדרך הכי פשוטה
<avi1333_> אתה יכול גם את העיצוב להכניס בלי קובץ css אלא פשוט לשים תגים מתאמים בhtml כמו למשל תגי פונט
<New0> יפה
<avi1333_> הדרך הפשוטה זה ליצור קובץ css ולקשר אותו בתור דף הhtml
<New0> זה דרך 1
<avi1333_> כי לעשות עיצוב בתוך הדף כבר לא עושים את זה יותר
<New0> זאת הדרך הנקיה
<New0> לא ממש
<avi1333_> אני בניתי לאחד אתר בphp ועשיתי לו את העיצוב בתוך הקוד עצמו ולא בcss
<avi1333_> ואחרי זה הוא התלונן שאמרו לו שיותר לא עושים ככה
<New0> אוקי אז ככה שאתה בונה אתר. אתה לא תכניס לכל תג HTML את הקוד של ה CSS אז מה אתה עושה?
<avi1333_> בעיקרון אני יודע לעבוד עם css שייש ליק ובבץ כזה מוכן כמו למשל בוורדפרס אבל ליצור לבד אני לא יודע
<New0> את השיטה השניה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<New0> ב <header> אתה מכניס CSS ובונה אותו על אותו הדף נכון?
<New0> בלי לינק ל קובץ של CSS אחר
<New0> מכיר את זה?
<avi1333_> את ככה אמרו לי
<avi1333_> *כן
<New0> נכון
<New0> אז אתה בונה את ה CSS על אותו הדף של ה HTML ונותן לו ID ו CLASS מכיר?
<New0> יופי
<New0> למרות שיש גם NAME ועוד דברים אחרים אבל לא משנה
<avi1333_> גם אני יודע שייש אפשרות כזאות אבל לא יודע איך עושים את זה
<New0> אז בדרך כלל אחרי שאתה יוצר לעצמך את הדף והעיצוב ואתה פחות או יותר רואה איך עשית הכל אז אתה כמובן מקשר את  ה CSS לקובץ חיצוני
<New0> ואז באמת אתה נותן לו לינק
<New0> שלא יתפוס לך מלא מקום בדף
<New0> וזהו יש לך HTML ו CSS
<avi1333_> אה סבבה הבנתי
<avi1333_> אבל לא עדיף מהתחלה לקשר לקובץ חיצוני?
<New0> אבל אם אתה רק תבנה ב HTML אז זה קצת מסובך נכון?
<avi1333_> קצת כן...
<New0> כל אחד איך שהוא מעדיף. אבל שאתה מחלק את הדף ורק נותן לו עיצוב ראשוני אז אתה לא רוצה לעבוד עם 2 קבצים/חלונות אלא מספיק לך דף אחד של 100 שורות קוד לדוגמא
<New0> אוןק?
<New0> *אוקי
<New0> וכמובן שאתה לא מכניס את ה CSS לתוך התגים של ה HTML אלא לתוך הראש של ה HTML ועושה ID CLASS ומה שלא יהיה
<New0> אבל ועכשיו אני מגיע לנקודה
<avi1333_> :D צודק באמת עדיף לעבוד בהתלה עם קובץ אחד
<New0> אם אתה תבנה את כל הדף שלך ב HTML אז זה כמו לנסוע במכונית עם גלגלים מברזל
<New0> לכן אתה רוצה צמיגים וכו' נכון?
<New0> ואז פה נכנס PHP מובן?
<avi1333_> אה סבבה הבנתי:)
<avi1333_> אתה מורה טוב:)
<avi1333_> אני לא מאמין שעד עכשוי עסקתי בבנית אתרים מבלי לדעת את הבסיס של הבסיס
<New0> שזה בעצם עובד מול השרת, שאתה מבקש דף מהשרת אז הוא מפענח את הבקשה שלך הוא רואה איזה דף רצית. מקמפל את הקוד בשבילך ואז מדף של PHP הוא מפענח את זה ל HTML
<New0> ואז ככה הדפדפן שלך יכול לראות את התצוגה
<avi1333_> כל פעם שאני פותח דף הוא מקמפל אותו?
<New0> אבי, זה ממש לא משנה גם אני לא ידעתי
<New0> משהו כזה
<New0> אני לא ממש יודע איך המנוע של PHP עובד ממש
<avi1333_> כן אבל זה דבר שרצוי מאוד לדעת:D
<New0> אבל בעיקרון כן
<avi1333_> מעניין...
<New0> אולי יש מקרים חריגים אבל בעיקרון כן
<New0> כי זה שפה פרי קומפלייר
<New0> לפני עיבוד
<New0> אתה מכיר את שפת C או C++ ?
<avi1333_> אני שלמשל שאתה בונה אתר בפלאש אז אתה בונה דף html ואז אם קובץ js אתה מקשר אותו לקובץ הפלאש
<avi1333_> מכיר כן
<avi1333_> בהם יש קומפיילר מובנה
<New0> אז C זאת שפה שאתה ממש מקמפל את הקוד
<avi1333_> הקוד חייב לעבור קימפול
<New0> טוב זה עוד נושא אבל לא משנה כרגע
<New0> ברור
<avi1333_> חחח אני זוכר שבבית סםר קימפלתי קוד בפסקל
<avi1333_> חחחחחחחח
<New0> אתה מערבב נושאים
<New0> חחחח
<avi1333_> זה שפה עתיקה מאוד
<New0> אוקי, עכשיו אחרי שאתה יודע בעצם מה זה PHP אז בעצם את יודע איך בעצם זה עובד
<avi1333_> מעניין אותי איך זה לכתוב קוד בשפה אסמבלר(שפת מכונה)עליו בעצם  מבוסס על השפות של היום
<New0> השפה PHP נועדה להציג HTML אבל שיהיה יותר נח. כי זאת שפת סקריפט אבל על צד השרת
<avi1333_> *בעצם כל השפות חחח לא רק של אהיום
<avi1333_> סבבבה:D
<New0> אתה רוצה כרגע להיות מרוכז במשהו אחד?
<New0> גם לי זה קורה שאני קופץ מנושא לנושא
<avi1333_> כן זה קורה לי הרבה:S
<New0> אבל מתאמנים על זה חחח :F
<New0> :D
<New0> גם לי
<New0> לכן מתאמנים
<avi1333_> חחחח יש כך הרבה נושאים שאני רוצה ללמוד כך שאני כל פעם חושב על משהו אחר
<New0> לעניינו. אבל בונה PHP שהוא בעצם נועד לשלב לך את כל הדברים האלו שכרגע דיברנו עליהם אוקי?
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח כן מוכר מאוד
<avi1333_> טוב אני עוד יזוז אחי אני חייב לקום מחר מוקדם כדי להסתובב פה בין החנויות לחפש עבודה:S
<avi1333_> כן נכון
<New0> אתה יודע מה אולי באמת נעשה משהו ביחד
<New0> אה אוקי סבבה אז נדבר לילה טווב
<avi1333_> אני ישמח:D
<New0> גם אני חייב לישון
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי אז לילה טוב גם לך:D
<New0> לילה טוב ושינה מתוקה חלומות נעימים
<avi1333_> גם לך אחי:)
<New0> תודה
<avi1333_> וחג שמח :D
<New0> :)
<avi1333_> מחר ב"ה אני יהיה פה יותר,תודה רבה על העזרה וההסבר המפורט:)
<avi1333_> ביי אחי נדבר כבר
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: החשבון שלך ב־people.ubuntu.com עובד?
<New0> ירון
<New0> אני עכשיו התקנתי את xampp ב /opt
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי
<New0> איך עכשיו אני משתמש עם התיקיה מתוך היוזר שלי?
<New0> אמרו לי פעם לעשות כמין לינק ולא לפתוח לזה הרשאה
<Yaron-Heb> אתה צריך להכניס את הקבצים של ההתקנה למקום הראוי, איזה תיקיות יש לך שם?
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר לעשות symlink
<Yaron-Heb> אבל אתה צריך לדעת לאיזה תיקייה
<New0> אני שניה יברר
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה
<New0> HTDOC נכון
<New0> ?
<Yaron-Heb> יש מצב, שים שם index.html עם המילה יוסי בפנים ותיכנס ל־localhost
<Yaron-Heb> אם מופיעה המילה יוסי אז הפרטים האלה נכונים
<New0> אוקי
<New0> gedit /opt/lampp/htdocs/index.html ?
<Yaron-Heb> אם אתה לא מצליח לשמור תעשה עם sudo
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: לא ניסיתי אפעם, אבל אמור לעבוד
<Yaron-Heb> מוזר נכון?
<Yaron-Heb> נראה לי שעוד לא פתחו לי שם חשבון
<Yaron-Heb> New0: למה lampp?
<Yaron-Heb> תנסה רגע להתחבר מאצלך
<Yaron-Heb> אני מתחבר לכל השירותים אצלי דרך תפריט מיקומים
<New0> thl?
<New0> איך?
<Yaron-Heb> דיברתי אל דור
<Yaron-Heb> הכנת את הקובץ?
<New0> מעניין אבל אני הצלחתי להיכנס
<Yaron-Heb> לאן הצלחת.
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<New0> חחחח איזה מצחיק אני עדיין על רוט
<New0> אני מטומם לפעמים
<New0> YOSY
<New0> בלוכל הוסט
<New0> אוקי עכשיו באמת לא הצלחתי
<New0> זה היה על קריאה בלבד
<New0> איך אתה מתחבר דרך תפריט מיקומים?
<New0> yaron-Heb
<Yaron-Heb> אז אתה צריך sudo
<New0> נכון
<Yaron-Heb> מיקומים —> התחברות לשרת
<Yaron-Heb> או חיבור לשרת
<New0> זה אצלי באנגלית. אבל אוקי מה עכשיו?
<New0> על מה לבחור בחלון שניפתח לי?
<New0> אגב אל תשכח שאם יהיה לי אפשרות לעשות הכל דרל GUI זה יהיה נחמד כמובן. אבל אני יותר מעדיף ללמוד את השורת פקודה בפרט Yaron-heb
<New0> יש פקודה של LN אם אני לא טועה ואז לעבוד משם בתור הכונן של הבית שלי
<New0> Ddorda אתה מכיר את הפקודה של LN לעבוד על הקבצים של השרת המקומי שלי בתוך תיקיית הבית?
<New0> תגיד Ddorda אתה מכיר את הפקודה של LN לעבוד על הקבצים של השרת המקומי שלי בתוך תיקיית הבית?
<Yaron-Heb> נכון
<Yaron-Heb> ln -s
<New0> אוקי תודה
<Yaron-Heb> אתה יוצר תיקייה בתוך תיקיית הבית שלך קודם לכן
<Yaron-Heb> ומקשר אותה משם
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> אני ייצור WEB נכון?
<New0> ואז?
<Yaron-Heb> איך שבא לך
<New0> אוקי
<Yaron-Heb> ואז אתה ניגש לתיקייה של ה־htdocs תחת opt
<Yaron-Heb> תיקייה אחת לפני כלומה
<Yaron-Heb> כלומר
<Yaron-Heb> ואז אתה עושה ln -s /opt/lampp/htdocs ~/web
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אל תשתמש באותיות גדולות לפקודות, זה מבלבל
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי
<Yaron-Heb> דור, הצלחתי חלקית אבל אין לי גישה לתיקייה שלי
<Yaron-Heb> מה זה החארטה הזה...
<New0> דור, צודק בהחלט. הרגל יישן :P
<Yaron-Heb> איזה דרישות דביליות יש להם לאחסון, אם זה לא קשור ישירות לאובונטו אסור לך להעלות לשרת
<New0> ירון אני חייב קודם להיכנס לאיזה תיקיה? עם cd?
<Yaron-Heb> לא
<Yaron-Heb> אתה יכול גם בלי
<New0> אה אוקי תודה
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: תנסה רגע ssh ddorda@people.ubuntu.com
<Yaron-Heb> תגיד לי אם מצליח לך
<Yaron-Heb> אצלי למרות המפתח הציבורי והכול אני לא מצליח להתחבר, permission denied
<New0> יופי עכשיו יש לי
<New0> ~/web/htdocs
<New0> והכל בפנים :D
<New0> אוקי בעצם אני עדיין לא יכול לעשות שם כלום
<New0> קריאה בלבד
<New0> האם הייתי צריך לעשות סודו?
<Yaron-Heb> כשעשית ln עשית עם sudo?
<New0> לא
<New0> לא רשמת את זה אז פשוט ברח לי
<New0> עכשיו אני מחפש את הפקודה למחוק את התיקייה web וליצור אותה מחדש ולעשות קישור מחדש
<New0> אוקי עוד הפעם עם סודו ולא הצליח
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אני לא מצליח להתחבר והוא לא מחזיר לי תשובה בכלל
<Ddorda> ‏אני תקוע בניסיון התחברות
<New0> דור, אתה יודע איך אני יכול ליצור קישור קיצור לתיקייה של השרת שלי בתיקיית הבית שלי?
<New0> זה לא מצליח לי אפילו עם סודו
<Ddorda> ‎use full path
<New0> אני עשוה
<New0> *עושה
<Ddorda> ‎sudo ln -s /home/new/sites /var/www
<Ddorda> ‏זה ייצור לך תיקייה בשם sites בשרת
<Ddorda> ‎http://localhost/sites
<Ddorda> ‏בעצם אתה עם מה שאני נתתי לך, נכון?
<New0> במקרה שלי זה xampp מותקן ב /opt
<New0> /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Ddorda> ‏אני פשוט מקשר אתר אתר כל פעם
<Ddorda> ‎sudo ln -s /home/dor/sites/site1 /opt/lampp/htdocs/
<New0> אז קודם אני רושם לאיפה ואז מאיפה
<New0> ?
<New0> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏קודם מאיפה ואז לאיפה
<Ddorda> ‏אתה לא עושה מהשרת לתיקיית הבית אלא ההפך
<New0> אההההה
<New0> חחחחחחח אוקי
<Hero> החמצה זה מה שאני מריגש
<New0> ואני פה מסתבך שעות
<New0> תודה
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אני יוריד את דרופל שוב? ואז יוריד את זה לתיקיית התיבית שלי? ויצור sites ואח"כ אני יכניס את הפקודה נכון?
<New0> Ddorda
<New0> וווואוו 1 וחצי טוב Ddorda ו Yaron-Heb תודה רבה לכם. על העזרה אבל אני חייב הלילה לישון מחר יש לי כמה דברים כבר לגמור
<New0> לילה טוב :D
<Yaron-Heb> בהצלחה!
<New0> תודה
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אז.. בוא נעשה רשימה של מי שחבר אובונטו?
<Yaron-Heb> בכיף
<Yaron-Heb> אלון שוורץ
<Yaron-Heb> אתה
<Yaron-Heb> משה
<Yaron-Heb> ליאל
<Yaron-Heb> אני
<Yaron-Heb> עוד מישהו?
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> ‏נ... נ.. ההוא עם השפם
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Yaron-Heb> זהזה? הוא הגיש מועמדות?
<Yaron-Heb> אנחנו חמישה לפי הספירה שלי
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: מזל"ט
<Yaron-Heb> תודה רבה!
<trew1000> אני לא הייתי כאן בשעות האחרונות
<trew1000> מזל טוב מזל טוב
<Yaron-Heb> שטויות
<trew1000> הרה נחת מהתפקיד החדש
<trew1000> הרבה*
<trew1000> טוב תלוי למי
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא תפקיד, זה לעשות אותו דבר רק עם הגדרה רשמית
<trew1000> זה כמו לא להיות שוטר מתנדב אלא רשמי
<Yaron-Heb> ובלי שטח אחסון של ג׳יגה... (בגלל שהוא לא עובד כרגע)
<trew1000> זה הרבה יותר מהגדרה
<Yaron-Heb> בערך רק ששם יש גם משכורת
<trew1000> אה חח
<Yaron-Heb> המחרוזות שראית לא מתורגמות מקודם תוקנות לפני כמה שעות
<Yaron-Heb> המחזור הוא 24 אז אתה אמור לראות את התיקונים כבר בשעות הקרובות
<trew1000> מעניין
<trew1000> זה נכון לכל הפיתוח שלהם או רק לתרגומים?
<Yaron-Heb> לגבי הפיתוח הם מנסים ללחוץ עליך שתעשה יותר
<Yaron-Heb> ואם יש באגים שעוד לא פתרת או שעוד לא שלחת חזרה לאובונטו אז הם מבקשים ממך להזדרז
<Yaron-Heb> חלקם אף בודקים את ההבטחות שפרסת שפניהם כשביקשת להיות חבר
<Yaron-Heb> בפניהם
<trew1000> מי צריך נוצות
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: מה עושים עם people.ubuntu.com?
<Yaron-Heb> הגיגה הזה ממש יעזור לי
<Hero> Rodensky - את צודקת לא הייתי צריך להגיד לך את מה שאמרתי
<Hero> אין לי בעיה לצאת עם שלטים
<Rodensky> רק נכים, הומואים במצעד וחולי סרטן מול בנייני האומה בירושלים מחזיקים שלטים
<Hero> לא מסכים
<Hero> בכל מיני מקומות מפגינים עם שלטים
<Hero> לא רק סוגי האנשים שרשמת
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: תפנה למישהו ב־Ubuntu-IRC
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה אפנה
<Rodensky> צודק, גם שמאלנים בעצרות מחזיקים שלטים
<Rodensky> זה סוג של צורך קיומי אצלם, כמו מום גנטי
<Hero> חחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לעומת הימניים שצועקים בעיקר מול הספה
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר על הספה, מול הטלוויזיה
<Hero> Ddorda - אתה שמאלני?
<Rodensky> Ddorda, ימנים עומדים בשורות עם דגלי ישראל
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: kt
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי דעה משונה, לא יודע לאן לשייך אותה
<Hero> שמע אותי זה מרגיז שאומרים שמי ששמאלני שהוא יפה נפגש
<Ddorda> ‏עם זאת אני מעדיך להתשייך לשמאלנים מאשר לימניים
<trew1000> ומה בקשר לגלעד שליט?
<Hero> נפש*
<Hero> וימני הוא ברברי
<Ddorda> ‏כי הם אנשים חושבים
<Rodensky> ימנים אוהבים דגלי ישראל
<Rodensky> הם מומחים בפטריוטיות
<Ddorda> ‏לעומת הימנים שהם 90% אנשים בלי דעה שביבי שטף להם את המוח או אנשים מפגרים ואלימים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: או מזרחים עם אייקיו נפול שלא התקבלו לצבא מרב שהם שטופי מוח
<Rodensky> איזה שטויות אתה מדבר
<Rodensky> בטח שהם התקבלו לצבא
<Rodensky> מגייסים אותם לחימוס ולוגיסטיקה
<Hero> Ddorda - תאמין לי שגם ה90% האלו מספיק חכם לחשוב שאם יש מישהו שמסכן אותך אל תכניס אותו לארצך
<Rodensky> *חימוש
<Yaron-Heb> חימוס זה החיל הזה שמכינים בו חומוס מבצעי לא?
<Rodensky> כן, גם משתמשים בו בחופיס
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אני שמעתי על מספיק מקרים של כאלו שלא התקבלו לקרבי מרוב שהם חמומי מוח
<Rodensky> זה לא ימנים
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא הגיוני, מגייסים יחידות שלמות של דרוזים והם יכולים ללמד אותך מה זה להיות שטוף מוח
<Yaron-Heb> חמום מוח יותר נכון
<Hero> Ddorda - יש לי שאלה אלייך נגיד ואין יותר ימינים במדינה.אתה חושב שיהיה לך צבא?
<Rodensky> בטח שיהיה צבא
<Rodensky> בהיעדר ימנים, שמאלנים יבינו שאין יותר פראיירים
<Yaron-Heb> להם יש עסק בלתי סגור עם המוסלמים, סכסוך עתיק יומין שהם סוגרים אותו היום בחסות ממשלת ישראל
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כן
<Hero> Ddorda - אז זהו שלא
<Ddorda> ‏כל הקיבוצניקים וכיפות שרוגות-שמאלנים
<Hero> סרוגות
<Hero> לדעתי לפחות
<Ddorda> ‏אכן, סלח לי
<Hero> ואני אנמק את דברי
<Hero> כשיש לך אנשים שהולכים כל הזמן למחסומים כדי לירוק על חיילים
<Yaron-Heb> למרות ששריג נכתב גם בשֹין
<Hero> שמה הם אשמים
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - זה מלשון סריג ובריח אם אינני טועה
<Yaron-Heb> סורג ובריח
<Yaron-Heb> אין הרבה קשר למען האמת ☺
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: בא אלינו מישהו מצה"ל ואמר לנו סטטיסטיקות גיוס. רב המתגייסים הקיבוצניקים הולכים לקרבי לעומת עירונים שיש לנם 70% התגייסות ומתוכם 60% לקרבי
<Ddorda> ‏אה, שכחתי להגיד שלקיבוצני'ים יש 95% התגייסות
<Hero> Ddorda - לך לת"א תגיד לי כמה שיעורי גיוס
<Yaron-Heb> משגבניקים 100
<Yaron-Heb> 99.5 בעצם
<Ddorda> ‏ומהבצפר שלי יש 99% התגייסות, שהאחוז היחידי זה אנשים שנפלו בגלל פרופיל
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: נמוכים?
<Yaron-Heb> ת״א היום נמדדת בכ־50%
<Hero> Ddorda - נכון ואני שואל למה?
<Ddorda> ‏הרבה דוסות, הרבה אנשים עם דעות פוליטיות קיצוניות (בעיקר שמאלנים קיצוניים ופציפיסטים?)
<Hero> Ddorda - כן לגבי השמאלנים
<Hero> ראית את האמנה שהם עשו?
<Hero> זה הרגיז אותי
<Ddorda> ‏הו, כמה מתבקש
<Yaron-Heb> תעביר את הילדים האלה לגור שבועיים בכפר ערבי פה באזור ותראה איך הם כולם רצים לצבע
<Yaron-Heb> לצבא
<Hero> Ddorda - מתבקש?
<Ddorda> ‏השמאלנים לא מתגייסים, בגלל החצי אחוז של הקיצוניים שהשמאל מקצה בכלל
<Hero> אני אגיד את זה בצורה קצת בוטה
<Hero> אם אתה מתלונן על דוסים
<Hero> קודם תתלונן על שמאלנים
<Ddorda> ‏זה כמו להגיד שערבים רוצים שלום בגלל תנועת נוער של 60 ילד שאומרים את זה
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: מה?1?!
<Ddorda> ‏מה?1?!?1
<Ddorda> ‏מה..ּ?גכש?'כ.שקכשק'יןוא7ןט
<Hero> כן כן
<Yaron-Heb> עזבו אתכם, זה נוח מאוד לא להתגייס ואנשים נהיו מאוד יצירתיים והמציאו סיבות מאוד נוחות
<Hero> Ddorda - אני לא זוכר אם אתה או אלעד התווכחתם על כוח האברכים
<Rodensky> יאללה איזה זבלנים אתם
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - אני גאה להיות חלק מצה"ל
<Rodensky> כולם יודעים שסמולנים הם חבורה של עוכרי ישראל
<Rodensky> ושימנים הם חבורה של פאנטים עם סמרטוט על הראש
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: בעיקר "נהייתי דוסית שלשום" ~ בר רפאלי
<Yaron-Heb> רודנסקי — חבל עליך, יש לך פרצוף יפה (דרוש ציטוט)
<Rodensky> שמישהו יחזיק אותי
<Rodensky> למה אני אצא על ירון
<Hero> Ddorda - אתה לא מסכים?
 * Hero try to hold Rodensky 
<Hero> tires(
<Rodensky> ירון, שקול מילים לפני שתתחיל לשקול שיניים
<Hero> tries*
<Yaron-Heb> חחחחח
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - חבל עלייך יש לך פרצוף יפה
<Hero> :P
<Rodensky> אני הולכת להתאמן על כירורגיה בחופשה
<Yaron-Heb> באמת? לדעתי תורידי לעצמך את האף כדי שנוכל לשחק עם הראש שלך באולינג
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> מספר החורים מדויק
<Rodensky> טו-אוב!
<Hero> אגב מישהו ניסה את flash 10.2 beta ?
<Yaron-Heb> חחח תודה
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: במילה אחת — חצבת: http://www.statmt.org/moses/?n=FactoredTraining.HomePage
<Yaron-Heb> !g נרדמת על האף?
<Hoborg> "פורום הפרעות שינה - קושי להרדם בלילות..." - http://www.doctors.co.il/forum-4156/message-1452 | "נשימה בריאה - התעטשויות" - http://www.nbr.co.il/viewStaticPage.aspx%3FpageID%3D43
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - אצלנו אומרי
<Hero> ם
<Hero> "מה אתה פג?"
<Yaron-Heb> !g הפג אתה ברוטוס?
<Hoborg> "מעשה העז - הגרסה הפלסטינאית - TheMarker Cafe" - http://cafe.themarker.com/post/1724654/ | "צפו בי! / מיא עשת בטלוויזיה - TheMarker Cafe" - http://cafe.themarker.com/post/1457953/
<Yaron-Heb> !g משגל עיזים
<Hoborg> "פורום תזונה קלינית - חלב עיזים או פרה?" - http://www.doctors.co.il/forum-1040/message-161032 | "גלילות סלמון עם גבינת עיזים" - http://www.doctors.co.il/re-1482/
<Yaron-Heb> !g נו שוין! תחזור לישוין!
<Rodensky> בא לי סלט ירוק
<Yaron-Heb> !g סלט ירוק
<Rodensky> לא עשיתי קניות כי מחר הטיסה! :D
<Hoborg> "סלט ירוק" - http://www.mevashlim.com/Tag/6511010.asp | "סלט ירוק עם רוטב מעולה - הבלוג של ניקי ב - תפוז בלוגים" - http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/viewEntry.asp%3FEntryid%3D1592521
<Yaron-Heb> את חוזרת?
<Rodensky> כן לחודש
<Yaron-Heb> אוי ואבוי!
<Rodensky> הייתי מקללת עכשיו מאושר, אבל אסור, דור ישים עלי באן
<Yaron-Heb> איך לא הכנת אותי לדבר כזה?
<Rodensky> רציתי להפתיע אותך
<Rodensky> אבל נשברתי
<Yaron-Heb> את פסיכית לגמרי, מע״צ בחיים לא יספיקו להרחיב את הכבישים עד שתגיעי...
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-08
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הו הו הו
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: נראה לי שמזה היא בורחת
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> ירון תמיד ידעתי שאתה האחד בשבילי
<Yaron-Heb> אווירת הכריסמס בכרמיאל מעולם לא הייתה שמחה יותר, אני אישית ממליץ לחובבי היהדות להתרחק
<Rodensky> אנחנו ממש נשמות תאומות
<Ddorda> ‏זזתי
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי, אבל זה אומר שאני גם נשמה תאומה של החבר שלך אז זה קצת פחות מחמיא לי
<Yaron-Heb> לילה טוב בחורצ׳יק
<Hero> Ddorda - נדבר איתך כבר יש לנו דיבור צפוף
<Hero> לילה דבש אני נראלי שאני גם אחתוך
<Hero> אחרי קריאה מאוד מהנה על 'אחזור מידע'
<Yaron-Heb> כריית מידע?
<Hero> לא
<Yaron-Heb> data mining?
<Hero> כריית מידע זה משהו אחר
<Hero> אחזור מידע
<Yaron-Heb> מה זה אחזור אם כך?
<Yaron-Heb> data fetching?
<Hero> זה נגיד אז זה ככה ~ מנוע חיפוש שעובד על סטטיסטיקה
<Yaron-Heb> wolfram
<Hero> לא אתה רוצה את השם של בנאגלית?
<Yaron-Heb> בנגאלית לא תעזור לי, קצת קשה לי עם שפות הודו
<Rodensky> ירון
<Yaron-Heb> כן כפרה
<Rodensky> נשמה שלי
<Hero> חחחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> עיניים!
<Rodensky> למה פחות מחמיא לך שאתה נשמה תאומה של חבר שליף
<Yaron-Heb> עפעפיים!
<Rodensky> ?
<Rodensky> כפרה עליכם
<Yaron-Heb> זה עניין אנטי גיי כזה שגברים מפתחים כחלק מהאגו שלהם בגיל הנעורים
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - Information Retrieval
<Yaron-Heb> נראה לי שזאת השיטה של Wolfram
<nicoco> Rodensky - יש לי חדשות בשבילך:
<nicoco> מסתבר שאת לא אישה!
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZji5Li_X18
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - תירס סקסואל - את לא אישה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - אם תסביר אוכל לענות לך
<Rodensky> אל תדליק אותי
<Yaron-Heb> חכה שנייה
<nicoco> תראי את הוידאו
<nicoco> הוא קורע
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: לא ככה! את אמורה להגיד: א׳ת׳דליק׳תי
<Hero> nicoco - אתה רוצה סרטון מפיל?
<Yaron-Heb> הווידאו אתה מתכוון
<Yaron-Heb> אני רוצה סרטון על פיל
<Rodensky> ירון בניגוד אליך אני לא ערסית הבנת אותי
<Hero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81szj1vpEu8
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - KANGAROO (REMI GAILLARD)
<Yaron-Heb> למה עיניים? למה לא ערסית?
<Hero> זה מפיל
<nicoco> Hero - מוכר וחרוש
<Hero> nicoco - כן קצת חרוש אבל יש לו אחלה סרטונים
<Rodensky> כי אני לא ערסית כמוך בניגוד אליך אני כותבת ככה שיבינו אותי מסודר כזה אתה מבין כאילו
<Hero> גם במה שהוא עשה בכדורגל
<Yaron-Heb> אהההה אז את פקצה...
<Yaron-Heb> למה לא אמרת קודם?
<Yaron-Heb> תגידי, באיזה יישוב גר החבר שלך?
<Yaron-Heb> יותר נכון איפה בצפון
<Rodensky> בטייבה
<nicoco> את כאילו כזה לא ערסית כזאת כאילו
<Rodensky> רגע, טייבה זה בצפון?
<Rodensky> שניה אני אבדוק בויקיפדיה :-)
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח לא בדיוק, תנסי מקום אחר
<Hero> nicoco - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtE87Vaz7Ro
<Yaron-Heb> !g טייבה מפה
<Hoborg> "טייבה - mapa.co.il" - http://www.mapa.co.il/mapalocal/mapalocal_userprefs_setcity_exec.asp%3Fcitycode%3D2730 | "אנציקלופדיה טייבה - א-טייבה (בשרון)" - http://www.mapa.co.il/%25D7%259E%25D7%25A7%25D7%2595%25D7%259E%25D7%2595%25D7%25AA/%25D7%2590%25D7%25A0%25D7%25A6%25D7%2599%25D7%25A7%25D7%259C%25D7%2595%25D7%25A4%25D7%2593%25D7%2599%25D7%2594%2B%25D7%2590-%25D7%2598%25D7%2599%25D7%2599%25D7%2591%25D7%2594%2B(%25D7%2591%
<Rodensky> מה בצפון? גדרה? חדרה? עפולה?
<nicoco> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%98%D7%99%D7%99%D7%91%D7%94
<Yaron-Heb> רעננה
<Rodensky> רעננה זה צפונית אלינו
<Yaron-Heb> אשקלון
<Rodensky> אבל זה עדין קרוב מידי
<nicoco> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%98%D7%99%D7%99%D7%91%D7%94 - יותר טוב
<Yaron-Heb> ירוחם
<Hero> nicoco - תראה את מה ששלחתי
<Yaron-Heb> נו, מאיפה הוא בצפון?
<Rodensky> לבנון
<nicoco> Hero - ?
<Yaron-Heb> הייתי מארגן את האקסית שלי להיפגש אתכם לאורגיה אבל יש מצב היא תעשה לי סרטים
<Hero> nicoco - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtE87Vaz7Ro
<nicoco> מה זה אמור להיות?
<Hero> תראה
<nicoco> כי זה לא...
<Rodensky> אל תתן לו רעיונות
<Rodensky> אחרת הוא יעשה לי סרטים
<nicoco> אני כבר עושה סרטים, אבל לא כאלה
<Yaron-Heb> הוא לא מוכן לצרף עוד גבר?
<Hero> nicoco - איזה סרטים?
<Rodensky> ניקוקו אתה גם לא חבר שלי
<Yaron-Heb> אני מוכן בתנאי שתהיה עוד אישה
<Rodensky> אם נצרף עוד גבר ועוד אישה זה כבר הופך לקהל של ממש
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר לפתוח איצטדיון
<Yaron-Heb> ולהביא שופט וכדורגלנים וזהו
<Rodensky> אצטדיון זה רק אם נביא את הקולגות שלו מהעבודה ואת החברים שלך מהערב בירה וכדורגל
<Yaron-Heb> ולזרוק גרעינים אחד על השני
<Rodensky> בעיקר כי הקולגות שלו מהעבודה הם מעל 1000 איש
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - חבל אני מושהה אגב בעיות כרטיסים
<Yaron-Heb> ידעתי שהוא עוסק בזנות!
<Hero> :P
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - איזה עוסק ואיזה נעליים
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: אל תדאג אחינו, אתה מכיר את השומר מהצבא יכניס אותך ליציע
<Hero> חח
<Hero> יצא לי ללכת למשחקי כדורגל
<Rodensky> הוא לא עוסק בזנות
<Rodensky> אל תעליב
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - אני עוסק במשהו דומה אני מבלבל שכל ];
<Yaron-Heb> רגע רגע אני מדבר עליו מאחורי הגב והוא נמצא פה?
<Rodensky> הוא תמיד נמצא פה ברוחו
<Rodensky> ומחר אני אספר לו
<Hero> איבדתי אותכם
<Yaron-Heb> אז זה לא Hero
<Hero> כנראה בגלל שהשעה היא כזאת
<Yaron-Heb> אתכם
<Hero> same shit same mad same blood
<Yaron-Heb> אתה אחיו התאום?
<Hero> אין לי אח תאום
<Hero> סורי מאן
<Rodensky> הוא לא זונה
<Rodensky> הוא נער ליווי
<Yaron-Heb> נצוות לך את החבר של Rodensky
<Rodensky> יש לו כבוד עצמי
<Hero> Rodensky - תאכלס זה נכון
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי!
<Hero> אבל במובן החיובי
<Hero> אני מלווה אנשים מלא :P
<Yaron-Heb> מלווה טיולים נחשב לנער ליווי?
<Yaron-Heb> מלווה עם נשק אני מתכוון
<Yaron-Heb> אם נדייק: מלווה עם כלי זין
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - ואני מלווה מלכה
<Yaron-Heb> בכמה אתה מלווה לי אותה לשעה?
<Hero> זה בעייה זה הולך רק במוצאי שבת [;
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: את פנויה במוצאי שבת?
<Rodensky> יאפ
<Yaron-Heb> אז את שלי
<Rodensky> רוצה לקחת אותי לדייט?
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר גם דייט אבל אם כבר שילמתי מראש על ללוות אותך מ־Hero הייתי מצפה למשהו יותר זריז
<Rodensky> יותר זריז מדייט?
<Yaron-Heb> אלא אם כן זה לא כלול בשעה של השכירות
<Rodensky> מה יותר זריז מדייט?
<Rodensky> זה דייט של רוסיות
<Rodensky> לא דייט-דייט
<Yaron-Heb> אההההה
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי
<Rodensky> זה יותר זריז מהבנות בפריז
<Yaron-Heb> לדייט של רוסיות אני כבר בא לבוש עם הקונדום מהבית
<Yaron-Heb> ולא תמיד לובש בגדים
<Rodensky> סבבה, אני באה עם סחוג וספטולה
<Hero> חחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> נזכרתי איך אומרים את זה בעברית
<Rodensky> מרית
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח התכוונת למרית? חשבתי שהתכוונת לחומר המחטא — ספטול!
<Yaron-Heb> אחרי זחוק תימני אסלי מוטב להשתמש בספטול
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - שאלה לי אלייך
<Yaron-Heb> דבר אלי
<Hero> מה זה אומר לעמוד בר'?
<Yaron-Heb> לעמוד ברק?
<Hero> לא
<Yaron-Heb> אז מה?
<Hero> איזה אחד רשם לי
<Hero> אתם יודעים לעמוד ב-ר' כמו שצריך
<Yaron-Heb> אההההה ספרי לו עיניים
<Rodensky> לעמוד ב-ר' זה בצורת ר'
<Rodensky> כמו להסתדר ב-ח'
<Rodensky> לא?
<Yaron-Heb> טוב מאוד כפרעליך!
<Hero> זה גם מה שאני חושב
<Hero> אבל מה ההקטע כאן?
<Hero> מה זה בא לסמל?
<Rodensky> יעני
<Rodensky> שאתם ממושמעים
<Rodensky> אנשים שיודעים לעמוד בח' הם אנשים ממושמעים
<Rodensky> ב-ח', ב-ר', לא חשוב
<Yaron-Heb> אם חלק מהחיילים עומדים מול השמש והם אשכנזים אז מורידים את הצד שמסנוור
<Yaron-Heb> מסונוור יותר נכון
<Hero> הבנתי
<Yaron-Heb> בכלל הצבא נועד לאשכנזים, את המזרחיים מגייסים כאפליה מתקנת
<Rodensky> נראה לך?
<Rodensky> צבא זה למזרחים. אשכנזים צריכים פטור משמש
<Rodensky> ומי כמוני יודעת
<Rodensky> אני יותר לבנה ממכסה של צנצנת נוטלה
<Yaron-Heb> שני נמשים ואת כבר הולכת להתבכבך לשק״מיסט
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת נמשים
<Hero> אני חושב שצריך גם וגם
<Rodensky> חבר שלי לבן כמו סדין
<Yaron-Heb> לדעתי צריך לגייס בעיקר דרוזים ובדואים, לחסל את כל הערבים במזרח התיכון ואז לגייס את השאר כדי שיעשו שמירות
<Rodensky> ג'ינג'י עם נמשים
<Hero> אוי ואבוי השיחה גולשת לדברים שאני לא חושב שאני מעדיף להכנס אליהם
<Hero> חברה שלי אתיופית !
<Hero> סתם [;
<asw3> אתיופית לבקנית
<asw3> ?
<Yaron-Heb> אתיופית זה נחמד לאללה
<Hero> asw3 -לא
<Rodensky> אתיופית, לבנה, מה זה משנה
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - תאכלס הם עם די מיוחד והם די מגובשים
<asw3> אתיופיות אבל בדרך כלל האלה שיצאו מהקהילה זה פקצות כאלה
<Hero> אפילו אם אחד לא מכיר את השני
<Rodensky> כל חור בלילה שחור
<Hero> בבוקר הם יגידו זה לזה בוקר טוב
<Yaron-Heb> שלהן וקוד
<Yaron-Heb> ורוד
<asw3> של כולן ורוד מבפנים
<Yaron-Heb> זה יותר בולט כשהשאר כהה
<Yaron-Heb> כשמסביב כהה יותר נכון
<asw3> זה כמו עם השיניים?
<Hero> טוב נראלי שבאמת שכדאי לי לפרוש בסי
<Yaron-Heb> אתה מדבר על הסרט המעפן הזה?
<Hero> בשיא*
<Yaron-Heb> תפרוש ב־c
<Yaron-Heb> תעשה free()
<Hero> זה היה מכוון
<Hero> כן
<Hero> ואז נחזיר 0
<Hero> ונקווה שהכל חזר בשלום
<Yaron-Heb> רק לא return 0!
<Rodensky> ירון אל תהיה מגעיל
<Yaron-Heb> למה חומץ.
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Yaron-Heb> אמרתי משהו לא בסדר?
<Rodensky> הקיום שלך מפריע לי
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר לסדר משהו
<Yaron-Heb> מאיפה הוא בצפון?
<Rodensky> נראה לך שאני אגלה לך? אתה תפרוץ לו הבייתה
<Hero> יאללה אנשים אני עף לישון מחר יום עמוס ומלא בלאגנים שאני צריך לסדר אולי יצא לי לחזור אבל זה לא בטוח בכלל
<Yaron-Heb> בשביל לגנוב לו את הטלויזיה רבע אינץ׳ שחור לבן?
<Yaron-Heb> אחלה לילה
<Hero> תהנו לכם
<Rodensky> למה אתה מלכלך ככה?
<Rodensky> אין לו טלויזיה בכלל
<Yaron-Heb> סליחה... לא התכוונתי...
<Hero> לא צריך טלויזיה כשיש מחשב
<Yaron-Heb> לא צריך מחשב כשיש מברשת של שירותים
<Yaron-Heb> מוטב משומשת
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - איכס
<Yaron-Heb> בתאבון!
<Hero> אני לא רוצה לדעת מה אתה עושה עם זה
<Yaron-Heb> לא אני...
<Yaron-Heb> זה מיועד לך!
<Yaron-Heb> אנחנו פה באווירה קיבוצית
<Hero> זה לא אומר שאני צריך לעשות את זה
<Yaron-Heb> בתאבון בכל אופן
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: איפה הוא גר?
<Hero> יאללה דיברתי יותר מדי שטויות ליום אחד
<asw3> איכס לאכול משחת שיניים
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - בארץ
<asw3> מזה הדבר הזה
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא יודע עד כמה אני גמיש מבחינת התעבורה
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - תשתמש בבפינגים תגיע מהר
<Rodensky> ירון ממה שאני ראיתי אתה מספיק גמיש
<Rodensky> במיוחד עם השרביט של השירותים
<Hero> חחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> לעומתך אני נחשב גופה...
<Yaron-Heb> איך דחפת את לעצמך את הראש לתוך התחת... זה מדהים
<Hero> מה זה נראלך שאנשים כאן הם כמו בת יענה?
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: הבחור דורש הסברים
<Hero> :/
<asw3> אולי חסרי חוליות?
<Rodensky> ירון, לדחוף את הראש שלי לתחת זה מילא, אבל אתה דחפת את הראש שלך לתחת של עצמך
<Rodensky> זה הרבה יותר גמיש ממני
<Hero> אוקיי
<Yaron-Heb> אמרתי לעצמך... באזינגה!
<Hero> זה כבר רמה שאני לא יכול להרשות לעצמי
<Hero> Cya all
<Rodensky> אה לא ראיתי
<Rodensky> לא נורא
<Yaron-Heb> כפרעליך!
<Rodensky> אתה תסלח לי
<Rodensky> אני פשוט עדין תקועה על השרביט
<Rodensky> :P
<Yaron-Heb> מצטער אבל אני לא סולח
<Yaron-Heb> שמעתי שאת יכולה להכניס יותר עמוק
<Rodensky> זה תלוי בגודל החלל
<Yaron-Heb> שאת בדרך כלל עושה טיפולי שיניים אצל גניקולוג
<Rodensky> גם אצל הפרוקטולוג
<Rodensky> תלוי אם זו התקופה הזו בשנה
<Yaron-Heb> אוי געוואלד!
<asw3> מה מעשיך אצל הפרקטולוג
<Yaron-Heb> מפוצצת את הטחורים
<Rodensky> אנחנו בעיקר מדברים על ירון
<Yaron-Heb> מחזה מלבב
<asw3> אה הוא קובע לעצמו תורים
<asw3> ?
<Yaron-Heb> לא נעים אבל במסגרת ההסמכה שלי אני גם פרוקטולוג וגם גניקולוג, והיא פציינטית שלי
<asw3> Yaron-Heb, אתה מתלונן על כאבים בחלחולת?
<Rodensky> אני מתלוננת עליהם
<Yaron-Heb> נו... ואיך הולך לך עם זה?
<Rodensky> מצוין
<Rodensky> אני כל הזמן מתלוננת
<asw3> שיטת המצליח?
<Rodensky> בטח
<Rodensky> והשיטה עובדת
<Yaron-Heb> תזכירי לי שוב, את פולנייה?
<Rodensky> נייט
<Rodensky> אבל אני מאוד משתדלת
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא קצת חריגת סמכות?
<Rodensky> סמכות של מי?
<Yaron-Heb> אני אדווח לממונים עליך
<Yaron-Heb> חריגה מסמכותך לא להתנהג כפולנייה
<Rodensky> בטח שזה בסמכותי
<Yaron-Heb> להתנהג כפולנייה?
<Rodensky> אני לא מתנהגת כפולנייה
<Rodensky> אני רק משתדלת
<Yaron-Heb> אז מה?
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא יכול להיות כל-כך מוצלח
<Yaron-Heb> אההההה הבנתי אותך
<Yaron-Heb> אוי רומק...
<Yaron-Heb> עברתי את המבחן?
<Rodensky> בטח
<Yaron-Heb> חבל כי הכנתי עוד קטע
<Rodensky> אז אנחנו נפגשים במוצ"ש?
<Yaron-Heb> אוי יאנק...
<Yaron-Heb> אני מאמין שכן, איפה נפגשים?
<Rodensky> בדאנג'ן כמובן
<Yaron-Heb> נו בחיאת... נגמר לי הפניסטיל, בואי למקום אחר
<Rodensky> אז נשתמש הפעם רק בואזלין
<Yaron-Heb> לא זה בסדר, לי לא אכפת שיכאב לך הרקטום...
<Yaron-Heb> אבל תעשי חוקן
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא אוהב את הריח
<Rodensky> מי בכלל מדבר על הרקטום שלי
<Yaron-Heb> בנוהל...
<Rodensky> בנוהל צריך להיות פניסטיל
<asw3> *חריגה מהנהלי*
<Yaron-Heb> אנחנו עושים שווה בשווה בתרופות, אני פניסטיל את וזלין, שכחת את הנוהל?
<asw3> *חריגה מהנהלים*
<Rodensky> ירון, אל תרגיז אותי
<Yaron-Heb> את צריכה נורופן?
<Rodensky> כן, כי זה מה שאני אגיש לך אחרי שתקבל פטיש בראש
<Rodensky> אם תרגיז אותי
<Yaron-Heb> אז איפה נפגשים בשבת?
<nicoco> Rodensky - אני אשסה בך את אלי ישי
<Rodensky> במוצ"ש
<Rodensky> לא בשבת עצמה
<Yaron-Heb> האיש והכיסא
<nicoco> אההה!
<Rodensky> אני לא רוצה לחלל שבת
<Rodensky> תרתי משמע
<nicoco> א-ש"ס-ה
<nicoco> ;P
<Yaron-Heb> בואי תחללי לי בשבת
<Yaron-Heb> מבטיח לך שאלוהים לא יכעס
<Rodensky> בטח שהוא יכעס
<Yaron-Heb> יש לי דיבור צפוף אתו, לא יכעס
<Rodensky> אל תשקר
<Yaron-Heb> אל תנאף
<Rodensky> אתה לא מכיר אותו בכלל
<Rodensky> אני לא נואפת, אנחנו לא נשואים
<Yaron-Heb> לא משחקים בעשרת הדברות?
<Rodensky> בטח משחקים, אבל תעשה את זה לפי הכללים
<Rodensky> מר "בנוהל..."
<Yaron-Heb> אההה או קיי
<Yaron-Heb> רגע, מה אמרת על מוצ״ש, יש לי HDnD
<Rodensky> מה יש לך?
<Rodensky> מה זה מחלה?
<Yaron-Heb> זה מבוכים ודרקונים ב־HD
<Rodensky> אתה משתף יותר מידי
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי...
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> איזו התעלמות מוחלטת מהמציאה הגאונית שלי
<Rodensky> מילא פרוקטולוגיה ודיבורים על טחורים וכאלה
<Yaron-Heb> האמת שמחר יש פסטיבל "משחקי תפקידים" בכרמיאל
<nicoco> אני אשסה בשניכם את אלי ישי!
<Yaron-Heb> הקטע המלחיץ הוא שזה לילדים עד גיל 13...
<Yaron-Heb> האיש והכיסא
<Rodensky> אבל מבוכים ודרקונים?
<Yaron-Heb> באוסול... מתנצל, לא יקרה שוב
<nicoco> אש"סה ;-0
<Yaron-Heb> nicoco: אלי ישי — האיש והכיסא
<Yaron-Heb> טוב שוער!
<Yaron-Heb> ועוד בתלת ממד!
<Yaron-Heb> אין גבול לפריצות
<Yaron-Heb> מילא שבנות הולכות ערומות רחמנא לצלן אבל מבוכים ודרקונים!?!? לא יקום ולא יהיה
<asw3> מה הקטע שבנות הולכות כמעט בלי בגדים?
<Rodensky> חם בישראל
<asw3> שיוציאו נהלים שלא צריך במצב כזה בגדים
<Rodensky> מה רצית? שהן יתלבשו?
<asw3> לא חבל על הכסף?
<asw3> וחוץ מזה זה מסרטן ללכת בלי בגדים
<asw3> צריך להראות להם דוגמא מהבדוים
<Yaron-Heb> הכי מחרמנות אותי בנות שהולכות עם חרמונית
<asw3> אין כמו לבוש צנוע
<Rodensky> אני הולכת בחרמונית
<Rodensky> כל הזמן
<Yaron-Heb> באמצע אוגוסט
<asw3> מתי יבינו את זה הסתומות?
<asw3> שהולכות עם "בגדים"
<Rodensky> אה, באוגוסט לא. באוגוסט אני הולכת עם חליפת אסטרונאוט
<Yaron-Heb> באוסול? יש לך פתח מלמטה בשביל הסקס או שאת מפשילה אותה?
<Yaron-Heb> נכון, עכשיו זה פתאום חוזר לי...
<asw3> צריך להפסיק עם הפריצות הזאתי
<asw3> זה נעשה מגעיל
<asw3> שכאלה שמנות הולכות ערומות
<asw3> חטא התפוז
<Yaron-Heb> באוסול, לדעתי נצבע לך את הקסדה של חליפת האסטרונאוט בשחור, ככה נימנע מהפריצות המלוכלכת
<Yaron-Heb> מילא שמנות אבל כונפות עם גוף יפה, זה ממש זוועה
<Yaron-Heb> בייחוד בתקופה שבה אני לא סוחב אתי שקיות נייר לפיצוחים
<asw3> בשביל מה לשים חתיכת נייר להסתיר את הפיטמה
<asw3> מה ההגיון
<asw3> כנראה שאין הגיון
<asw3> ועוד לשלם על זה מחיר מופקע?
<asw3> כי זה "מותג"
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא נייר זה שטרות, יושב כל היום במועדוני חשפנות ובא להתלונן
<Rodensky> asw3, יש לך יותר מידי תלונות
<asw3> Rodensky, אני לא מעוניין לראות כאלה זוועות
<Yaron-Heb> הספריי השחור עלי, המשקפיים עליך, נארגן לך מגן מפני התועבה הזאת
<asw3> אממ איך תוכל לעזור לי עם הספרי השחור?
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: תפשילי שרוולים ושימי ערדליים, יוצאים לייבש את הביצות
<asw3> פשוט לרסס על צד ג?
<Rodensky> ערדליים?
<Rodensky> WTF?
<Yaron-Heb> זאת אופציה פחות צנועה אבל אפשרי
<Rodensky> כמה ענתיקה אתה יכול להיות
<Rodensky> רק אנגלים וזקנים יודעים מה זה ערדליים
<Yaron-Heb> ערדליים is in the house מעדר פאקר!
<asw3> פעם אחת איזה רוכב אופניים אמר לי שהוא קנה ערדליים ב- 600 ש"ח
<asw3> אמרתי לו מה?
<asw3> הוא ניסה להסביר לי
<asw3> עשה לי כזה זה זה..
<asw3> באמת לא הבנתי מה הבחור קנה
<Yaron-Heb> אנגלים הם באופן יחסי די זקנים אז זה מסתדר איכשהו
<Yaron-Heb> במילה אחת: אכזבה!
<Rodensky> ירון אתה בקטע של אנגלים זקנים?
<Rodensky> אני לגמרי במקרה יודעת לחקות אותם
<Yaron-Heb> איזו שאלה... עוד כשהייתי בשורות הפלמ״ח
<asw3> אה מפטיש של רקטומים מהביילים הגנו לפטיש של זקנים
<asw3> ?
<Yaron-Heb> יאללה תדפקי פה חיקוי
<Rodensky> ערגליים
<Rodensky> <במבטא בריטי כבד>
<Rodensky> *ערדליים
<Rodensky> בלאט
<Yaron-Heb> יואו! נסחפת!
<Rodensky> בלאט בלי בלאט
<Rodensky> זה בריטי
<asw3> רוסי או אנגלי?
<Yaron-Heb> הבלאט זה חלק מהחיקוי לא?
<Rodensky> אנגלי, אנגלי
<Rodensky> זה לא חלק
<Yaron-Heb> Blat Margaret!
<asw3> דגש על ל?
<asw3> lime
<asw3> כמו LLLLLIME
<Yaron-Heb> תדעי לך שהרוסים הטעו אותנו ובגדול
<Yaron-Heb> הטעו כרעם ביום סגריר!
<Yaron-Heb> ברוסית אין שם אות שהיא מקבילה ל־ט׳ בעברית, ברוסית יש שם ד׳
<Rodensky> רוסים הם יאמי
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי
<Rodensky> רוסים הם חתיכים
<Yaron-Heb> נישנשת רוסי פעם?
<Rodensky> ודאי
<Yaron-Heb> ואיך היה?
<Rodensky> חוץ מחבר אחד, כולם היו אשכנזים מתים
<Yaron-Heb> כל הרוסים או כל החברים?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: את סתם אומרת את זה בגלל שהם בלונדינים עם עיניים כחולות
<asw3> שום בין הערדליים?
<Rodensky> לא בלונדינים
<Yaron-Heb> הם היו שחורדינים עם שיער כחול
<Ddorda> ‏בלונדינים, שטנים וכו'
<Rodensky> ירון, לשאלתך - גם וגם
<Rodensky> רוסים עם שיער שחור
<Rodensky> יהודים, עם אף גדול
<Yaron-Heb> ובמיטה הם השאירו את הערדליים או הורידו אותם?
<asw3> תלוי במיקום לא?
<Rodensky> אני הורדתי להם את הערדליים כדי לוודא
<Yaron-Heb> ברפת אני מניח שהשאירו
<Yaron-Heb> שאי להם פטריות?
<Rodensky> איזה רפת בראש שלך?
<Rodensky> כל הערב אתה מעליב
<Rodensky> אתה ממש לא נחמד אלי היום
<Yaron-Heb> הכול ברוח טובה... את התחלת אתי עם המקל של השירותים
<Rodensky> אתה זה שהתחיל עם השרביט
<Rodensky> לא אני
<Rodensky> תסתכל בלוג
<asw3> בוא נעשה stop loss
<Yaron-Heb> נכון אבל לא דרשתי להחדיר לך אותו לעניינים...
<Yaron-Heb> לעומתך...
<Rodensky> אני לא דרשתי להחדיר לך שום דבר לעיניים
<Rodensky> חוץ מהפעם ההיא... עם הדבר הזה..
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח להביא לך את הכפפות? נעשה כמו ב־road trip
<Yaron-Heb> make it 3!
<nicoco> יאללה
<nicoco> אני פורש
<nicoco> לילט
<Rodensky> לילה טוב ניקוקו
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי את צריכה להיות מיומנת פלוס בשביל להצליח לעשות דבר כזה
<Rodensky> ירון תראה נשארנו לבד
<Yaron-Heb> אחלה לילה nicoco
<Yaron-Heb> סקס פרוע על הדלפק?
<asw3> Rodensky,  http://www.themarker.com/tmc/article.jhtml?ElementId=hb20101202_653311233
<Rodensky> לא נוח על הדלפק
<Yaron-Heb> אז בואי למיטת המים
<Yaron-Heb> מקווה שאין לך בעיות גב
<Rodensky> אין לי, אבל אני מכירה אותך על מיטת מים, בקרוב יהיו לי
<Yaron-Heb> asw3 נשאר להחזיק לנו את הנר
<Yaron-Heb> הופה! איזה שדה! תודה על המחמאות פה, אני מסמיק...
<asw3> את הברנר?
<Yaron-Heb> אין לי בעיה לאכול את הקרם ברולה בלי שכבת קרמל מלמעלה... אפשר גם לוותר
<asw3> רגע זה נרות פרפין
<asw3> ?
<Yaron-Heb> אני מעדיף זיקוקי דינור
<asw3> ללא אש?
<Yaron-Heb> המצית עלי
<Yaron-Heb> בעצם רודנסקי מעשנת אז על רודנסקי
<Rodensky> אני לא מעשנת!!!
<Rodensky> זה לא אשמתי שאני לוהטת :-")
<asw3> היא לא ערסית למה שהיא תעשן
<asw3> ירון ישרף לך הזיקוק
<asw3> חבל עליו
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי... ואני עוד צריך אותו ליום העצמאות
<asw3> אתה כבר לא עצמאי?
<Yaron-Heb> לא טוב לעשות סקס עם בחורה לוהטת... הזיקוק מקבל כוויות דרגה 3
<asw3> תצטרך אלוורה
<Yaron-Heb> האלוורה עליך
<Yaron-Heb> הזיקוקים עליך
<asw3> אני מוכן להביא את השיח
<Yaron-Heb> נדליק מרודנסקי
<asw3> אלוורה טבעית זה בסדר?
<Yaron-Heb> לפי הדיווחים שאני מקבל לרודנסקי יש גם שיח
<Rodensky> מה פתאום
<Yaron-Heb> ברור! רק טבעית, תביא עוד כמה עשבים מהגינה
<Rodensky> יש לי אשוח
<Yaron-Heb> אללי... גילוח ברזילאי?
<asw3> אממ מרווה ולימונית יהיה טוב לטעם?
<asw3> עשבי תיבול
<Yaron-Heb> חשבתי על צמחים יותר אקזוטיים אבל נסתפק באלה, איך אתה בהכנת תה?
<asw3> הרי אתה רוצה טעמים קולינרים?
<Yaron-Heb> אני מעדיף שהטעמים יהיו קולינריים אחרת אני בצרות צרורות
<asw3> אממ רוצה ארומה מחוזקת?
<asw3> אפשר להביא את הגרניום
<asw3> רק יש בעיה אחת
<asw3> הוא לפעמים עושה גירוי
<Yaron-Heb> נו באמת... מחוזקת זה תוספת ערק
<Yaron-Heb> גיוריניום
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: את רושמת את רשימת המצרכים למוצ״ש?
<Rodensky> איזה מצרכים?
<Yaron-Heb> גרניום, מרווה ריחנית, מרוה משולשת, אצבע משולשת, אצבע הגליל, הגליל והגולן, אייל גולן...
<asw3> מה אייל גולן קשור פה?
<asw3> הוא חוליה חסרה פה
<Yaron-Heb> הוא יערבב את הגרניום עם האצבע המשולשת שלו
<asw3> אה אוקי הוא יהיה הניגר
<Yaron-Heb> ואם יופיע גירוי ניתן לו בפניסטיל שהכינה רודנסקי מבעוד מעוד לצד הווזלין
<asw3> זה מקובל
<Yaron-Heb> תרשמי: דבש ניגר
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: מה עוד להביא?
<nicoco> דבש ניגר זה דבש שחור?
<asw3> הוא ניגר מהשיש
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחח ניקוקו השפרצתי קלמנטינה מהאף
<Yaron-Heb> הדודאים יחלקו עליך...
<nicoco> :P
<Yaron-Heb> תנקי את המקלדת... בגלל זה את לא עונה! את לועסת!
<nicoco> טוב עכשיו באמת לילט
<Rodensky> בטח לועסת
<Yaron-Heb> רק בריאות
<Rodensky> אני מתאמנת למוצ"ש
<Yaron-Heb> בואי תסברי את אוזני
<asw3> קל-מאן-טינה
<Yaron-Heb> אנחנו הולכים ללעוס?
<Rodensky> עוד לא התחלת להתאמן??
 * Yaron-Heb שולף את ההליכון ומתחיל לרוץ במרץ
<Rodensky> עזוב אותך מההליכון המזוין
<asw3> איך אפשר לרוץ עם הליכון?
 * Yaron-Heb עוזב אותו מההליכון המזוין
<asw3> מזה הבית זקנים הזה
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: תני לי תכנית אימונים
<Yaron-Heb> כמה תבניות ביצים ביום
<Yaron-Heb> לפי ההכנות אני עוד אחשוב שמדובר באירוע למטיבי לסת
<asw3> אימון לשריר הלסת
<asw3> ?
<Yaron-Heb> את צריכה גם לאמן את תחתית האגן
<Rodensky> אל תדאג לשרירי האגן שלי
<Rodensky> גם לי יש שרביט אסלות בבית
<Yaron-Heb> עם זה את מתאמנת?
<Yaron-Heb> בשביל לעשות הכנות לסקס אתי את צריכה עמוד תאורה בבית
<Rodensky> סקס?
<Rodensky> WTF??
<Yaron-Heb> נו, לחיזוק שרירי האגן
<Yaron-Heb> איך זה נקרא, רצפת האגן או תחתית האגן?
<Rodensky> אין לי מושג איך זה נקרא בעברית
<Yaron-Heb> ובאנגלית?
<Yaron-Heb> ‏/לטינית
<asw3> רצפת אגן
<Yaron-Heb> אינדיד?
<Yaron-Heb> כבר עשית בחורה אחרי הריון?
<asw3> יש הבדל ?
<Rodensky> את מי אתה שואל?
<Yaron-Heb> את שניכם
<Yaron-Heb> כמובן שיש הבדל
<asw3> מהותי?
<Yaron-Heb> די מהותי
<Yaron-Heb> אם היא לא עושה חיזוק רצפת האגן הזין שלך מרחף לה בפנים
<asw3> אם היא לא תחזק את האגן יברח לה השתן
<Yaron-Heb> פחות קריטי...
<Rodensky> ירון אל תפחיד אותי
<Yaron-Heb> מה? מה מפחיד בזה.
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Rodensky> הריחוף הזה
<Yaron-Heb> מקסימום תעשי קיסרי
<Rodensky> אני לא רחוקה ממנו
<Rodensky> לא טוב קיסרי
<Yaron-Heb> מה כבר דחפו לך לשם שהעניינים שלך כל כך מורבחים?
<Yaron-Heb> מורחבים
<Rodensky> עדין לא
<Yaron-Heb> אהההה את עומדת ללדת?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> בעוד 3.5 שנים.
<Yaron-Heb> אוטוטו
<Yaron-Heb> נו... אז תעשי חיזוק לרצפת האגן ותמשיכי לחגוג
<Rodensky> זה לא תמיד חוזר
<Rodensky> זה גם לוקח זמן
<Yaron-Heb> ועל הדרך תעשי לבחור הרחבה באמצעות כדורים
<Rodensky> ואני די עצלנית
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לרומניות ההריון לוקח 3 וחצי שנים?
<Ddorda> ‏רחמים...
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> או שתקני לו קונדומים ממש עבים כמו צמיד של טרקטור
<Yaron-Heb> צמיג
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: או לעשות לחבוב חביקה
<Yaron-Heb> על ידי מתאבק סומו
<Ddorda> ‏זה ייצור צינורות השקייה סגולים כאלה
<Ddorda> ‏כמו של כביש 6
<Yaron-Heb> אם מתאבק סומו יחבוק לחבר שלך את העניינים את יכולה להיות רגועה
<Ddorda> ‏או מוטרדת
<Ddorda> ‏אני אישית הייתי מוטרד
<Yaron-Heb> לא צריך להיות כל כך מוטרדת מכמה שקלים טיפ
<Rodensky> ירון אתה מתאבק סומו?
<Ddorda> ‏הבעיה היא לא הטיפ, אלא מה יש לסומו לחפש בעניינים?
<Yaron-Heb> חסר לי איזה 100 קילו
<Rodensky> אתה נראה שמן מידי בשביל להיות מתאבק סומו
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: הבעיה היא לא המשקל אלא הסטטוס של העיניים
<Yaron-Heb> את עדיין מחזיקה אלבומים שלי בבית?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך ללכת למשיכה יפנית
<Rodensky> רק אלבומים?
<Yaron-Heb> גם את הפוסטרים?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: והקלפי איסוף
<Rodensky> רק פסוטרים ואלבומים?
<Yaron-Heb> מה עם אוסף כלי הפורצלן?
<Rodensky> יש לי פסל שלך בבית, בגודל מלא
<Yaron-Heb> אז יש לך סלון ממש גדול אני מבין
<Ddorda> ‏"ירון האיום", "ירון מכסח שדים" והחבוב עליי ביותר "ירון וחולצת האובונטו המדליקה"
<Ddorda> ‏שגם שווה ערך לאס
<Yaron-Heb> חחח הקיוסקים פה לא עומדים בלחץ
<Yaron-Heb> ארוך יותר נכון הסלון שלך
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: העלת את המכירות של התפוצ'יפס בטטה החדש
<asw3> תפו +! בטטה?
<Yaron-Heb> שלא נדבר על המכירות של הבפלה
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: מי בא לאסוף אותך מנתב״ג?
<Rodensky> אתה, לא?
<Yaron-Heb> מה אני נראה לך? נהג מונית?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: בפלה זה של ערסים
<Rodensky> בטח
<Rodensky> ואני גם אשלם לך כמו שאני משלמת לכל נהגי המוניות
<asw3> בפלה זה לבטטות
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל שרק לערסים אכפת מה עלית יכתבו על העטיפות של הופלים
<Yaron-Heb> צודקת...
<Ddorda> ‏אז רק הם הצביעו
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: קראה לך ג'יגולו
<Ddorda> ‏לא הייתי מוותר
<Yaron-Heb> נו באמת... כמה אפשר להתקזז על החשבון אצלך על השטיח בסלון, אני צריך גם פרנסה
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, אם מישהי משלמת לך על המין, זה מחמאה לא?
<Rodensky> בטח שזה מחמאה
<Yaron-Heb> יותר מחמאה שהיא מציעה לי נישואים על המין
<Ddorda> ‏למה ההפך זה מעליב?
<Rodensky> אבל מי תציע לך נישואין רק בגלל מין
<Yaron-Heb> עשית אתי מין פעם?
<Rodensky> לא, תודה לאל
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: איזה מין דבר שאת אומרת
<Yaron-Heb> לצערך הרב, כי אם כן גם את היית נכנסת לסטטיסטיקה
<Ddorda> ‏טוב חברים, השמש שוקעת במרום והטלטאביז אומרים שלום
<Yaron-Heb> תיסבח על החיר
<Ddorda> ‏*צ'לובּ טידקי ווידקי*
<Yaron-Heb> טלצ׳אביז... זאת תכנית על בעיית ההשמנה של ילדי ישראל שכל היום יושבים ואוכלים מול הטלוויזיה
<Ddorda> ‏(זה הירוק המצונן)
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: של ארה"ב
<Yaron-Heb> פה לא חסר
<Ddorda> ‏אבל בגלל שאנחנו ישראלים היינו חייבים לשאוב את הבעיה אלינו
<Ddorda> ‏תרתי משמע
<Yaron-Heb> לא ראית היום כלבוטק?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: למזלי הרב לא
<Yaron-Heb> 20% מהילדים שמנים בצורה קיצונית
<Yaron-Heb> ולמשרד הבריאות זה מעניין את קצה הכיסא
<Ddorda> ‏אוהו! איום ונורא, וזה בהבדל משמעותי מלפני 60 שנים
<Ddorda> ‏שאז לא היה מספיק תקציב לתחקירים חסרי ערך כאלה אז לא היו אחוזי שמנים
<Yaron-Heb> אז הייתה שואה... אני יכול להבטיח לך שהילדים היו רזים יותר
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: תלוי איזה ילדים
<Rodensky> בואנה
<Rodensky> פוסט ראשון מזה כמה חודשים
<Yaron-Heb> כשאתה אומר תלוי וילדים באותו משפט בהקשר לשואה... זה כבר יותר מדי הומור שחור...
<Rodensky> זה אומר שאני באמת נואשץ
<Rodensky> *נואשת
<asw3> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1326845/Alabama-man-arrested-sexually-abusing-miniature-horse.html
<Yaron-Heb> מה הבלוג שלך?
<Yaron-Heb> את נואשת למה?
<Rodensky> זה כבר מידע שאני לא חולקת
<Rodensky> (בתשובה לשתי השאלות)
<Yaron-Heb> הבלוג שלך?
<Yaron-Heb> הוא לא אנונימי?
<Rodensky> אנונימי
<Rodensky> בערך:)
<Yaron-Heb> נו... אז מה את לחוצה?
<Yaron-Heb> בואי נעשה לך הגהה
<Ddorda> ‏גם ברשת וגם אנונימי?
<Rodensky> חחחחחח איזה שוק זה הא דור?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: פיקה אוף יודנשווין
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> !
<Rodensky> ירון, הפוסט הוא בדיוק על זה
<Rodensky> על הגהה!
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נשמע מעניין דווקא
<Yaron-Heb> תשלחי נעשה לך ביקורת איכות
<Rodensky> נו מה אתם עושים צחוק? בנאדם כמוני יכתוב פוסט על הגהה?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: חוק הסקרנות?
<Ddorda> ‏[03:31] <Rodensky> פוסט ראשון מזה כמה חודשים
<Yaron-Heb> אז על מה? על נימפומניות בקרב סטודנטיות שלומדות בחו״ל?
<Rodensky> או
<Rodensky> הנה מישהו שמכיר אותי כמו שצריך
<Yaron-Heb> לרומנים אין בולבול מספיק גדול?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת כי אני לא נוגעת בהם
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אוץ'
<Ddorda> ‏מתחת לחגורה מה שנקרא
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> תרתי משמע
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן
<Yaron-Heb> אז את רוצה להגיד לי שאת מחזיקה כל פעם כמה חודשים עד שאת חוזרת?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> :]
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: או שהיא פשוט לא מגלה לנו על סודות הסאדו מאזו שלה
<Yaron-Heb> ;)
<Yaron-Heb> על מי את חושבת שאת עובדת...
<Yaron-Heb> ספרי, אני מבטיח שאני לא מעביר הלאה לחבר שלך...
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אין מה לספר
<Yaron-Heb> נו....
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: רגע, נראה לך?! עם גוי?
<Yaron-Heb> היא חובבת עורלות ידועה
<Rodensky> גם אם הוא יהודי
<Rodensky> זה לא משנה
<Yaron-Heb> בהתמחות שלה בכירורגיה היא תתאמן בלהסיר אותם
<asw3> ערלה וצהלה
<Rodensky> אני נאמנה!
<Rodensky> אם כי אם לא הייתי חוזרת החודש הזה הבייתה אז יש מצב שהייתי מתפוצצת מזה על כל הדירה שלי
<Yaron-Heb> פףףףףף... את חושבת שנולדנו אתמול?
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, מצחיק כאן לאללה, אבל אני באמת נאלץ למוז לי למיטה
<Rodensky> איזה קטני אמונה אתם
<Yaron-Heb> לילה חביב
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא הם, זה רק אני
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אני מאמין לך
<Ddorda> ‏ליל טוב
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Yaron-Heb> ולא חשבת לחמוד לך איזה רומני יפה תואר?
<Rodensky> kt
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> בשבילי יש לי רק אדם אחד
<Yaron-Heb> בתולת ברזל ממש...
<Yaron-Heb> ואת חושבת שתחזיקי ככה 3.5 שנים?
<Rodensky> אני גם ככה מחזיקה כבר 3.5 שנים
<Yaron-Heb> מזעזע
<Rodensky> אה לא רגע
<Rodensky> שנתיים וחצי
<Rodensky> לא נורא
<Yaron-Heb> קטסטרופה
<Yaron-Heb> חשבתי שאמרת רפואה...
<Rodensky> רפואה
<Rodensky> 6 שנים
<Rodensky> אח"כ התמחויות וכל זה
<Yaron-Heb> את עושה סטאז׳ בארץ?
<Rodensky> לא
<Yaron-Heb> אז מה?
<Rodensky> הלימודים עצמם, הפקולטה, זה 6 שנים
<Rodensky> ואני מגיעה לישראל ורק עושה מבחן רישיון
<Yaron-Heb> אז יש לך יותר מ־3.5 שנים שם
<Rodensky> 3.5
<Yaron-Heb> מה עם ההתמחויות?
<Rodensky> בארץ
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי אותך
<Yaron-Heb> וואו... תשמעי... קשה קשה....
<Yaron-Heb> הוא גם לא מתחשלק מהצד?
<Rodensky> הוא אומר שלא
<Rodensky> אני מאמינה לו עד שיוכח אחרת
<Yaron-Heb> תבואי תמצאי אותו עם אשכים מנופחות
<Yaron-Heb> מנופחים
<Yaron-Heb> עד הברכיים
<Yaron-Heb> בצבע כחול בוהק, כמו היצורים מאווטאר
<Yaron-Heb> אז על מה כתבת בבלוג
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky:
<Rodensky> ?
<Rodensky> כתבתי עליך
<Yaron-Heb> באמת? מה כתבת?
<Rodensky> כתבתי עליך שאתה סקסי עם השרביט
<Yaron-Heb> גם בלעדיו
<Yaron-Heb> יאללה, אני חייב לעוף, לילה טוב שיהיה, דברי אתי עד סופ״ש אם את לא עסוקה
<Rodensky> בלעדיו אתה לא שווה הרבה
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא מה שהן אומרות
<Rodensky> חחח אפשר לחשוב שיש לנו על מה לדבר (:
<Yaron-Heb> ברור, את צריכה ללכת לקנות מצרכים
<Yaron-Heb> מה רשמת עד כה?
<Rodensky> שוט
<Yaron-Heb> מה שוט? אני הקראתי לך את הרשימה קודם
<Rodensky> בוא נעשה את זה הפעם אקסטרימי
<Rodensky> בלי פניסטיל ובלי ואזלין
<Yaron-Heb> אז ויתרנו על הדאנג׳ן?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> הדאנג'ן עדין תקף
<Yaron-Heb> בלי פניסטיל ובלי וזלין?
<Rodensky> יאפ
<Yaron-Heb> תמיד אפשר לתחמן ולהביא וזינול
<Rodensky> חשבתי להביא ליזול
<Rodensky> והרבה סבון כלים
<Yaron-Heb> למרות שלא אכפת לי שכואב לך ברקטום
<Yaron-Heb> כן כן תביאי, הולכים לעשות ספונג׳ה בדנג׳ן, יהיה מטורף
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח אני הולכת לעשות איתך ספונג'ה בדאנג'ן - אני אגרור אותך על הריצפה כדי שתוריד את כתמי הדם עם השיח שלך
<asw3> Rodensky, מתי את יוצאת לחופש?
<Rodensky> מחר
<asw3> אה נחמד
<asw3> זה אומר שלא נראה אותך פה?
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: הכול רשום מותק...
<Rodensky> יאפ
<asw3> לכמה זמן?
<Rodensky> חודש
<Yaron-Heb> יוהו!
<asw3> פיי הרבה זמן
<Yaron-Heb> בורדל באובונטו ישראל
<Rodensky> חודש בלי מחשבים וכאלה
<Rodensky> איזה כיף
<Yaron-Heb> לילה טוב!
<Rodensky> תגיד לי טיסה נעימה
<Rodensky> סביר להניח שנדבר רק עוד חודש לפחות
<Yaron-Heb> טיסה בת זונה
<Rodensky> תודה
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא יודע איך אני אסתדר חודש שלם בשכרון חושים מוחלט?
<Rodensky> תשתדל
<Rodensky> בשבילי
<Yaron-Heb> בשבילך ☺
<Yaron-Heb> יאללה, נשתמע ותהני בארץ הקוידש
<Rodensky> כן המפקד
<asw3> [כעת צעיר ניסה לגנוב פחית ממכונת שתייה - וידו נתקע]
<Rodensky> המערכת לא מגיבה :|
<shimi810> ‏פיירפוקס (או פלאש עליו) כל־כך איטיים? פתחו את 'מיכלהקטנה.com' (xn--8dbalckglv5d.com) בפיירפוקס (כן, אפילו בטא8 איטי) ובכרומיום ותראו איזה הבדלים... ומומלץ מאד להנמיך את הרמקולים
<New0> nicoco מה נשמע?
<nicoco> נשמע
<New0> אתה זוכר שפעם אמרתי לי לעשות פקודה של ln -s לתיקייה של השרת?
<New0> אני עכשיו עשיתי את זה אבל הוא לא נותן לי הרשאה לשנות שם כלום ועשיתי את זה עם sudo ln -s
<New0> מןבםבם
<New0> nicoco
<nicoco> ?
<New0> ^
<nicoco> מה עשית?
<New0> הרצתי שרת xampp
<New0> ועשיתי לו לינק לתיקייה של הבית שלי עם sudo ln -s
<New0> אבל אני לא מצליח לשנות שם כלום
<nicoco> יופי לך :)
<New0> פעם שעברה לפני כמה חודשים שאמרת לי על זה אז עבד
<nicoco> אני לא מתעסק עם שרתים, שאל מישהו אחר
<New0> מה יופי חח אני אומר שזה הפעם לא מצליח אולי אני לא עושה את זה נכון
<New0> אני מתכוון איך אפשר לעשות לינק שיהיה לי הרשאה לגשת ולשנות שם דברים
<New0> שבלינק עצמו יהיה לי את ההרשאות. יש כזו אפשרות ? nicoco
<nicoco> אני מניח שיש
<New0> אבל בכל מקרה תודה על העזרה :) nicoco
<New0> אוקי :)
<nicoco> אנשים
<nicoco> הערה אחת לי אל כולכם
<nicoco> אם רק אני מדבר איתכם
<New0> מה?
<nicoco> אז אל תעשו לי היילייטס
<nicoco> זה מעצבן וזה לא נחוץ
<New0> אה נכון צודק
<New0> לפעמים יש אנשים שעובדים על חלון אחר. כמוני לדוגמא. שאז זה באמת נחוץ
<New0> במקרה הזה הפעם אין באמת צורך או שבאמת אפשר להשתמש עם השם בעברית : ניקוקו :)
<nicoco> ניקוקו זה גם היילייט
<New0> באמת?
<nicoco> באמת
<New0> לא ידעתי
<nicoco> אז עכשיו אתה יודע
<New0> מה הוא מזהה עברית?
<New0> מגניב. לי זה אף פעם לא קרה
<nicoco> כי לא הגדרת את זה
<New0> איך באמת אפשר.
<New0> ?
<someone235> יש פה מישהו?
<New0> כן
<someone235> יש לך מושג מה אומרת השגיאה?
<someone235> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<someone235> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<nicoco> שאין כזאת תיקייה
<someone235> השאלה זה למה אין כזאת תיקייה
<someone235> זה תיקיית מערכת, היא אמורה להיות קיימת, לא?
<nicoco> אולי
<nicoco> תכף נראה
<nicoco> מה אתה מנסה לקמפל?
<someone235> דרייבר לכרטיס WLAN
<nicoco> אה
<New0> אתה יודע אולי איך עובדים עם ההרשאות ? של לינקים בפרט?
<nicoco> bash: /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build: No such file or directory
<nicoco> אכן אין כזו תיקייה
<nicoco> כנראה שזה נועד לגרסא ישנה יותר
<someone235> כן, ל-10.04
<nicoco> (ניחוש פרוע)
<someone235> אז מה אפשר לעשות בקשר לזה?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> בוא נראה מה כן יש שם
<nicoco> nicoco@nicocomputer:/lib/modules$ ls
<nicoco> 2.6.32-25-generic  2.6.35-22-generic  2.6.35-23-generic
<nicoco> בבקשה :)
<someone235> nicoco, לא הבנתי מה זה עוזר?
<nicoco>  נסה למצוא איפה כתוב המשפט הקודם ולהחליף אותו בתיקייה מעודכנת
<nicoco> זה אמור לעבוד
<nicoco> או שתשאל את דור
<nicoco> והוא יספק לך פתרון יותר מקצועי
<someone235> nicoco, רק התיקייה build לא נמצאת
<nicoco> למה לא?
<nicoco> יש לינקים לביילד בשתיים מהתיקיות
<nicoco> /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic
<nicoco> /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic
<nicoco> ^
<someone235> 2.6.32-24
<someone235> זה הקרנל שלי
<nicoco> אתה לא שדרגת קרנל בזמן האחרון?
<someone235> זה בא ביחד בחבילה של כל העדכונים, לא?
<nicoco> כן, כל כמה זמן יש עדכון ליבה...
<someone235> אבל יש לי את התיקיות 2.6.35-22-generic
<nicoco> תעשה
<trew1000> קנונייקל תורמת איכסון לפרוייקט KDE
<someone235> פשוט זה לא הקרנל שלי
<trew1000> http://dot.kde.org/2010/12/08/canonical-donates-server-kde
<trew1000> איחסון*
<Hoborg> Title: Canonical Donates Server to KDE | KDE.news
<someone235> לא יודע מה התיקיות עושות שם
<nicoco> נו, בסדר
<nicoco> בחר אחת מהן ותחליף את הקישור השבור
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך לשבור על זה את הראש
<nicoco> אחרי הכל גם
<nicoco>  /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/
<nicoco> אין לך
<nicoco> או שזה יש לך?
<someone235> את זה יש לי
<nicoco> רק בלי ביילד?
<nicoco> טוב נו, שאל את דור
<nicoco> אני מעדיף לא לתת לך לשחק באש סתם :)
<nicoco> דור = כל מישהו אחר בערוץ שהוא לא אני
<someone235> חח, תאכלס
<someone235> טוב, תודה
<nicoco> על לא דבר :)
<someone235> Ddorda, עכשיו תורך
<someone235> XD
<nicoco> יכול להיות שהוא לא פה :)
<someone235> פספסתי אותו ב-11 דקות :)
<nicoco> סדר את זה שוב בצורה נוחה לקריאה וזרוק לערוץ
<nicoco> ;)
<nicoco> יכול להיות שמישהו יענה לך
<nicoco> עדיף עם פייסטבינים של כל התהליך
<someone235> nicoco, איך משדרגים את הקרנל?
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: לאיזה קרנל אתה רוצה לשדרג?
<someone235> Ddorda, כמה שיותר
<someone235> כמה שיותר מעודכן
<someone235> אני שניה עושה ריסטרט בשביל משהו וחוזר
<nicoco> אפרופו בעיות מעצבנות
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/VW9uyvbz
<Hoborg> Title: W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ub
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> זה קורה לי כשאני מנסה לעדכן מקורות
<nicoco> כמובן שיש שורות ארוכות של דברים שכן עובדים
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: תשנה למקורות אחרים
<nicoco> אבל אלה השגיאות שהוא מוציא בסוף
<nicoco> טוב...
<Ddorda> ‏תשנה למקורות הרשמיים
<nicoco> קיי
<nicoco> וואו
<nicoco> נוסטלגיה
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO_xS9skDqo
<nicoco> :O
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - ברי סחרוף - אינני אוהב אותה
<nicoco> אחד השירים שגדלתי עליהם
<someone235> Ddorda, פה?
<someone235> איך משדרגים קרנל לעזאזל?
<nicoco> sudo update-manager?
<someone235> זה לא עובד
<nicoco> אז בלי סודו?
<someone235> אני מתכוון שזה לא מוצא לי קרנלים
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> המחשב מחובר לאינטרנט בכלל?
<someone235> לא, יש לי ראוטר שתומך רק בתקשורת של IRC :D
<nicoco> הרבה אנשים עובדים עם שני מחשבים
<nicoco> במקרים כאלה שאין לאחד מהמחשבים חיבור
<nicoco> טוב נו, לא משנה
<nicoco> תעשה
<nicoco> sudo apt-get update
<nicoco> ואז תנסה שוב
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: חיפשת בגוגל?
<someone235> כן
<someone235> עשיתי
<someone235> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-23
<someone235> וזה לא שינה
<someone235> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-upgrade-howto/
<Ddorda> ‎You need to compile kernel only if: => You need custom made kernel for specific task such as embedded kernel. => Apply third party security patches. => You need to apply specific patch to Linux
<Ddorda> ‎someone235: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-upgrade-howto/
<Ddorda> ‏ניסית את זה?
<someone235> כן
<someone235> יש לי כרגע 2.6.32-24
<someone235> אבל אין לי הידרים שלו
<someone235> ואני צריך את ההידרים שלו בשביל להתקין איזשהו דרייבר
<Ddorda> ‎http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, מישהו כאן נוסע הרבה באוטובוסים ויכול לעזור לי?
<nicoco> אני נוסע די הרבה באוטובוסים
<nicoco> למה?
<nicoco> Ddorda
<someone235> Ddorda, סליחה על הנדג'וס, אבל עדיין לא הצלחתי לשדרג את הקרנל
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אני מחפש קווים שנוסעים בכביש 6
<Ddorda> ‏שעוצרים במחלף קרית גת
<New0> Ddorda אתה מכיר את האתר הזה של אוטובוסים?
<Ddorda> ‏אני מכיר את שניהם
<New0> אה אז למה אתה שאלת? רצית לדעת אם יש משהו יותר טוב?
<Ddorda> ‏ולא מצאתי שם כלום
<New0> אה אוקי
<Yaron-Heb> איזה קמפיין מטורף רץ באבו דאבי...
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: ?
<New0> כן באמת זה לא עובד גם לי Ddorda
<nicoco> Ddorda - אז אתה מדבר על קווים נטושים כאלה שאף אחד לא מכיר...
<nicoco> הממ
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: בדיוק
<nicoco> אני מכיר מישהו שאולי מכיר קו שמגיע מרחובות לקריית גט, אבל זה לא עוזר לך הרבה
<nicoco> גת*
<New0> דור, מה שאתה יכול לנסות (למרות שזה עבודת נמלים) לראות כל קו שמגיע מהאצלך ליעד ולראות את המסלול שלו Ddorda
<nicoco> אבל למה אתה רוצה כביש שש?
<nicoco> זה באמת משנה לך דרך איפה הוא ייסע?
<nicoco> כמובן שעדיף שהוא לא ייסע דרך עזה, אבל בוא לא נכנס לקטנות
<avi1333> שוב לאגיים רציניים:Sשניה מנסה לסדר
<nicoco> Ddorda ?
<nicoco> :\
<New0> האם יש אפשרות באיכס צ'ט לעבוד בין ערוצים עם המקלדת לבד?
<nicoco> Settings > Advanced > Keyboard Shortcuts
<nicoco> לי יש שאלה אחרת
<nicoco> יש אפשרות לגרום למקש מסויים במקלדת להחשב בתור מקש אחר?
<nicoco> נגיד להפוך את המקש של הקונטרול לסופר
<New0> תודה
<New0> כן יש אם אני לא טועה באפשרויות של מקלדת
<New0> ואגב אני לא יודע איך לעשות את הקיצור הזה! אני צריך לעשות קיצור חדש ולתת לו את הפקודה. ואני לא יודע איזו פקודה
<trew1000> ואוו גדול
<trew1000> יצא לי להפגש עם תוכנה לצילום מסך
<trew1000> שחוץ מזה שיש להם מלא אפשרויות של צילום מסך
<trew1000> היא נותנת גם הדמיות ויכולת לערוך את התמונה כבר למדריך (הוספ עיגול עם מספרים טקסט וכו')
<trew1000> חוץ מזה שהיא מצלמת גם מסך נגלל
<trew1000> לדוגמה אני יכול לצלם אתר שלם מלמעלה עד למטה
<trew1000> שמה בישראל זה shutter
<trew1000> ממש מומלצת
<nicoco> איך קוראים לה?
<nicoco> trew1000 ?
<trew1000> שמה בישראל זה shutter
<nicoco> ולא בישראל?
<nicoco> אולי גם רודנסקי צריכה אותה :)
<avi1333> :D תוכנה לינוקסאית?
<avi1333> apt-get install sutter?
<trew1000> כן ברור
<trew1000> כן
<avi1333> סבבה אני יתקין ב"ה מאוחר יותר
<trew1000> לא בשיראל קוראים לזה שוטר (???)
<trew1000> בישראל*
<avi1333> שוטר?חחחחח
<avi1333> תזהר שהתוכנה לא תביא לך דו"ח....
<nicoco> שמע, בתכלס אני יכול לתלות מצלמה בפינה של החדר וליצור לי מוניטור אבטחה
<nicoco> לראות מה יוצא מה נכנס ומה הוא עושה שם :)
<trew1000> יצא לכם להיתקל בתוכנה טובה להקלטת מסך?
<trew1000> וידאו הכוונה
<avi1333> מה שאמרת הרגע לא?
<avi1333> אה לוידאו אני לא יודע
<avi1333> צריך לראות באיזה תוכנה משתמשים לצילום המדריכים האלה שייש ביוטיוב
<trew1000> אני מכיר 3 כאלה
<trew1000> רק שאני רוצה לבחון עוד
<trew1000> לראות איזה היצע יש?
<avi1333> כדאי לבדוק:D
<trew1000> לדעתי הכי טובה היא xvidcap
<trew1000> רק שאצלי היא קורסת משום מה
<trew1000> אולי בגלל שהיא מיועדת לריצה בסביבת גנום ולא KDE
<avi1333> אה כן יכול להיות
<avi1333> א בל אתה לא יכול קלמפל אותה לkde?
<serfus> זה לא עניין של קימפול, פשוט ביסוס על סיפריות שונות
<avi1333> אוקיי הבנתי...
<avi1333> ד"א מתי יוצא העדכון לפלאש באופן רשמי?
<avi1333> הייה אמור כבר לצאת לא?
<serfus> באובונטו? מתי שיכניסו את זה למאגרים
<serfus> אני לא חושב שיש זמן מדויק
<avi1333> אי אפשר מהאתר של פלאש?כמו שהורדתי את הבטא?
<avi1333> BRB
<serfus> בטח שאפשר
<avi1333> יאללה עוד מספר דקות האח הגדול!
<serfus> :S
<Ron__> why does co.cc says upon registration that user name and password arene't compatible?
<Ron__> solved
<kosherpup> אהלן
<nady> לילה טוב
<ozzyboy100> שלום
<Ron__> היי, יש לי שאלה על החיים ;)
<Ron__> תגידו למה יש לי רק שאלות על מחשבים בראש?
<Ron__> אז ככה
<Ron__> אני רוצה לדעת אם בהנחה אני מוכר את הנטבוק שלי אז איך אני עושה אירייסינג להארדדיסק?
<Ron__> הרי אין לי סידי
<Ron__> מישהו פה?
<ozzyboy100> אתה מתכוון, למחוק לצמיתות את תוכן ההרד דיסק?
<Ron__> כן
<Ron__> ozzyboy100,
<ozzyboy100> הייתי מתקין אובונטו על דיסק און קי, עולה ממנו, פותח טרמינל ומקיש:
<ozzyboy100> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx bs=256k
<ozzyboy100> זה בעצם כותב לך אפסים על כל  המחיצה
<Ron__> כמה זמן זה לוקח ozzyboy100
<Ron__> ?
<ozzyboy100> תלוי בגודל הדיסק. בגלל שזה נטבוק אני מניח שההרד דיסק קטן, אז אני מניח שזה יקח כמה דקות בודדות
<ozzyboy100> לא נראה לי שיותר
<ozzyboy100> יש גם את הפקודה
<ozzyboy100> shred
<ozzyboy100> שכותבת מידע רנדומלי על הדיסק 25 פעם ברצף
<ozzyboy100> ואז תיאורטית בלתי אפשרי לשחזר את המידע
<ozzyboy100> אבל זה כבר לפרנואידים באמת :)
<Ron__> הבנתי, אבל אין דרך לעשות את זה דרך דיסק און קי שיהיה מיועד לזה? ozzyboy100
<Ron__> זה פשוט?
<ozzyboy100> מה הכוונה דיסק און קי שיהיה מיועד לזה? אתה צריך סביבת לינוקס כלשהי שממנה תוכל לגשת לדיסק הקשיח
<ozzyboy100> הדרך הקלה שעולה לי לראש זה התקנה של אובונטו על דיסק און קי
<ozzyboy100> אבל כל דרך אחרת שתרצה היא גם טובה
<Ron__> ozzyboy100, למה מחשבים הם לא יותר פשוטים אני שואל
<Ron__> בא לי אבוקדו
<Ron__> בלחם
<nicoco> הכי פשוט
<Ron__> אתמול הייתי בהצגה של עוורים וחירשים ורציתי לעלות לבמה לאחר המופע אבל התביישתי.
<Ron__> עוורים חירשים
<nady> khk
<nady> לילה טוב
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> אני מרגיש כל כך חסר משמעות
<nicoco> ערכתי עכשיו ויכוח סוער של
<nicoco> linux vs windows
<nicoco> מרגיש כמו ויכוח דת נגד מדע
<nicoco> :\
<nady> עם מי
<nicoco> ידי שלי
<nicoco> ידיד*
<nicoco> לא מכאן
<Ron__> מישהו כאן?
<Ron__> nicoco,
<nicoco> אני לא כאן.
<Ron__> משעמם לי. מה יש לעשות?
<Ron__> לא בא לי לקרוא בויקיפדי
<Ron__> ה
<Ron__> יש לי שאלה
<nicoco> שאל בני, ונען
<Ron__> למה אלה מהאוטובוס לא ברחו מהשריפה?
<Ron__> כן...?
<Ron__> תגיבו בציטוט שמי
<nicoco> Ron__
<nicoco> הם ניסו
<nicoco> האוטובוס עשה יוטרן
<nicoco> והתהפך לתוך האש
<Ron__> איי סי
<Ron__> איך אוטובוס עושה יוטרן?
<Ron__> nicoco,
<nicoco> לא היתי שם
<nicoco> הייתי*
<nicoco> למזלי
<nicoco> !g השריפה בכרמל - מה קרה עם האוטובוס\
<Hoborg> "סרטונים האוטובוס בכרמל" - http://www.preview.co.il/videos.asp%3Fq%3D%25E4%25E0%25E5%25E8%25E5%25E1%25E5%25F1%2B%25E1%25EB%25F8%25EE%25EC | "שריפה בכרמל | תושב בית אורן צילם את אוטובוס הסוהרים שניות לפני ..." - http://www.haaretz.co.il/hasite/spages/1202232.html
<Ron__> בכל אופן מה לעשות בשביל לא להשתעמם? נמאס לי ללכת לצפות בדוגמניות שוודיות באתרים של סוכנויות דוגמנות באינטרנט :)
<Ron__> nicoco,
<nicoco> לך לעשות קצת טרולינג
<nicoco> זה הפתרון האופטימלי
<Ron__> טרולינג? קול
<Ron__> nicoco,
<nicoco> ?
<Hero> Ron__ - רוצה אתגר?
<Hero> דממה
<Ron__> אני חושב שיש לי דברים בראש לטרולינג
<Ron__> דממה?
<Ron__> אה זה מישהו אחר
<Ron__> לא nicoco
<Hero> משעמם לך?
<nicoco> מה?
<Hero> או לא ? :/
<Ron__> אני רואה כוסיות עכשיו בבית קפה
<Hero> nicoco - leave it to me please
<Hero> Ron__ - ואיך זה מתקשר לכאן?
<Ron__> כן משעמם לי אבל אני מתכתב קצת פה ושם עכשיו
 * nicoco leaves
<Ron__> חבל שאני לא יכול לשדר לך את המנושיות שלהן
 * Hero thanks to nicoco 
<Hero> Ron__ - יש מספיק כאן אל תדאג
<Ron__> אפיה?
<Ron__> איפה?
<Hero> ביפו !
<Hero> (:
<Ron__> ביפו?
<Hero> כן
<Ron__> :)
<Ron__> אולי ביפו העתיקה
<Hero> למה אתה מלכלך
<Ron__> אבל יושבות פה שתי מהממות
<Hero> רואים שאתה רווק :P
<Ron__> חשבתי שפה בצ'אט יש
<Hero> תעשה משהו
<Hero> ותספר לנו מחר
<Ron__> למה רואים?
<Hero> תעיז
<Hero> אל תפחד
<Hero> תספר לנו מחר
<Hero> מה היה
<Hero> אבל תעשה משהו
<Ron__> לא לא. אני לא יכול
<Hero> נו נו קדימה
<Ron__> לא לא לא
<Hero> מה לא?
<Ron__> כי אין לי מה להגיד אני לא מעורה מספיק במה שקראתי על הנושא
<Ron__> נראה לי שעוד מעט ילכו ואפילו לא אמרתי להן היי כשבאו
<Ron__> חחח
<Ron__> מה לדעתך אדם צריך בשביל לדבר עם כוסיות? לפי דעתי צריך להתחיל ראשונה עם לא כאלה כוסיות מהממות
<Ron__> מה איתך אתה לא רווק?
<nicoco> קום, לך לשירותים, שלוף את המסכה שמצאת במקרה באיזה חור ביוב, ותראה איך אתה מגלה את הצדדים הפנימיים באישיות שלך
<nicoco> :)
<Ron__> צדדים פנימיים? למה אתה חושב שיש לי כאלו בקשר לבנות? נראה לי שפשוט כל הספרים שקראתי לא עזרו הרבה ודי שכחתי
<Ron__> שדכן?
<Ron__> אני מחר מתקשר לאיזה משרד שדכנות לאנשים עם מגבלויות נפשיות
<Ron__> זה לא סתם אני ממש קשה
<Ron__> שמי
<Ron__> שמע
<Ron__> להיות אתה זאת עצה ממש גרועה לפי הספרים. לפחות ספר אחד
<Ron__> אני רוצה לקנות ספר בעברית על הנושא אבל הוא מאוד יקר
<Ron__> לא שאני עני אבל איזה גנבים
<Hero> יש הבנה?
<Ron__> אל תהיה שטחי. ספרים נותנים לך לא מעט אם יש לך זיכרון טוב
<Ron__> אממ
<Ron__> אני מחפש כרגע לסיפוקים
<nicoco> :|
<nicoco> לך תעשה טרולינג, אתה תהיה מוצלח בזה
<nicoco> לא כאן אבל
<nicoco> דור ישתיק אותך
<New0> רון לפי מה שאני מבין פה אתה מנסה להתחיל עם מישהי?
<Ron__> יש כאן שתי מהממות בבית קפה אבל אני לא רוצה להתחיל איתן כי זה קצת מפחיד. למרות שיש לי אמונה שאני שווה לפחות קצת יותר מאחרים מבחינת מה לתת
<Ron__> בואו נעשה מבצע כמו בסרטים במטרה להתחיל איתן
<Hero> Ron__ - דבר איתן יפה תהיה אתה
<New0> רון זה ממש לא משנה כמה שאתה חושב שאתה שווה. אלא זה ממש משנה איך אתה מציג את עצמך זהו
<Hero> מספיק להקשיב לספרים
<Hero> צא מזה :/
<Ron__> מי שיעזור יקבל אחת מהן ;)
<New0> חחחחחח
<Hero> Ron__ - הייתי בא אבל אני תקוע כאן
<Hero> לשמחתי ולצערי :S
<New0> אחי תודה על המחמאה אבל נראה לי שיש פה כאלה שמסתדרים יפה עם בחורות
<Ron__> איפה אתה תקוע ביפו?
<nicoco> תנו לי לדבר:
<New0> תגיד אתה פעם התחלת עם בחורה?
<nicoco> ניו, תן שניה
<Ron__> מאיפה לכם ידע איך להצליח עם נשים?
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> Ron__:
<Ron__> כתוב בספר שיש לחקות את המצליחנים
<nicoco> עצה
<nicoco> אבל באמת
<Ron__> כן?
<nicoco> היא הצילה אותי כל כך הרבה פעמים שאתה לא מתאר לעצמך
<nicoco> אל תקשיב לעצות של גיקים באייארסי לגבי בנות
<nicoco> הנסיון שלהם מראש שואף לאפס
<nicoco> :)
<Ron__> מי הצילה אותך
<Ron__> ?
<nicoco> העצה
<nicoco> עיצה*
<Ron__> ?
<nicoco> היא הצילה אותי ממצבים לא רצויים
<Ron__> מי הצילה אותך?
<Ron__> הן עדיין פה
<nicoco> העצה שנתתי לך
<Hero> Ron__ - תהיה אתה תזרום פשוט כאילו מה אז מה אם יש לה יופי זה לא אמור לשנות לך :S
<Ron__> הכוסית אמרה לחברה שלה כמה היא יפה
<nicoco> היא הצילה אותי
<New0> ניקו, האמת שאתה צודק כי רוב האנשים האלו הם כל הזמן מול המחשב ולא בחברה ולא ממש יודעים איך להתחיל
<Ron__> אה
<nicoco> השתמש בה בחוכמה
<Hero> Ron__ - איכס סנובית
<Hero> שונא
<nicoco> הייתי אומר לך להקשיב לי
<New0> רון, רוצה באמת להצליח?
<nicoco> אבל זה בדיוק סותר את מה שאמרתי
<Hero> Ron__ - רוצה עצה?
<nicoco> וכך נברא לו פרדוקס נוסף :)
<Ron__> לא כדאי להיות אתה לפי הספר שיש לי
<Ron__> כן?
<New0> קודם כל באמת תקשיב לניקוקו דבר ראשון
<Hero> Ron__ - נשק לי את הביצה
<Hero> סתם סתם
<New0> הירו איזו מהם?
<New0> חחחחחח
<nicoco> הימנית משמאל
<Hero> תזרום תהיה ואבל תהיה פרייאר תזכור את זה
<Hero> מזל שליאל לא כאן
<Ron__> וול
<Ron__> הייתי מוכן לשאול אותה ולהגיד
<New0> רון, בקיצור שאתה מתחיל עם בחורה אתה לא ממש צריך לזכור מה כתוב בספר
<Ron__> את נראית לי נחמדה. איך יישמע לך אם נלך לשתות פעם קפה ביחד
<Ron__> ?
<New0> פשוט תיהיה אתה
<New0> ולא אתה לא שואל אם בא לך פעם קפה
<Ron__> אבל להיות אתה זאת עיצה מאוד גרועה לפי הספר
<New0> מה מראה חוסר ביטחון עצמי
<New0> תשכח מהספר
<Ron__> היא נראית לי כמו כלה יפה
<New0> אתה קורה ספר בשביל להסכיל לא ללכת דווקא עליו ולהינעל עליו
<nicoco> גרבובן!
<Hero> Ron__ - אוי ואבוי :P
<nicoco> עזוב ת'צ'אט ולך על זה
<nicoco> Ron__ - מה אתה מקשקש איתנו?
<New0> ואם כבר אתה רוצה להזמין אותה לקפה אז באותו הרגע ולא אפשר להזמין אותך מתישהוווו ??
<Ron__> רוצים לדבר איתן? אני אתן להן את הצ'אט
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<nicoco> :|
<New0> רון מה ניסגר איתך?
<Ron__> אהה הבנתי New0
<nicoco> יאללה, תעביר
<nicoco> שלפחות יהיה לי מעניין
<New0> אתה אמור להתחיל לא אחרים
<Hero> Ron__ - היי את באה לכאן הרבה?כי את נראת לי ממש מוכרת
<Ron__> :)
<Hero> אחלה משפט
<Ron__> חחח
<New0> רון ראית את הספר היצ'?
<Ron__> משפט מעניין
<Ron__> לא קראתי היצ
<New0> זה ספר של וויל סמית'
<Ron__> אני אצטט אותן
<nicoco> Ron__ - קדימה, תעביר אותן
<nicoco> אני מחכה
<Ron__> "מה אתם אומרים לי אתה זה"?
<Ron__> מה עשית עכשיו הבנות שלי לא עושת לי כלום
<New0> פשוט תלך ותשאל היי בנות מה שלוכמם?
<Ron__> לא משנה
<nicoco> נו, תמשיך
<Ron__> הלכו
<New0> רון לך ותשאל ותתעניין בה
<Ron__> לא בא לי
<New0> אז לך שניה אליהם ותומר להם
<Ron__> אין לי מה לשאול אותן
<nicoco> :P
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> מזל שדור לא כאן
<Ron__> חחחחח
<nicoco> אחרת זה לא היה עובד
<nicoco> :P
 * nicoco claps
<New0> תשמע כשאתה מתחיל עם מישהי אתה שואל בשלומה
<New0> מתעניין בה
<nicoco> לול
<Ron__> אין לי מה לשאול
<Ron__> הלב שלי דופק מהר
<New0> ואם היא מתחילה לדבר אתה פשוט נותן לה את הבמה
<Ron__> יש לה לחיים יפות
<Ron__> אה
<New0> כמה שהיא מדברת איתך ככה יותר קשר אתה יוצר איתה
<New0> וספר כמובן אפשר לקרוא. אבל רק בעיה אחת יש פה
<Ron__> שהן כבר הלכו
<New0> כשאתה מתחיל איתם אל תתחיל איתם לפי הספר
<New0> סבבה אני רק אומר לך לעתיד
<New0> מה אתה חושב שאנשים מסויימים קראו ספר לפני שהם נפגשו כל העולם ככה?
<Ron__> אחלה
<New0> מה פתאום
<Ron__> כואב לי התחת
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> ולי כואב הזין
<Ron__> גם לי קצת
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ron__> אז אתה מתחיל עם בנות או רק נותן עצות? ;)
<New0> ושתדע לך שגם אם התחלת עם מישהי ולא הצליח כי יש לה חבר הוא לא יודע מה ולא הצליח אז זה ממש לא נורא
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> אני התחלתי עם בנות בחיים שלי
<New0> אני גם יצאתי עם
<Ron__> גם אני אבל כאלה שכבר דיברתי איתן
<New0> אני לא מדבר איתך על ידידות
<New0> כי יש לי כבר כמה
<Ron__> מחר אני מתקשר לשידוכים למוגבלים
<Hero> Ron__ - תביאי אותן לכאן ותראה איך קורים נסים ונפלאות
<New0> אני מדבר איתך על בנות אתה יודע שיש איתכם משהו בסוף
<Ron__> טוב נראה לי שאני אזוז
<New0> רון, WTF שידוכים ?
<Hero> Ron__  - תפוס את מה שיש לך בין הרגליים חזק
<New0> מה אתה דתי?
<Ron__> כן
<Ron__> למוגבלי נפש
<Hero> ולך על זה עד הסוףףףףףףףףףףף (מקווה שיהיה טוב)
<Ron__> מה הקשר דתי?
<New0> למה אתה מוגבל?
<Ron__> הכרויות בשבילך
<New0> אני הבנתי אותך
<nicoco> XDDDDDDDDDDDD
<New0> אני סתם התלוצצתי
<Ron__> יש לי מין קשיים בעולם הזה יותר מההתמודדות שיש לאנשים בדרך כלל
<New0> רון, אתה מבין בדיחות?
<Ron__> אולי
<New0> רון, ווווואאאאלה ברוך הבא לעולם הפריקים/המחשבים/החנונים/אלא שלא יודעים כלום חוץ מגיקים/ וכו'
<Ron__> איזה מלצר מעצבן
<New0> רון, למה אתה חושב שיש לך בעיה?
<Ron__> כי אמרו לי שיש לי בעיה וגם כי מאוד קשה לי לחיות בעולם של אנשים אפורים ומשעממים
<New0> סתם שתדע לכל האנשים בעולם יש בעיות
<Ron__> כן אבל אולי לי יותר
<Ron__> אני אוהב לעשות שטויות גם. אם אפשר לקרוא להן ככה. קצת לא יפה לקרוא להן ככה
<New0> מה הכוונה אפורים משעממים?
<New0> איזה שטויות?
<New0> ומי אומר שיש לך בעיה?
<Ron__> כי הם מעתיקים אחד את השני ולא מעיזים חהיות עצמאיים בדעה שלהם
<Ron__> אני אוהב לצחוק במיטה
<Ron__> אני אוהב לעשות יד אקדח לאנשים ולהגיד בום
<New0> מממממ נכון כמו האמריקאים שהולכים תמיד על פי הספר by the book כל הזמן
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> מגניב
<Ron__> לעשות בום מגניב?
<New0> אבל אתה חושב שיש משהו דפוק אצלך במוח?
<Ron__> אומרים שיכול להיות שיש לי סכיזופרניה
<New0> לא, אבל אני מוצא את זה משעשע
<New0> מה זה סכיזופרינה?
<Ron__> תגידו. מי שעושה חיפוש באנינרנט יכול למצוא את הצ'אט הזה בקלות?
<Yaron-Heb> סכיזופרניה
<New0> *סכיזופרניה
<Yaron-Heb> פיצול אישיות
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> כן גם לי אמרו את זה מלא אנשים
<Ron__> מצב שבו המחשבה משתגעת עם דמיון ומציאות שמתערבבים
<New0> חחחחחחח כן אה
<New0> אז הדמיון שלך מפותח מאוד ?
<Yaron-Heb> זה מצחיק שאמרו לך את זה מלא אנשים כי זאת באמת הגדרה שמתייחסת לבן אדם אחד שהוא חושב שהוא הרבה אנשים
<New0> בדיוק
<New0> חחחחחחחח אתה זה לא נראה לי באמת מי שאתה
<Ron__> ההיא הייתה כוסית באמת
<New0> כן הבנתי
<Yaron-Heb> וואו רגע, רשמתם פה by the book?
<Ron__> ביום שישי הייתי בהופעה והיו שם מלא כוסיות
<Hero> Ron__ - צלם אותה
<Yaron-Heb> אני חייב להראות לכם משהו, זה גם מתקשר לכוסיות
<nicoco> Ron__ - אשר למו אותו די בקלות
<New0> אז אנשים אומרים לך שאתה משהו לא בסדר (פיצול אישיות) ואתה רואה את העולם שטחי מידיי נ כון?
<Ron__> היא הלכה כבר עם חברה שלה
<Yaron-Heb> (בנות 14 אז קצת לא נעים)
<Hero> Ron__ - פרייאר
<New0> ירון כן by the book
<Yaron-Heb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA
<Ron__> כן אני רואה את העולם כגהינום וגם לי קשה לי בו מאוד
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Cooking by the Book A Lil' Bigger Mix by Mastgrr
<Ron__> אני לא מאמין שיש אנשים טובים בעולם
<New0> הירו אתה יודע כמה פעמים אמרו לי בחיים שלי שיש לי פיצול אישיות?
<Yaron-Heb> Ron__: יותר חשוב לפתח את החושים לאתר את אלו שלא
<Hero> Ron__ - צר לאכזב אותך אבל אתה ועה
<Hero> טועה*
<New0> רון גם אני חושב טיפה כמוך
<New0> אני לא אוהב ממש חברה של אנשים כי באמת הם נשמעים לי משעממים
<Ron__> אין לשום אדם את היכולת לדעת איך לא להיות רע. זה לא קל. אני עוד קצת לא תלוי בכסף אז יותר קל לי לראות את העולם
<New0> אבל אם תדבר איתי משהו טכני אז אני כולי אוזניים
<Ron__> כל פעם אני מתאכזב מחדש מאנשים
<New0> רון בן כמה אתה?
<Ron__> אני מתחיל להשקיע איתם ואז הם מתחילים לזיין את המוח וכאילו לא אמרתי להם את הדברים שאמרתי להם
<Ron__> 27
<Ron__> ואתם?
<New0> חחממ אני כל הזמן הייתי מתאכזב מאנשים אבל אתה יודע מה למדתי בחיים? שאף-פעם את תיהיה תלוי במישהו אחר
<New0> האמת שזה נכון כי בחברה שמדברים אז לא ממש נשארים על אותו הנושא
<Ron__> אם אתם רוצים לקרוא דברים שרשמתי אז כנסו לפורום פסיכולוגיה מבוגרים בסטאר מד תחת הכינוי ר
<New0> למרות שממש איכפת לך לומר מה שיש לך להגיד אבל האנשים פשוט זורמים
<Ron__> זורמים?
<New0> כן אתה יודע מה הכוונה?
<nicoco> הלוואי
<Ron__> תגידו? הרודנצקי ההיא כוסית?
<Ron__> כן
<nicoco> אנשים זאת החיה הכי לא זורמת שיש
<Ron__> יודע
<New0> ניק למה?
<nicoco> רון
<nicoco> היא בסביבה?
<Ron__> היא יכולה לקרוא את הצ'אט
<nicoco> אה, היא לא
<nicoco> אוף :(
<New0> ניקו למה אתה אומר שאנשים לא הכי זורמים שיש?
<Ron__> אני תמיד נתקע שאין לי מה להגיד
<nicoco> כי הם לא
<Ron__> אמרו לי לבדוק קצת רוחניות
<Ron__> לא אמר לי הרבה
<New0> ניקו אני חושב שאתה טועה מאוד
<Ron__> אני מעדיף לשמור את הטרולינג שלי לבלוג שלי
<Hero> nicoco - על מי מדובר?
<Ron__> הנה הגיבו לי בסקייפ אחרי שעה
<nicoco> Ron__ - תכלס
<nicoco> כאן הוא מלכודת בלתי נגמרת
<nicoco> זה חוזר אליך
<Ron__> לא
<nicoco> ולא מסתיים לעולם
<nicoco> :P
<Hero> <nicoco> אנשים זאת החיה הכי לא זורמת שיש
<Hero> nicoco ?
<nicoco> שמע
<Hero> :/
<nicoco> יש כל כך הרבה סוגים של אנשים
<nicoco> אם תכניס את כולם לנהר
<Hero> nicoco - פנים מול פנים לא רואות פנים
<nicoco> תראה איזו סתימה תהיה לך
<Ron__> בגלל שאני לא רוצה לממן את האינטרנט בידע שלי כאשר הבלוג העצמאי שלי יהיה ריק מזה שהאינטרנט הלא אמין הזה יכול להימחק אבל הבלוג הוא עם גיבוי
<Ron__> לא משנ
<Ron__> ה
<Hero> nicoco ?
<nicoco> ??
<Ron__> אני מתכתב בסקייפ עם מישהו מאנגליה
<Ron__> טוב אני אזוז
<Ron__> :)
<Ron__> תודה על העצות
<Ron__> יש כאן ריח של חרא
<Ron__> ביי
<nicoco> Ron__
<nicoco> אל תלך כל כך מהר
<nicoco> אני רוצה להגיד לך
<nicoco> שבגלל שהיית כאן מספיק זמן
<nicoco> אז הריח דבק בך
<Hero> <nicoco> אנשים זאת החיה הכי לא זורמת שיש
<nicoco> ועכשיו אתה לא תוכל להפטר ממנו
<Hero> nicoco ?
<nicoco> עניתי לך
<nicoco> nicoco שמע
<nicoco> nicoco יש כל כך הרבה סוגים של אנשים
<nicoco> nicoco אם תכניס את כולם לנהר
<nicoco> nicoco תראה איזו סתימה תהיה לך
<Hero> אה
<Hero> שילמד לזרום
<Hero> וזהו :S
<nicoco> מי?
<nicoco> הנהר?
<Hero> ם
<Hero> גם
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-09
<Ron__> כן nicoco
<Ron__> הגעתי הבייתה
<Ron__> כאן אין בנות
<nicoco> חבל
<nicoco> היית מביא אותן איתך
<Ron__> למרות שעכשיו אני מתכתב עם איזה שוודית כוסית חבל על הזמן
<Ron__> :)
<nicoco> :)
<Ron__> אני אראה לכם תמונה של השוודית
<nicoco> שוודיות זה אחלה עם
<nicoco> פצצות אחת אחת
<Ron__> כן
<nicoco> אני עדיין מחכה לתמונה
<nicoco> ;p
<Ron__> הנה היא nicoco
<Ron__> http://yfrog.com/mj700x4671217674595178864j
<Hoborg> Title: Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/mj700x4671217674595178864j
<Ron__> תגידו איך אפשר להעלות וידאו לאינטרנט ולחלוק אותו רק עם משפחה?
<nicoco> בזהירות
<Ron__> איך היא?
<Ron__> התכתבתי עם עוד שוודית אבל בת 17
<Ron__> רוצים לראות תמונה שלה?
<Ron__> כוסית
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> תביא
<Ron__> מישהו מנורווגיה ענה לי כרגע
<Ron__> האמת זאת אישה
<Ron__> קבל http://yfrog.com/go700x5251263136114326112j
<Ron__> nicoco, איך היה?
<nicoco> נחמד, נחמד
<nicoco> עכשיו תוסיף לזה צבע וזה יהיה מושלם
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> זה כבר עם צבע
<Ron__> הנטבוק שלי כל כך תקוע ואני לא יודע מה לעשות
<nicoco> אני מקשקש
<nicoco> תכניס אותו לנהר
<nicoco> הוא ישתחרר ויזרום
<nicoco> :)
<Ron__> הלוואי והוא יזרום
<Ron__> ניסיתי להתקין עליו winxp
<Ron__> אבל לא הצלחתי
<Ron__> אני מחפש מישהו שיתקין לי winxp עם כל הדרייברים
<Ron__> זה אסוס מחורבן
<Ron__> גם חברות אחרות זה כל כך חרא בנטבוק?
<Ron__> ים
<Ron__> מישהו כאן?
<Ron__> nicoco,
<Ron__> לבד שוב
<Ron__> סתם אני מדבר עם מישהי מארצות הברית בפייסבוק
<nicoco> הפלאש היום מחורבן מהרגיל
<Yaron-Heb> מאיפה היא בארה״ב?
<nicoco> מקנזס
<nicoco> וקוראים לה דורותי
<Ron__> היא אומרת שהיא אדם פרטי ולכן היא גילתה לי איפה היא גרה רק אחרי כמה זמן
<Ron__> היא מאיך זה נקרא
<Ron__> מינסוטה
<shimi810> ‏מנירוסטה? :D
<shimi810> ‏היא בטח כפילה של דורותי מהקוסם מארץ עוץ :)
<nicoco> מה פתאום
<nicoco> היא בכלל חברה של איוב
<shimi810> ‏אויב? מה הוא כבר עשה לה?..
<shimi810> ‏עזוב, אני בהתקפת צחוק מהמחשבות האלה...
<shimi810> ‏חח
<Ron__> מישהו מכיר מישהו שיכול להתקין לי winxp?
<Ron__> shimi810, nicoco
<Ron__> do you have any idea for a macro to create?
<shimi810> ‎no...
<Ron__> check out http://www.itvmediaplayer.com/thank_you_download.php
<New0> היי מה קורה?
<Ron__> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Makeuseof/~3/ySGdGHfmhXA/
<Hoborg> Title: Déjà Dup: The Perfect Linux Backup Software
<nady> בוקר טוב
<New0> בוקר טוב
<trew1000> Ddorda: כל הכבוד
<trew1000> מאוד נחמד להשתמש במירו
<trew1000> תודה על התרגום
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: כל הכבוד על מה?
<trew1000> MIRO
<Ddorda> ‏חחח.. אני לא חושב שאני תרגמתי
<trew1000> כתוב שאתה באתר של התרגומים
<trew1000> אגב מירו
<trew1000> למה אני לא מצליח לראות סרטונים מיוטיוב?
<trew1000> הוא טוען שאין לי פלאש
<trew1000> איך אני מסביר לו שיש לי?
<email1459> hi
<New0> היי
<New0> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: סימן שהוא לא יודע איפה הפלאש נמצא
<Ddorda> ‎תעשה trace -eopen miro
<email1459> hi
<Ddorda> ‏ותעקוב
<email1459> english
<email1459> can u?
<email1459> jews are rubbers, killers
<Ddorda> ‎email1459: why do you think so?
<asw3> email1459, hiel
<New0> email1459 why do u say such thing?
<Ddorda> ‎troll.. leave him alone.
<asw3> email1459, do you want ssh access to my kippa?
<email1459> because they kill their neighbours
<email1459> and take palestinians lands
<Ddorda> ‎email1459: easy to say when you don't get rockets on your head twice a weak
<Ddorda> ‎email1459: and about the palestinians lands, it never was their lands, actually they came here just in the same time we did
<email1459> the good is up and give fire on israel
<Ddorda> ‎huh?
<email1459> but it newer was israel not in biblie too
<New0> email1459 rabbi say it because we don't keep shabbat
<email1459> rabbi is a rubber person
<New0> email1459 u know the fire that happen. and all the natural disaster in the all world rabbi say it's only to warning jews
<New0> email1459 do u have a reason to say so.. ?
<trew1000> Ddorda: אין לי פקודה כזאת trace
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: סליחה, strace
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon, moshe...?
<Ddorda> ‎serfus
<email1459> i don't know guy but what u doing is not god and good will give u back double
<New0> email1459 i'm not sure i'm follow
<Ddorda> ‎email1459: no doubt on that. stories usually can be deadly
<Ddorda> ‎email1459: now if you don't mind fuck off. this is ubuntu-il channel and not religion-fights channel
<Ddorda> ‎and trolls usually are not welcomed in here
<email1459> soon is and of liberalism, end i'm curious how u will manage everything
<email1459> u have no religion that's why
<Ddorda> ‎email1459: so you're anarchist too?
<Ddorda> ‎religion is for weeks.
<Ddorda> ‎weaks*
<New0> religion is just a way to live
<email1459> end u r strong
<Ddorda> ‎thanks you very much
<Ddorda> ‎and i hope it is the last time i do such thing
<Ddorda> ‎god damn it.
<New0> everyone and is choice
<New0> Ddorda :D tnx
<trew1000> Ddorda: http://pastebin.ca/2014655
<trew1000> t,v rutv navu?
<trew1000> אתה רואה משהו? כי אני לא
<Ddorda> ‏לא רואה =\
<Ddorda> ‏אז תעשה ככה:
<serfus> Ddorda, סורי, רק עכשיו התיישבתי
<Ddorda> ‎strace miro 2&>1 |grep flash
<trew1000> כלום
<trew1000> 0 תוצאות
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‏תחפש בגוגל את השגיאה שאתה מקבל
<Ddorda> ‏תריץ מירו במסוף, אולי הוא ייתן לך קצת פרטים
<trew1000> נראה איך אני אסתדר
<trew1000> תודה בכלופן
<Ddorda> ‏שמעו, אני מחפש כתבים ומתרגמים בשביל אתר חדשות בנושא תכנה חופשית, מישהו מעוניין?
<Ddorda> ‏הרעיון הוא שיהיה אתר פעיל שמוציא כתבה אחת ביום +-
<New0> דור אני חושב שאולי יש פה משהו
<trew1000> Ddorda: אני מוכן לתת כמה כתבות בחודש
<trew1000> אני מקווה שזה לא יתנגש לי עם הלימודים
<trew1000> יותר בנושא הגרפיקה
<trew1000> אם זה מתאים
<trew1000> אופססס מדובר על אתר חדשות
<trew1000> לא יודע כמה יש לי לתת
<someone235> מסתבר של-EDIMAX אין דרייברים ל-MAVERICK
<someone235> חארות
<New0> וואאלה מעניין
<New0> כ.רשת?
<someone235> WLAN CARD
<nicoco> someone235 - גם לי הייתה בעיה דומה
<nicoco> איך ששדרגתי ל10.10 זה הסתדר
<someone235> אבל זה לא מתאים ל-10.10
<someone235> זאת הבעיה
<nicoco> מה לא מתאים?
<someone235> הדרייבר
<someone235> זה שדיברתי עליו אתמול
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> אני לא קימפלתי לי דרייבר
<nicoco> או משהו כזה
<nicoco> פשוט שדרגתי וזה הסתדר
<Ddorda> ‏למה יש לי דז'וו?
<nicoco> כי הצקתי לך עם זה בערך עד השדרוג
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> איזה פקודה גורמת ל
<nicoco> hibernate?
<nicoco> אני יודע איך לעשות האלט וריבוט וכאלה, אבל מה עושה היברנייט?
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה
<Yaron-Heb> nicoco: יש לך סקריפטים ב־/etc/acpi/
<Yaron-Heb> תציץ שם
<Yaron-Heb> אמור להיות sleep ו־hibernate אם אני זוכר נכון
<nicoco> אוקיי
<nicoco> thanks :)
<serfus> Yaron-Heb, congretz on your membership
<Yaron-Heb> Thanks!! how did you find out?
<liel> Yaron-Heb: מזל טוב :D
<serfus> Yaron-Heb, http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com
<serfus> but i just saw your cloak
<nicoco> בגלל שהוא אלוהים בתחפושת כל כך מתוכמת שהוא לא יודע שהוא אלוהים
<serfus> Yaron-Heb, BTW if you r on IRC anyway, you might as well join #ubuntu-translators
<serfus> not much going on there but i do learn some stuff occasionally
<nicoco> יודעים מה מצאתי?
<nicoco> אייסי טאוור
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> איזה ענתיקה
<New0> המשחק?
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: מה קורה?
<sultan2> מצויין :) , איך אתה מרגיש Ddorda?
<sultan2> ישראלי עשה את הוידאו הבא:
<sultan2> (Part #1) Mini Cannon Firing and Destroying Targets http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxHW-QGMuZ4
<sultan2> תקראו מה המטומטמים מבני ברק לא מספרים לנו על קוקה קולה: Drinking Cola Reduces Male Fertility <http://www.ktradionetwork.com/2010/04/02/drinking-cola-reduces-male-fertility/>
<sultan2> קולה מפחיתה את הפוריות של בני אדם
<sultan2> ליטר ביום הופך בני אדם זכרים לעקרים
<sultan2> אבל... העיקר שזה כשר ;)
<Ddorda> ‏כשאתה מדבר על המפגרים מבני ברק למי אתה מתכוון?
<Ddorda> ‏ףם
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<sultan2> בעיקר לראשי הדת בישראל
<sultan2> אני לא מכליל (למעט אלו שהולכים עם הזרם, ולא חשוב לי מה דתם, מוצאם, צבעם וכו')
<Ddorda> ‏קראתי לא מזמן כתבה ממש מעניינת על זה שהרבה מאוד דתיים ככל הנראה בכלל לא מאמינים כ"כ, הם פשוט הולכים עם הזרם כי הזרם קשוח אתם
<Ddorda> ‏ואם הם לא היו פוחדים לאבד את המשפחה שלהם הם היו חוזרים בשאלה
<sultan2> זה יששששששששששששששששןןןןןן Ddorda
<sultan2> ‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‫ישן ‫ישן ‫ישן ‫ישן ‫ישן ‫ישן ‫ישן
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: יכול מאוד להיות, יש לך מושג איפה הכתבה הזאת? אני לא מצליח למצוא אותה שוב
<sultan2> לא קראתי על כך לאחרונה, אבל אני זוכר ששכן שלי מלפני 10 שנים היה פעיל מאוד במפלגת "שינוי" והיה לו הרבה מידע בעניין (גם כתבות מידיעות, מעריב, עיתונים ממדינות אחרות ועוד)
<sultan2> ‏‫תשאל את כל הדתיים בהרצליה פיתוח ובסניף בני עקיבה (הרצליה מערב) ורוב רובם (החניכים והוריהם) למעט המדריכים יאמרו את אותו הדבר "אנחנו שומרים על נוהג, איננו מאמינים באלו שאוכפים מדינויות כמו ש"ס ושאר הזונות"
<sultan2> זו דרך חיים
<sultan2> גם הרבה חרידים בחולון ובבני ברק יאמרו זאת (בדר"כ בדלתיים סגורות)
<sultan2> אני זוכר סקר מאוד מצחיק של מפלגת "שינוי" ובו היתה השאלה הבאה:
<sultan2> 3) האם אתה חרידי? כן
<sultan2> 8) האם אתה מאמין באלוקים? לא
<sultan2> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח...
<sultan2> אני שומר על ה LifeStyle
<sultan2> בחיי, ש"ס, עובדיה, הראשון לציון וכל שאר ה"מנהיגים" הורסים אותנו ואת השם של המדינה שלנו
<sultan2> וגם המנהיגים הדפוקים של המדינות המוסלמיות!
<sultan2> וגם המנהיגים הנוצרים
<trew1000> קראתי עכשיו את מה שכתב סוסום על JFS
<trew1000> נשמע מעניין
<sultan2> יאללה, וגם כל 6 מיליארד האנשים בכדוה"א
<sultan2> יאללה, להשמיד את כולם ;)
<trew1000> אגב זו מערכת בפיתוח? כי לא ממש הבנתי כך מויקיפדיה
<trew1000> כתוב שם ש-IBM עזבה אותה
<trew1000> אז מה נשאר קומץ מפתחים?
<trew1000> שווה להסתמך על זה?
<trew1000> מה אומרים?
<sultan2> trew1000: האם צפית בסרט "התאגיד"?
<trew1000> לא
<sultan2> The Corporation (2003)
<trew1000> לא רואה סרטים
<sultan2> קישור (...מחפש...)
<sultan2> סרט תעודה
<sultan2> אתה תהיה המום
<trew1000> בהקשר למה שאמרתי מקודם הנה הלינק http://www.realtux.co.cc/blog/index.php/129
<sultan2> http://conspil.com/2009/01/13/%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%90%D7%92%D7%99%D7%93/
<Hoborg> Title: התאגיד - קונספיל
<sultan2> טורנט http://torrentz.com/565e44c9eef39db4972474c9b3f195930b949797
<sultan2> מספר לנו אין קוקה קולה עשתה עסקים עם מדינות עויינות האחת את השניה בזמן מלחה"ע השניה
<sultan2> אמריקה (קולה) גרמניה (פאנטה) -- ניהול ע"י אותה חברה
<sultan2> IBM ידעה שהיא בונה תוכנת מיון להשמדה המונית
<sultan2> אתה תהיה המום לראות שכלום לא השתנה
<Hero> עזבו אותכם שטויות
<Hero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV5_yiIOsQE
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Friends Love
<Hero> תראו
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV5_yiIOsQE
<sultan2> OMG! Distributed DNS system http://p2pdns.baywords.com/2010/11/30/hello-world/
<sultan2> אתרי אינטרנט ב P2P חחחחחחחחחח נשמע טוב
<Hero> sultan2 ?
<sultan2> כן, Hero
<Hero> sultan2 - על מה אתה מדבר?
<sultan2> תקרא
<sultan2> הרעיון הוא:
<sultan2> שבאותה צורה שבה פועל DHT בביטורנט
<sultan2> כך יהיה האינטרנט, וכך לממשלות לא יהיה שום כח לחסום אתרים באופן נקודתי
<sultan2> כדי לחסום גישה ל DNS-P2P ממשלות יהיו חייבות לצנזר גישה טוטאלית לרשת
<sultan2> כמובן שאין פה הצעה להפוך ולהמיר את הקיים, אלא להוסיף מערכת נוספת לזו הקיימת
<sultan2> כלומר, עדיין יש לך את ה WWW הישן והטוב + DNS-P2P
<sultan2> Hero: שאלה: האם אתה יכול לשתף טורנטים בלי טראקרים שיקשרו אותך עם אחרים?
<Hero> האמת שאני לא כזה מבין בזה
<Hero> למרות שהייתי רוצה להבין
<Hero> אגב עם קיבלת מיוט
<Hero> תשתמש בנוטיס
<sultan2> נוטיס?
<Hero> /notice <nick/channel> <message>
<sultan2> Hero:
<sultan2> ‏‫הרעיון של DHT הוא פשוט מאוד, לכל טורנט יש מספר סידורי מסוג SHA1 (אם תמצא שני טורנטים שונים (תוכן שונה) עם מספר זהה, אתה תהיה מיליונר) למשל 565e44c9eef39db4972474c9b3f195930b949797 הוא המספר הייחודי של הסרט The Corporation
<sultan2> אם לשני קליינטים יש תמיכה של DHT אז הם יכולים לשתף את התוכן ב-ל-י שום גוף/מקור ריכוזי כמו טראקר Tracker כגון: http://tracker.thepiratebay.org/announce , http://tracker.mightynova.com:4315/announce , http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce , http://tracker.publicbt.com:80/announce
<sultan2> כל מה שצריך הוא DHT, לתכונת ה DHT יש יכולת לסרוק ספרות IP אקראיות, DHT נותן לקליינט הביטורנט לשאול כל IP האם: (1) אתה משתמש בביטוררנט + DHT
<sultan2> ואם התשובה הינה חיובית אז הוא שואל (2) האם אתה משתף את אותם הקבצים שאני משתף (האם יש לנו את אותו המספר הסידורי SHA1?)
<sultan2> ואז השיתוף חל :)
<Hero> sultan2 - זה למה צריך את זה
<Ron__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xMCNmUaGko
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Mister Sandman - The Chordettes
<sultan2> מכיוון שאם אתה נמצא בסעודי ערביה (או ערב הסעודית) אף אחד לא יעמוד בדרכך אם תרצה לשתף קבצים לישראלים
<sultan2> אנטי-צנזורה
<Ron__> איך אפשר למנוע לחלוק קבצים עם ישראלים?
<sultan2> חסימת IP למשל
<sultan2> חסימת אתרים
<sultan2> קבצים? חסימת שרתי eMule
<Ron__> טוב
<sultan2> uBOTu-fr: הינו בוט?
<sultan2> ביביטורנט זה סופר קשה
<sultan2> האם זכורות לכם התמונות המזוייפות שהראו בטמבלויזיה של קורבנות לבנונים במלחמה האחרונה?
<sultan2> האם אתם זוכרים את האמיתיות? את אלו ששיתפו ברשת הביטורנט והממשלה והתשקורת ניסו להתעלם מהן?
<sultan2> ביטורנט לא נולד סתם ככה, זו הייתה המטרה הבסיסית שלו, והיא: שכל User/Peer ישמש, הלכה למעשה, כשרת בלתי תלוי שעומד בפני עצמו
<sultan2> חבר'ה: לתשומת ליבכם, צנזורה של ביטורנט (פר-SHA1) באוסטרליה מוערכת בעלות של $40,000 ליום לחברות ה ISP השונות
<sultan2> כמובן, זה עדיין לא יצא אל הפועל
<Ron__> מצאתי תמונת עירום יפה באטרף של ישראלית
<sultan2> נו, תשלח לי קישור
<Ron__> חכה
<Ron__> תגידו
<Ron__> יש דרך לנגן פלאש תחליפי בוין 7? עושה לי בעיות הנגן המקורי
<Ron__> הוא תוקע יוטיוב ויופורן
<Ron__> לא שאני גולש ביופורן :)
<Ron__> אני אוהב את זה
<Ron__> http://www.beautifulagony.com/public/main.php
<Hoborg> Title: beautiful agony - facettes de la petite mort view
<Ron__> יש לי בעיה לצפות בפלאש בחלונות
<Hero> Ron__ - עוד לא מצאת אחת?
<Ron__> זה כל הזמן נתקע
<Ron__> Hero, היום ראיתי מלא כוסיות
<Ron__> אבל אל מצאתי עדיין
<Hero> לראות זה לא שווה
<Ron__> וגם לא הצלחתי להירשם להכרויות כי מה שרציתי לא פעיל עכשיו
<Ron__> זה שווה גם לראות אבל יותר שווה להיות במיטה ביחד
<Ron__> :)
<Ron__> אתה גר ביפו?
<Hero> לא
<Ron__> היום עמדה איתי בתור בסופר מישהי מהממת ביותר. תמיד עומדות לידי כוסיות, ואם לא אז אני עומד ליידן
<Ron__> לידן
<Ron__> היא קנתה בין היתר יוגורט בטעם עוגת גבינה. זה טעים
<Hero> Ron__ - תעשה משהו
<Hero> אל תהיה נמושה
<Ron__> אני לא יודע לדבר עם בנות היום דיברתי עם 2 ולא יצא מזה שום שיחה כי אני מדבר ממש גורע. אבל אני צריך להתאמן על זה
<Ron__> למעשה הן דיברו איתי
<Hero> Ron__ - תתאמן על כל אחת :/
<Ron__> הלוואי :)
<Ron__> לא קל לי. שמע ממש לא קל לי עם זה. :(
<Ron__> אתה מדבר עם נשים?
<Ron__> הספרים שקראתי לא היו לי עזרה מדהימה
<Ron__> אבל כתוב בהן שחייבים לפעול
<Ron__> כי אחרת גומרים באוננות
<Hero> Ron__ - כן אני מדבר חופשי
<Ron__> וקל לך?
<Hero> לא קל
<Ron__> Hero,
<Hero> אבל אני מנסה
<Ron__> כמה דברים חושניים יצאו מזה כבר?
<Hero> תלוי לאן אני שואך
<Hero> שואף*
<Ron__> אתה אומר שלום לכל אחת?
<Hero> לא
<Hero> תלוי איפה מי מה מו
<Hero> מה אני רוצה לעשות
<Ron__> sultan2, תיכנס לאטרף
<Ron__> מה כבר אפשר לרצות לעשות למשל?
<Ron__> יש האח הגדול אה?
<Ron__> זה נראה לי יכול לתרום לי לתחום החברתי כי אני אלמד לדבר יותר טוב
<Ron__> הם מדברים שם בשצף
<Ron__> Hero, על מה אתה מדבר איתן?
<Interruptus> אתה צריך כוסית ערק
<Interruptus> זה פותח יופי יופי
<sultan2> תגידו, יש כאן משתמשים מתחת ליל 18? :P
<Ron__> לא לא
<Ron__> זה לא מתאים לי אלכוהול
<Ron__> אני לא אוהב את זה
<Ron__> הלוואי וזה היה עוזר. אני צריך לנסות בכל אופן.
<Hero> Ron__ - תלוי שוב מה אתה רוצה להשיג
<Ron__> אני רוצה להתכרבל עם מישהי שווה במיטה ולשכב איתה ;)
<Hero> יש את החרטא הזה
<Hero> !g אומנות הפיתוי
<Hoborg> "המרכז לאומנות הפיתוי | איך להתחיל עם בחורה | ספר &quot;סודות הפיתוי&quot;" - http://www.mapi.co.il/ | "אומנות הפיתוי" - http://www.pitui.co.il/
<Hero> חבר שלי טען שזה עזר לו
<Hero> תנסה יש איזה חלק שאפשר להוריד בחינם
<Hero> תקרא אולי זה באמתיעזור
<Hero> חבר שלי טען שזה עזר לו
<Ron__> תודה
<Ron__> אני מכיר את זה. אני רוצה להזמין את הספר
<Ron__> http://www.starmed.co.il/forum-101/msg-3281505
<Hoborg> Title: איך אתם יכולים להיות שמחים?
<Ron__> אני עדיין לא עייף בבשביל להירדם
<Ron__> חבר שלך היה בקורס או קרא את הספר או קרא באתר? Hero
<Hero> Ron__ - קרא את הsimple
<Hero> Ron__ - בעיקר שם עובדים על בטחון עצמי
<Ron__> אני אוהב ספרי מוטיבציה
<Hero> אל תהיה חסר בטחון והכל יהיה בסדר
<Ron__> אני מאמין שגם אם אני אעשה את הקורס זה לא יעזור
<Ron__> אני חסר בטחון בטירוף
<Ron__> קיצוני ביותר
<Hero> אין דבר כזה
<Hero> לא קיים
<Hero> נקודה[
<Ron__> אני נכנס לחרדה רצינית
<Ron__> מה לא קיים
<Ron__> ?
<Hero> לא קיים אתה פשוט צריך להעיז
<Hero> ככה אני חושב אז מקסימום לא הלך
<Hero> לא קרה כלום
<Ron__> אני מתגעגע לזאת בתור מהיום
<Ron__> מה להגיד? גם אני אוהב את היוגורט הזה. ממתי את קונה אותו? זה בשבילך?
<Hero> איך אתה מתגעגע אם אתה לא ראית אותה :/
<Ron__> ראיתי אותה בסופר
<Hero> לא משנה מה תגיד
<Hero> פשוט תגיד תנסה ורק כך תלמד
<Hero> ולא יודע תזרום אף פעם זה לא מזיק
<Ron__> אני צריך עוד עידוד בשביל שזה יעבוד
<Ron__> אני לא יודע לזרום
<Ron__> אני נכנס לחרדה
<Ron__> אפילו עכשיו שאני מדבר איתך אני בחרדה רצינית
<Ron__> תתאר לעצמך
<Hero> תעשה ניסוי
<Hero> רוצה?
<Ron__> בכיף
<Ron__> זה גובל בזה שבנות כבר מתחילות לדבר איתי
<Hero> לך מחר ל10 בנות ותשאל מה השעה
<Ron__> חחח
<Hero> זהו אני לא מבקש ממך יותר
<Ron__> אבל אני יודע מה השעה. אני ארגיש לא בסדר
<Ron__> סבבה
<Ron__> זה באמת רעיון טוב
<Hero> אז תשאל מתי האוטובוס מגיע
<Ron__> אני נוסע באוטו
<Ron__> אתה מבין? הכל מלכודת
<Ron__> ככה זה בחיים שלי
<Hero> אז לא יודע
<Ron__> תדע תדע
<Hero> אוקיי תן לי לחשוב
<Ron__> זה אפשרי לשאול מה השעה הרבה פעמים
<Hero> תשאל אותה איפה נמצא כאן חנות כך וכך הקרוב מה זה באמת משנה
<Hero> זה לא כזה משנה
<Hero> תעשה את זה כמה ימים
<Hero> BRB make food
<Ron__> אני אשאל איפה יש חנות לבגדים יפים יד שנייה, זה מעניין אותי
<Ron__> BBQ make food
<Hero> חזרתי
<Hero> Ron__ ?
<Hero> Ron__ ?
<Hero> Ron__ , nvm
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-10
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: כאן?
<trew1000> Ddorda: ?
<Hero> Ron__-> איך מתקדם?
<Ron__> Hero, שכחתי מזה אבל היום אני אנסה קצת לשאול בנות אם אני אראה אותן
<sultan2> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח Wikileaks shows Saudi wild party with Alcohol, drugs, sex and prostitutes <http://english.pravda.ru/world/asia/09-12-2010/116132-wikileaks_shows_saudi_wild_party-0/>
<Hero> Ddorda-> פה?
<Hero> nicoco-> אתה כאן?
<Hero> http://il.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hoborg> Title: איגוד האינטרנט הישראלי - ISOC-IL
<shimi810> ‏עכשיו אני פשוט חייב לקלל את הווינדוס הקאקר הזה - ביצעתי 'תיקון שגיאות' לכונן החיצוני - מה קיבלתי? כל הקלטות הטלוויזיה נמחקו לגמרי. אז כמו שה־ "תיקון שגיאות" של ווינדוס באמת מתקן משהו (יותר נכון, מוחק), אז ככה גם הווינדוס הוא שגיאה אחת גדולה מבחינת תק
<shimi810> ‏לות...
<shimi810> ‏אז... יש תוכנות שחזור מידע ללינוקס או שעדיף להסתמך על ווידוס במקרה הזה?
<shimi810> ‏טוב, נתחפף לווינדוס..
<Ron__> מישהו כאן?
<Ron__> מה הערוץ של וורד פרס?
<Ron__> אני לא מוצא איך להקים דטאבייס בשרת שלי
<shimi810_win> פויה, ווינדוס! גם על הכונן החיצוני השני אמר שישנם בעיות ומחק לי את קבצי הוידיאו - ווינדוס לא אוהב קבתי וידיאו? המערכת נפלה על הראש...
<nady> מה נישמע
<sultan2> Wikileaks shows Saudi wild party with Alcohol, drugs, sex and prostitutes <http://english.pravda.ru/world/asia/09-12-2010/116132-wikileaks_shows_saudi_wild_party-0/>
<sultan2> Document: http://wikileaks.ch/cable/2009/11/09JEDDAH443.html
<sultan2> Torrent: http://torrentz.com/2fdf2ee22cd847e2f73cf69d8379daa7f8018888
<sultan2> File: /cable/2009/11/09JEDDAH443.html
<Ron__> what do i do about that? http://pastebin.com/WTJ7NK5R
<Ron__> îéùäå ëàï ìòðåú òì îä ùùàìúé?
<shimi810_win> אתה צריך לשנות להרשאות כתיבה את התיקייה wp-content
<Ddorda> ‏Ron__: להרים מסד נתונים זה לא בעיה בוורדפרס
<avishai> ‎Ddorda, מה קורה
<Ddorda> ‏avishai: בסדר, מה קורה?
<avishai> ‏העליתי חרס
<Ddorda> ‏כל היום הייתי בחוץ אני די גמור
<Ddorda> ‏כן? ישבת על זה שוב?
<Ddorda> ‏עם אור?
<avishai> ‏לא, אין לו זמן
<avishai> ‏הוא עסוק מעל הראש
<Ddorda> ‏אור
<Ddorda> ‏אני מאמין לו
<avishai> ‏והוא בדיוק התחיל לצאת עם מישהי
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏אחת חדשה? מה קרה לקודמת?
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני לא אחטט
<avishai> ‏לא הלך
<avishai> ‏קורה
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע, עוד לא קרה לי
<Ddorda> ‏ףַ
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אולי אני אפרסם משהו בוואטספ?
<avishai> ‏אפשרי
<nicoco> וואט
<nicoco> משום מה כונן שלי איבד את יכולת הכתיבה שלו :O
<nicoco> מחיצה יותר נכון
<liel> nicoco: גם לי זה קרה
<nicoco> איך מחזירים לו אותה?
<liel> לאחר הפעלה מחדש הוא לא עלה :S
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> זה לא שהוא לא עולה
<nicoco> הוא עולה ויש גישה להכל
<nicoco> אבל אי אפשר לכתוב עליו
<nicoco> אבל בסדר
<nicoco> סידרתי את זה
<nicoco> יחי ה-GParted
<nicoco> :D
<sultan2> יחי WikiLeaks !
<Ron__> äéé, éù ìé ùàìä òì äçééí ;)
<Ron__> úåê ëîä æîï ååã÷ä îùôéòä?
<Ron__> áãøê ëìì
<serfus> Ron__, UTF-8 please
<Ron__> תוך כמה זמן וודקה משפיעה?
<serfus> Ron__, דקות?
<serfus> בכל מקרה, לא ממש מתאים לכן
<serfus> ;)
<Ron__> דקות?
<Ron__> :(
<Ron__> :)
<Ron__> קראתי בספר על ביישנות שלא כדאי לשתות אלכוהול בשביל להימנע מביישנות
<nicoco> ביישנות?
<nicoco> !g זמן ההשפעה של אלכוהול
<Hoborg> "שכרות – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%25A9%25D7%259B%25D7%25A8%25D7%2595%25D7%25AA | "אלכוהול ונהיגה – מתי אפשר?" - http://www.motori.co.il/content/view/211/10909/
<Ron__> תודה
<Ron__> כן ספר על ביישנות באנגלית שקראתי לפני חצי שנה
<Ron__> מישהו כאן? יש לי בעיה רצינית בוורדפרס
<moshe_> אני לא מכיר את וורדפרס אבל מה הבעיה?
<serfus> Ron__,  /join #wordpress
<serfus> Ron__, תכתוב את זה בתיבת הטקסט
<Ron__> הבעיה היא בייבוא
<Ron__> מקבל הודעת שגיאה
<Ron__> moshe_,
<moshe_> Ron__, כן?
<Ron__> serfus, תודה
<Ron__> אבל לא עונים לי שם בנתיים
<serfus> דווקא אני זוכר שזה ערוץ דיי פעיל, כשהייתי צריך עזרו לי שם
<Ron__> אני מקבל http://pastebin.com/uBwL7giQ
<moshe_> יתכן שלא הספיקו, אולי זה זמן שהערוץ פחות פעיל או משהו
<moshe_> Ron__, האם התיקיה שבה אתה מנסה לשים את הקבצים שלך ניתנת לכתיבה ע"י השרת?
<Ron__> יכול להיות שזאת לא השעה המתאימה moshe_  serfus
<Ron__> רגע ענו לי
<Ron__> moshe_, שמע. בדקתי עכשיו באףטיפי ואין בכלל תיקייה שנקראת אפלודס
<moshe_> תנסה ליצור אחת ותראה מה קורה
<Ron__> אמרו לי לשנות את ההרשאה של התיקייה הראשית
<Ron__> אבל אני לא מוצא את האפשרות בפיילזילה
<moshe_> אני לא מכיר אבל הם בטח יוכלו לכוון אותך (החברה בערוץ וורדפרס)
<Ron__> moshe_,
<Ron__> כאשר התקנתי פיילזילה הפיירוול לא ביקש אישור בשביל שהתוכנה תוכל להיכנס לאינטרנט. למישהו יש מושג למה?
<nicoco> פיירוול?
<nicoco> אולי כי אתה עובד עם לינוקס
<Ron__> i'm trying to post in my blog but get : The server is too busy at the moment.
<nicoco> well maybe the server is too busy at the moment...
<Ron_> יש לי בעיה
<Ron_> כאשר אני עושה שמירה לקובץ טקסט בחלונות אז הסמן זז כמה מקומות הצידה. מה זה נראה לכם? ניסיתי כבר להתקין חלונות מחדש
<Ddorda> ‏איפה האופים?
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon, moshe_ ?
<moshe_> ?
<moshe_> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe_: פעם הבאה שרון שואל שאלות על ווינדוז תן לו באן + הודעה בפרטי על למה אסור להיות טרול
<Ddorda> ‏זה כבר מוגזם.
<moshe_> העירו לו על זה קודם?
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏לא עקבתי
<moshe_> אוקי, אז אני אעיר לו בפעם הבאה שזה קורה ואם זה לא עוזר נעיף אותו, עדיף להעיר לפני שנעיף ואני מעדיף לא לקחת סיכון בזה
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-11
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב חבר'ה
<moshe742> בוקר טוב ובהצלחה עם האתר חדשות:)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: תודה
<Ddorda> ‏אני בסוף בכלל לא על השרת של המקור, לקח להם יותר מדי זמן בשבילי
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון? הרי היום רם און שלח את המייל הזה
<Yaron-Heb> דור אם התכניות הן לעשות כסף בעתיד עדיף לא להסתמך על המקור
<Ddorda> ‏לא בניתי על לעשות כסף, אבל זו אפשרות שיכולה להיות
<Yaron-Heb> במידת הצורך אם הוחלט לשים פרסומות והאתר רואה רווחים תפצה את נתנאל וזהו
<moshe742> איך לעשות כסף? גם אני רוצה:)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: למכור את הנשמה לשטן
<Yaron-Heb> בדיוק, השאלה היא האם המקור יהיה מוכן לזה
<Yaron-Heb> תמורת פיצוי
<Yaron-Heb> אם לא, עדיף ללכת למקור פרטי כביכול
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: מה אתה אומר, לתת לכל הכתבים הרשאות של מנהל או לכל כתב רק הרשאות כתב
<moshe742> למה שהכתבים יצטרכו השראות מנהל?
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לשנות את זמן השליחה של פוסטים אחרים
<moshe742> כלומר פוסטים שלא הם כתבו?
<Yaron-Heb> לדעתי הרשאות כתב ולך הרשאות עורך
<Yaron-Heb> ואתה תאשר כתבות וגם תוודא שהן תקינות לשונית וכו׳
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<serfus> Ddorda, במה האתר יתמקד? טכנולוגיה בכלל? אובונטו? קוד פתוח?
<Ddorda> ‏קוד פתוח ותכנה חופשית
<nicoco> דור, מבחינתי אין לי בעיה להיות בQC
<nicoco> לעבור על הכל ולתקן שגיאות וטייפוס
<Ddorda> ‏טייפוס?
<Ddorda> ‏תקלדות?
<nicoco> כן
<serfus> typo
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: כמה טוב אתה בעברית? :P
<serfus> ואיך כתבות יצאו, אחת לכמה זמן או כל כתבה בפני עצמה?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: כלומר?
<Ddorda> ‏בעיקרון אמורה לצאת כתבה אחת ליום, אולי לא כולל שבת
<nicoco> אני מבקר איכות בקבוצה שמתרגמת אנימות
<nicoco> אני צריך להיות טוב בהכל :)
<serfus> אהא
<nicoco> וזה יותר קשה ממה שזה נראה
<serfus> Ddorda, זאת מטרה שאפתנית מאוד, בטוח שתוכל לעמוד בה?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: יש הרבה מאוד כתבים
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו 8 אנשים
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: פרות או פירות? תוכנות או תכנות?
<nicoco> תכנות זה כתיב חסר, אבל הוא תקין
<nicoco> לעמות זאת צריך לכתוב פירות
<nicoco> ואם זה מעודד אותך יש לי מנוי לרב מילים, בנוסף
<serfus> פירות אוכלים, פרות עושות מו
<serfus> :P
<nicoco> אבל זה הבונוס :)
<Ddorda> ‏איום ונורא. אתה תצטרך לעבור מסע מחשל לפני זה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<nicoco> לול
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: קודם כל, רב מילים זה מילון זוועה. הם מכניסים למילון אפילו סלנג
<nicoco> שמע לי, הם אחלה בחלה
<nicoco> והם מילון
<nicoco> מן הסתם שהם יתרגמו כמה שיותר מילים
<nicoco> כשזה סלנג מצויין שזה סלנג
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏אני מוצא את זה זוועה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה עניין של טען
<Ddorda> ‏טעם*
<Ddorda> ‏מעבר לזה, הם כותבים עם טעויות ניקוד
<Ddorda> ‏שזה באמת זוועה
<nicoco> אבל אנחנו נכתוב בלי ניקוד, אני מניח
<nicoco> :)
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏וגם יש להם טעויות כמו שאתה אמרת
<nicoco> הם לא מושלמים
<nicoco> אבל גם האקדמיה לא מושלמת
<Ddorda> ‏האקדמיה מושלמת יותר
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<nicoco> אני אישית מעדיף אותם על האקדמיה
<Ddorda> ‏למרות שגם להם לא חסרים פאקים
<Ddorda> ‏ההבדל הוא שהאקדמיה זה תקן
<Ddorda> ‏והמילון זה משהו פרטי שלא שם על תקנים
<nicoco> כן...
<nicoco> :\
<Ddorda> ‏זה כמו "דבר נכון" מול "דבר איך שנשמע לך טוב ונהפוך את זה לבסדר"
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> תכלס
<Ddorda> ‏(אני כזה בנאדם מערער, זה פשוט לא בסדר)
<nicoco> אבל אני רואה את זה דווקא הפוך
<nicoco> רב מילים יותר מחמירים מהאקדמיה בהרבה
<Ddorda> ‎?
<nicoco> אתה לא מבין כמה היתרים מיותרים יש לאקדמיה
<Ddorda> ‏כמו מה למשל?
<nicoco> עתיד משול לציווי
<nicoco> בעע
<nicoco> אתה יכול להחליף אותם וזה יהיה תקין
<Ddorda> ‏עתיד משול לציווי? איפה זה כתוב?
<nicoco> כביכול
<Ddorda> ‏במקום "לך" > "תלך" וכד'?
<Ddorda> ‏איפה קראת את זה?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> לא קראתי
<nicoco> יש לי ידידה שלומדת עריכה
<nicoco> היא אמרה לי את זה לפני כמה ימים
<Ddorda> ‏לא ראיתי דבר כזה באתר של האקדמיה מעולם
<Ddorda> ‏זה נשמע לי כמו אגדה אורבנית
<nicoco> כי הם לא רושמים הכל באתר
<Ddorda> ‏כמו הקטע עם רוב־נקבה
<nicoco> חיפשתי המון דברים שקראתי בעיתון או שמעתי
<nicoco> האתר לא מעודכן בשיט
<Ddorda> ‏פעם היה להם מדור אגדות אורבניות שנעלם וחבל
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: מתי היית בו פעם אחרונה?
<Ddorda> ‏כי הם חידשו אותו לפני איזה חודש
<nicoco> לפני הרבה זמן האמת
<nicoco> אבל כשהייתי הוא לא היה מעודכן
<nicoco> :)
<Ddorda> ‏בנו אותו מחדש
<nicoco> וואלה
<nicoco> !g האקדמיה ללשון העברית
<Hoborg> "האקדמיה ללשון העברית – דף הבית" - http://hebrew-academy.huji.ac.il/ | "מונחי האקדמיה" - http://hebrew-terms.huji.ac.il/
<nicoco> thanks
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> נראה נחמד
<nicoco> אהבתי את העיצוב
<nicoco> רַגֶּשֶׁת
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> אהבתי
<nicoco> רַגֶּשֶׁת - אלרגיה
<nicoco> יש להם קצת באגים בכרומיום
<Ddorda> ‏יש להם קצת באגים בכללי, אבל זה יותר טוב מהאתר הקודם
<Ddorda> ‏ועכשיו רם און עושה לי סצנות של "איזה לא אחראי אתה"
<Ddorda> ‏כי לקח להם יומיים מהרגע שביקשתי פורמלית עד שהם אמרו שאני אקבל שטח בשרת
<Ddorda> ‏שזה המון טרחה לדון בזה
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אתה מתחבר מהר מדי לחדר
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך להגיד לו להמתין כמה שניות
<Ddorda> ‏אחרת רואים לך הכל
<Yaron-Heb> מה זאת אומרת?
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> ‎[14:25] * Yaron-Heb (~yaron@77.127.126.221) has joined #ubuntu-il [14:25] * Yaron-Heb has quit (Changing host)
<Ddorda> ‎[14:25] * Yaron-Heb (~yaron@ubuntu/member/yaron-heb) has joined #ubuntu-il
<Ddorda> ‏'בנת?
<Yaron-Heb> האיי פי נחשף כביכול?
<Ddorda> ‏אינדיד
<Ddorda> ‏זה מאבד את כל הקטע של קלוק
<Yaron-Heb> יש שיטה להאט התחברות לחדרים בפידג׳ן?
<Ddorda> ‏בוא נשאל את חברנו
<Ddorda> !g delay joining channels irc pidgin
<Hoborg> "#4588 (Need delay on IRC auto-join) – Pidgin – Trac" - http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4588 | "Protocol Specific Questions – Pidgin – Trac" - http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%2520Specific%2520Questions
<Yaron-Heb> צריך להצביע אבל זה לא קיים, איך זה עובד אצלך?
<Ddorda> ‏כמו שנאמר, באירק התנהג כאירקאי ותעבוד עם תכנה מתאימה ולא פידג'ין
<Ddorda> ‏אני מת על הציפור המכוערת הזאת, אבל זה פשוט לא מתאים לצ'אטים
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אני שונא את התשובות של פידג'ין
<Ddorda> ‏יש בעיה כזאת וכזאת, אני מצי פתרון כזה וכזה. תשובה: לי זה לא קורה וזה גם לא נראה לי כזה חשוב > won't fix
<Ddorda> ‏מציע*
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: גם אתה צריך להאט את הכניסה
<nicoco> כבר האטתי פעם אחת
<nicoco> להאיט עוד?
<Ddorda> ‏כנראה..
<Ddorda> ‏לכמה האטת?
<nicoco> 8
<nicoco> הממ
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר.. זה אמור להיות מספיק
<nicoco> שכחתי איך עושים
<nicoco> join_delay?
<Ddorda> ‎ /set irc_join_delay 10
<nicoco> תודה
<Ddorda> ‏בכיף :)
<nicoco> יאללה
<nicoco> אני צריך לזוז
<nicoco> ביי~
<Ddorda> ‏גםן אני
<Ddorda> ‏להת'
<Ddorda> ‏liel: יש כבר פלאגין דיונים?
<Ddorda> ‏לקלארקק
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏avishai: ראית את המייל שלי?
<liel> Ddorda: לא
<avishai> ‏כן
<liel> זו עבודה של דורון
<Ddorda> ‏liel: יש לך יותר ניסיון ממנו במה צריך ומה לא צריך בוט שיחות, לא עדיף שאתה תעשה אותו?
<Ddorda> ‏אלא אם כן הוא כבר התחיל
<liel> הוא כבר התחיל
<Ddorda> ‏liel: סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: מה קורה?
<avi1333> שבוע טוב אנשים:)
<avi1333> תגידו מישהו יודע איך לעקוף את המגבלות של google ads?
<avi1333> ז"א שאני יוכל ללחוץ כמה פעמים שאני רוצה על הפרסומת מבלי שיחסם לי החשבן
<serfus> avi1333, זה לא יהיה חוקי ואם יגלו אותך יחסמו אותך
<avi1333> בעיקרון זה בשביל חבר שלי והחלטתי בסופו של דבר לא לעזור לו ביגלל שזה השגת דבר במרמה
<serfus> יופי, נפלאות המצפון :)
<avi1333> :D
<Hero> כן או שהפחד עושה את שלו
<avi1333> חחח לא חושב שייש ממה לפחד...
<avi1333> בכל אופן דבר שכזה נוגד את הערכים שלי
<avi1333> אבל אני ישקר אם אני יגיד שזה לא מעניין אותי לעבוד על מערכת גוגל
<nady> שבוע טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<serfus> nady, שבוע טוב
<Ddorda> ‏nady: שבוע מצוין
<nady> מה נישמע
<nady> לא נותן ליבחור וונידוס או אובנטו מה עושים
<nady> מי זה סר פוס
<nicoco> XDDD
<nicoco> סר פוסיקאט
<nady> איך
<nicoco> הוא החתול המקומי
<nady> שבווע טוב
<nicoco> בזהירות
<nady> למה חתולים
<nady> איך עושים שיחזור באובנטו
<nicoco> כי אנחנו אחרי מתקפת עכברים רדיואקטיבית
<nicoco> שיחזור לגראב?
<nicoco> !g שחזור גראב באובונטו
<Hoborg> "אובונטו ישראל • צפה בנושא - [מדריך] שיחזור GRUB 2 לאחר דריסת ה-MBR." - http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D20%26t%3D5122 | "/srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/08/06/#ubuntu-il.log" - http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/08/06/%2523ubuntu-il.html
<nady> רק ווינדוס עולה
<nicoco> יכול להיות שאתה לא טוען את הכונן הנכון בביוס
<nicoco> יש לך C ו-D?
<nady> איך מתקנים
<nicoco> איך אני אעזור לך אם אתה לא עונה לי על השאלות
<nicoco> ?
<nady> לא שמעתי על זה
<nicoco> על מה? :|
<nicoco> אתה לא נותן פרטים
<nady> אפשרות ביוס
<nicoco> טוב
<nicoco> בוא נתחיל מהתחלה
<nicoco> מה הבעיה?
<nady> האובנטו על די אני רואה
<nicoco> תן כמה שיותר פרטים
<nady> התקנתי ווינדוס והאפשרות ליבחור נעלה
<nady> נעלמה
<nicoco> פירמטת או משהו כזה?
<nicoco> אם לא
<nady> כן
<nady> אבל רק את סי
<nicoco> אז כנס לביוס
<nicoco> טוב
<nicoco> אז כנס לביוס
<nicoco> ותגדיר לו למשוך מדי
<nady> אפשר שהמחשב דולק
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> זה ביוס
<nady> לימשוך מה
<nicoco> ההגדרות של איך להעלות את המחשב
<nady> יש אפשרות די
<nicoco> אני חושב שהביוס מושך מכונן D
<nicoco> C*
<nicoco> ואם הגראב מותקן על כונן D
<kosherpup> אהלן
<nicoco> אז אתה צריך להגדיר את הביוס
<nicoco> ככה שימשוך מכונן D
<nicoco> kosherpup - אהלן וסהלן
<kosherpup> אהלן ניקו
<nady> טוב אני יוצא
<nicoco> בהצלחה
<kosherpup> הSATABשלי משגע תשכל
<kosherpup> SATA*
<kosherpup> כשאני מפעיל אותו
<kosherpup> אז המחשב מפסיק להגיב לכונן דיסקים
<kosherpup> שהוא IDE
<kosherpup> ולכרטיס קול המובנה
<kosherpup> ומי יודע מה עוד אם הייתי מחכה ולא מכבה אותו
<kosherpup> אם היה לי מחשב אחר הייתי מסתכן בפירמוט ביוס
<kosherpup> אבל זה המחשב הכי טוב שלי
<nicoco> :O
<avi1333_> נשמע כמו בעיה רצינית בלוח...
<kosherpup> סביר להניח בדריבר בביוס
<kosherpup> זה כמעט תמיד הבעיה
<kosherpup> לרוב חומרה לא מתקלקל
<kosherpup> אבל תוכנה מתקלקלת
<avi1333_> לא כדאי לנסות לשדרג את הביוס?
<kosherpup> זה הכי משודרג
<kosherpup> שידרתי שהיה ווינדוס
<kosherpup> שידרגתי*
<kosherpup> לא עבד
<kosherpup> לא רק שלא עבד אפילו המסך לא נדלק
<kosherpup> אחרי זה
<kosherpup> עד שהוצאתי את הבטריה
<avi1333_> :S ניסית להתקין את אותתה גרסא שייש לחך עכשיו שוב?
<avi1333_> או אולי לנסות באמת להוציא את הבטריה עד שהוא יתאפס
<kosherpup> וואלה לא ניסיתי גירסאות ישנות
<kosherpup> צודק ני אנסה
<kosherpup> אולי גירסה ישנה יותר
<avi1333_> בהצלחה אחינו:)
<kosherpup> חחח תודה
<avi1333_> ד"א אחי באמת איך אני יכול לעדכן את הביוס?
<kosherpup> לא ניסיתי באובונטו אפשר בווינדוס
<kosherpup> דרך יצרן האם מחשב
<avi1333_> אה בווינדוס זה פשוט התקנה?
<kosherpup> משהו כזה
<kosherpup> כמובן טיפה יותר מורכב
<kosherpup> כי זה לא ממש כמו להתקין דריבר
<kosherpup> אבל אולי יש מנגנון אוטומטי לחברה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה טוב אולי ננסה בהזדמנות
<kosherpup> אבל תעשה בזהירות
<avi1333_> כן ברור אחי זה סיכון לא קטן
<kosherpup> חחחח
<kosherpup> זה כמו לדוג כריש
<avi1333_> אבל במקרה הכי גרוע מוציאים את הבטריה והוא מתאפס לא?
<kosherpup> אני לא בטוח
<avi1333_> חחחח כן לא פשוט
<kosherpup> כי בטריה זה יותר להגדרות
<avi1333_> וואי עדכונים מהשרת הישראלי זה סיוט:S
<kosherpup> עדכון ביוס זה ממש לכתוב לזיכרון ביוס
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> היו לי בעיות השבוע
<avi1333_> צודק אחי...טוב אני יעשה כמה בירורים לפני שאני יילך על זה
<kosherpup> עברתי לשרת הכללי:)
<avi1333_> איך אני יכול להחליף שרת?
<kosherpup> כן במקורות תוכנה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אחי תודה:)
<kosherpup> בכיף:)
<avi1333_> נמאס כבר מהפלא הזה מתי יהיה פלאש נורמלי בלינוקס:(
<kosherpup> מתי יהיה פלאש נורמאלי נקודה:)
<kosherpup> :P
<avi1333_> חחחחחח צודק
<avi1333_> הפלאש הזה פשוט טוחן מעבדים...
<kosherpup> יש רק אתר אחד אני חושב בכל העולם שיודע להשתמש נכון בפלאש וג'אווה
<kosherpup> האתר של רד הט
<kosherpup> זה כל כך חלק
<avi1333_> הכי טוב זה html5
<kosherpup> זה נס שמישהו הצליח לעשות כזה דבר חלק מהדברים הכי לא חלקים בעולם
<avi1333_> חחחח תכלס אחי
<kosherpup> אה רגע אולי רד הט זה html5 ואני בבורותי חשבתי שזה גאווה?
<kosherpup> ג'אאוה*
<kosherpup> ג'אווה*****
<avi1333_> חחח יש מצב אבל גם די בור כך שאני לא יודע חחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> חח וואלה למען האמת לפי מה שקראתי על רד הט אני מאוד מעריץ אותם
<avi1333_> *גם אני
<avi1333_> :)
<avi1333_> לא קראתי עליהם יותר מידיי כך שאני לאיודע
<avi1333_> באיזה שעה השידור היום של האח הגדול?9?
<kosherpup> חח אין לי מושג
<kosherpup> אח הגדול לא מהחביבים עלי
<avi1333_> חחח סבבה טוב עוד מעט נפתח היס נבדוק
<avi1333_> אה חחחח סבבה
<kosherpup> טוב נראה לי אני אזוז לשחק משהו
<avi1333_> אני מכור ל*** הזה
<avi1333_> סבבה:P
<kosherpup> וואלה
<avi1333_> תהנה אחי
<kosherpup> יאלה לילה טוב
<avi1333_> ביי בינתיים גבר בהצלחה עם הביוס:D
<kosherpup> בי תודה:)
<avi1333_> לילה טוב ושבוע טוב
<avi1333_> brb
<nady> יש מישהו
<Ddorda> ‏חזרת
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מה קורה?
<Hero> איזה כיף לראות את יואב הזה
<Hero> מגה חנון !
<serfus> Ddorda, אחלה, מה הולך?
<Hero> !seen Ron__
<Hoborg> Hero: The user Ron__ left his last message in the channel at Wednesday, 08-Dec-2010 22:17:53 .
<Hero> :/
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: הכל פיצוץ
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: מה אתה מחפש מרון?
<Hero> רוצה לדבר איתו
<Hero> היה לנו שיחה מעניינת
<Hero> רק שהבוט שוב לא ישתיק אותי
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: הבוט משתיק רק לדקה, אבל אני אנסה לבטל אותו לגמרי
<Hero> לא אל תבטל
<Hero> אבל שאני לא אחכה ל5 דקות
<Ddorda> ‏הוא משתיק בול לדקה
<Ddorda> ‏בול.
<Hero> אז זה סבבה
<Hero> וזה הולך כמו מדרגות?
<Hero> Ddorda - אפשר לשאול משהו?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: בטח
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כמו מדרגות?
<Hero> אם אני הושתקתי פעם שניה
<Hero> אז זה יהיה ל5 דקות
<Hero> וכו'...
<Hero> Ddorda - יצא לך להתקין דברים עם wine
<Hero> ?
<avi1333_> hero מה לדעתך הייה בין סיוון המוח לעתי הזה?
<Hero> avi1333 - סיוון הזאת חמודה אבל לא ידוע עתי הזה חוגג על שתי חתונות אני לא ראיתי את הכל כי אני לא מכור אבל אני רואה רק כדי לצחוק
<avi1333_> חחחח כן אחי באמת מצחיק
<avi1333_> אני שמשעמם לי אני שומע את השידור החי ועושה בינתיים דברים אחרים
<avi1333_> אם יש משהו מעניין בבית אני עובר גם לראות
<Hero> avi1333 - זהו ככה אני עובד אם זה מעניין אני רואה אחרת סתם אני לא רואה אגב אתה הראת לי את הפוסט הזוי הזה ? "איך להפוך את הבית שלכם לבית כמו של האח הגדול"?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כן
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: ואין מדרגות
<Ddorda> ‏דקה כל פעם
<Ddorda> ‏אלא אם כן מישהו השתיק אותך
<Hero> Ddorda - מכיר את זה שיש לך קובץ
<Hero> bat
<Ddorda> ‏bat זה שונה
<Hero> ש"מתקין" לך את המשחק
<Ddorda> ‎bat = ms dos
<Hero> מה אני עושה אם זה בלינוקס
<Hero> יאפ
<Hero> ?
<Ddorda> ‏ממיר אותו ל־bash
<Hero> Ddorda - השאלה היא איך?ידנית?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא מסובך
<Hero> אבל אני לא יודע ... זאת הבעיה :(
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול לפרסם איפהשהו את הפלט של הקובץ ואני אעזור
<Hero> 10x
<Ddorda> ‏ראית את המייל מצביקה?
<Hero> איזה מייל?
<Hero> או שזה לא היה אליי :/
<avi1333_> Hero חחח לא אני אבל נשמע מעניין
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: זה היה לירון
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: !pastebin
<Ddorda> !pastebin
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<Hero> Ddorda - אני מעדיף לעשות את זה לא בשעות כאלו זה לא בוער לי
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: השם סגור
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: לא, אבל זה לא עניין השם
<Ddorda> ‏זה עניין הדומיין
<Yaron-Heb> בניחוח חרדי: חדשוס
<Yaron-Heb> שזה גם חדשות וגם חדש os וגם חדשות ושוס
<Yaron-Heb> אני מנסה לחשוב על משהו שיהיה קל לאיית את התעתיק שלו לאנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏וגם כינויים של לפני 40 שנה
<Yaron-Heb> היה לי עוד אחד: ILXnews
<Yaron-Heb> IL ישראל
<Yaron-Heb> LX לינוקס
<Yaron-Heb> news... נו באמת...
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו מחפשים משהו שהוא גם קליט וגם קל לזכור יחסית
<Yaron-Heb> בוא נתעכב על זה כמה דקות אנחנו נגיע בסוף
<Ddorda> ‏משהו שתומר כהן אמר ואני מסכים אתו, לא כדאי שיהיו כל מני אותיות לא ברורות
<Yaron-Heb> איזה עוד הצעות היו לך?
<Yaron-Heb> בקטע קליט וטוב חשבתי על שם כמו: הקוד
<Yaron-Heb> בגלל שהמקור כבר תפוס
<Ddorda> ‏אני חשבתי על פוֹס או פְלוֹס
<Ddorda> ‎שזה FLOSS או FOSS
<Yaron-Heb> dental floss זה חוט דנטלי אז תסלח לי שאני לא מתלהב
<Ddorda> ‎עלה השם במקום NewSource שיהיה SourceNews
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר "מקור החדשות"
<Yaron-Heb> אין הבדל, שניהם די ישירים ולא קליטים
<Yaron-Heb> ynet זה שם מנצח
<Yaron-Heb> nrg זה שם מנצח
<Ddorda> ‏nrg זה לא שם מנצח
<Yaron-Heb> אלו שמות מותג שנגזרים בצורה כלשהי מהמקור שלהם אבל הם לא מדויקים
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט היה להם תקציב בגודל של קומביין אז הם החדירו את השם לשוק
<Ddorda> ‏Ynet לעומת זאת זה שם גאוני
<Ddorda> ‏אבל Fnet תפוס כבר
<Yaron-Heb> nrg נכנס, זה מה שחשוב, הקופירייטינג פה לא מזהיר אבל זה עבד
<Ddorda> ‏וזה גם שם של שרת IRC
<Yaron-Heb> fnet יכול גם להיות קשור ל־F word
<Ddorda> ‏זה עבד אבל לא בגלל השם, זה מה שאני אומר
<Ddorda> ‏שיהיה קשור, מה אכפת לי? :P
<Yaron-Heb> נשמע אווילי, זה לא משדר אווירה של אתר חדשות רציני
<Ddorda> ‎omg!
<Ddorda> ‎shanun.co.il
<Ddorda> ‏לא תפוס!
<Ddorda> ‏זה שנון לחלוטין
<Yaron-Heb> למה שנון?
<Yaron-Heb> witty...
<Ddorda> ‏לא חשוב, זה שם גאוני שאף אחד לא תפס
<Ddorda> ‏בלי קשר
<Yaron-Heb> אההה או קי
<Ddorda> ‏עוד שנה זה כבר יהיה תפוס
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, הלאה
<Yaron-Heb> OSmart
<Ddorda> ‏לאOS אין שום קשר
<Yaron-Heb> OS וסמארט
<Yaron-Heb> למה לא OS?
<Ddorda> ‏כי זה לא מתרכז במערכות הפעלה, אלא בתכנה חופשית וכאלה
<Yaron-Heb> OS זה גם תכנה חופשית
<Ddorda> ‏נגיד ווינדוז לא נכנס לרשימה :P
<Yaron-Heb> Open Source
<Yaron-Heb> Fossil זה מאובן... מלבד זאת זה שם נחמד דווקא
<Ddorda> ‎freesoft פנוי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה נשמע כמו שם של תכנה
<Yaron-Heb> זה נשמע כמו חבורה של ישראלים שלמדו כמה פקודות בויז׳ואל בייסיק והם מפיצים תוכנות בחינם
<Yaron-Heb> בוויז׳ואל סליחה
<Hero> מה הינכם מנסים לעשות?
<Ddorda> ‎patuakh.co.il
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: הנכם, לא הינכם
<Yaron-Heb> אסור ח׳ בתעתיקים, זה מבלבל
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Hero> כתבתי בכוונה כך כי זה בלי ניקוד ולכן מותר לרשום בכתיב מלא ולא בחסר...
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: זה קשה, עברית שפה חטחטית למדי
<Yaron-Heb> גם בחסר... דור צודק
<serfus> אני בדיוק הולך אבל פוסיל נשמע ממש טוב
<Yaron-Heb> באמת? אין בעיה שזה גם מאובן לדעתך?
<Hero> Yaron-Heb , Ddorda - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV5_yiIOsQE
<Ddorda> ‏כבר חוזר
<serfus> לא נראה לי מפריע, אפשר לשים בלוגו גם איזה מאובן או משהו
<serfus> אני אהבתי
<serfus> לילה טוב
<Yaron-Heb> תודה רבה
<Yaron-Heb> לילה מעולה
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: יש לך קשר לאהבלים האלה?
<Hero> לא ברור שלא
<Yaron-Heb> זה מצחיק שהם מצטטים משפט של אריסטוטל בהתחלה
<Hero> לא יודע לא דובר רוסית
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: לא הגיע הזמן ללמוד?
<Hero> צריך אבל לא נחוץ במיוחד אני מעדיף קודם ללמוד אנגלית ...
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: עלה לי רעיון נחמד – הבלוס שזה שילוב בין Blog ל־Floss
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: כן, תתחיל משם
<Yaron-Heb> Bloss
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא בלוג אבל, זה אתר חדשות
<Ddorda> ‏למרות שהעיצוב כרגע נראה כמו של בלוג :P
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי, נמשיך לחשו
<Yaron-Heb> ב
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: סבבה :)
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - מה המשפט הזה אומר?
<Yaron-Heb> מה עם Open.co.il?
<Shualdon> http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/ViewEntry.asp?EntryId=1855704&r=1
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: תתחיל עם אנגלית כלומר
<Ddorda> ‏תפוס לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏כמו גם free
<trew1000> חברה יש לי בעיה
<Ddorda> ‎וגם opensource
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: דבר
<Hero> <Yaron-Heb> זה מצחיק שהם מצטטים משפט של אריסטוטל בהתחלה
<Yaron-Heb> OpeNews
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - מה המשפט שלו אומר?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: בדיוק גם חשבתי על זה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני מנסה לחשוב איך נגיד את זה בעברית
<trew1000> הלכתי על ההמלצה
<trew1000> של מישהו בוואטסאפ שנתן תוסף
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: הרוסית שם קצת מורכבת לי, תן לי דקה עם מילון רוסי אני אצליח
<trew1000> לשימוש בדפדפן עם המקלדת
<avi1333_> תגידו יש אפשרות לצפות באח הגדול לייב דרך vlc?
<trew1000> ועכשיו אין לי כלום חוץ מאת התצוגה של האתר
<trew1000> אין לי שום גישה לכבות את התוסף
<trew1000> שמו זה משהו כמו VIM NAVU
<trew1000> משהו*
<trew1000> הוא אמור לתת את הדפדפן עם קיצורים של vim
<trew1000> יש למישהו רעיון איך אני מעיף אותו?
<trew1000> אן לי אפילו שורת כתובת
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: איזה דפדפן?
<trew1000> השועל כמובן
<Ddorda> ‏גיגלת?
<trew1000> לא משהו כי הלך לי בדיוק העכבר
<Hero> trew1000 - give me link and I try to do something
<trew1000> נגמרו לו הבטריות בדיוק עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏איך קראו לנושא בוואטספ?
<trew1000> http://whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=55321&highlight=vim
<Ddorda> ‎trew1000: Click your tools menu at the top of your firefox window, then click on add-ons. When the add-ons window opens, scroll down till you see Vimperator, click on it. There should be a button labeled disable, and one labeled Uninstal
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אתה גם יכול להשתמש ב־Ctrl+z לנטרל אותו זמנית
<Ddorda> ‏ו־Ctrl+v לשחרר אותו
<Ddorda> ‏סליחה
<Ddorda> ‏Ctrl+z לנטרל זמנית
<Ddorda> ‏עד שאתה לוחץ Esc
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: עליך להתייחס לחבריך כפי שהיית רוצה שיתייחסו אליך
<trew1000> Ddorda: לא ממש הבנתי את האנגלית
<Yaron-Heb> ניסחו את זה אחרת ביהדות אבל מסתבר שלאריסטו הייתה גרסה משלו
<trew1000> ואני לא מצליח לנטרל אותו זמנית
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: בין השורות
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: זה גם בין שורות הקוד וגם בין שורות העיתון
<Yaron-Heb> עכשיו צריך למצוא תעתיק טוב
<Yaron-Heb> lines.co.il
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - חחחח עכשיו הכל מובן
<Yaron-Heb> Hero: לרגע חשבתי שהיפנים מופרעים אבל הרוסים פה עשו עבודה ממש יפה
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - מכיר את הסרטון עם הקנגרו?
<Yaron-Heb> טרם
<Hero> טרם?
<Yaron-Heb> טרם...
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: תפוס
<Yaron-Heb> blines
<Yaron-Heb> b-lines.co.il
<Ddorda> ‎blines.co.il פנוי
<trew1000> חברים יש לכם רעיון איך אני משחרר את הדפדפן שלי?
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הוא יותר מדי דומה ל־blind לדעתי
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: מה שהצעתי לא עבד?
<Ddorda> ‎Ctrl + Z
<trew1000> לא
<Ddorda> ‎ו־ Ctrl+V?
<trew1000> אין לי שום שורת MENU
<Yaron-Heb> b-lines זה סבבה
<trew1000> אני לא יכול לגשת לניהול התוספים
<Yaron-Heb> between the lines
<Yaron-Heb> בין השורות – מגזין הקוד הפתוח
<Yaron-Heb> זה אפילו כתוב עם מקף תקני ברוחב EN
<trew1000> מה הקיצור מקשיםשל מנהל התוספים?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אני לא חושב שיש לו קיצור מקשים
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: יכול להיות שאתה על מקלדת עברית ובגלל זה הקיצורים לא עובדים לך?
<Hero> שמעו האוכל של שבת מפתיעה אותי מחדש
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אולי כתוב לך ב־:help
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: מה אתה אומר על בין השורות?
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא אוהב את הרעיון של מקף בכתובת האמת
<Ddorda> ‏אבל השם נשמע טוב
<Hero> Ddorda - שם למה?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: עיתון על תכנה חופשית בעברית
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אני גם מנסה לחשוב על משהו שהוא מילה אחת
<Ddorda> ‏יותר מזה נראה לי בעייתי אחרי זה
<Hero> Ddorda - עיתון?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כן
<trew1000> Ddorda: אין כלום
<Ddorda> ‏עיתון אינטרנטי
<Hero> שאתם משחררים פעם בכמה זמן עם כותבים והכל?
<Yaron-Heb> הקומפיילר
<Yaron-Heb> The Compiler
<Hero> אולי המפרש ?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כן
<Hero> נחמד
<Yaron-Heb> המפרש? the interpretor?
<Ddorda> ‎iglasses
<Hero> אולי לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏משקפיים
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏<desc>אתר לגיקים לאללה</dec>
<Yaron-Heb> מעבר לזכוכית
<Hero> your free agent [;
<Yaron-Heb> Glass
<Yaron-Heb> OpenCulture
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: קיים כבר
<Yaron-Heb> מגזין תרבות הקוד הפתוח בישראל
<Hero> your free agent
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, iglasses לא נשמע טוב?
<Yaron-Heb> Freek
<Yaron-Heb> קריצה לאפל, לא חושב שזה רעיון מוצלח
<Yaron-Heb> Freek שזה שילוב בין פריק לחופש
<Ddorda> ‏הרעיון טוב, אבל אני לא אוהב
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו המשחק מילים טוב
<Yaron-Heb> נמשיך
<Yaron-Heb> Digitalk?
<Ddorda> ‎gloss
<Yaron-Heb> חביב
<Ddorda> ‎gnu/linux open source software
<Yaron-Heb> ועם קריצה למשקפיים
<Ddorda> ‏תפוס
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Yaron-Heb> Digitalk?
<Yaron-Heb> digiton?
<Yaron-Heb> דיגיתון העיתון הדיגיטלי
<Yaron-Heb> דיגעיתון
<Hero> Few=Free news [;
<Yaron-Heb> Fuse - הלחם בין Free ל־News עם קריצה למערכת הטיפול במערכות קבצים
<Yaron-Heb> שזה נשמע כמו הלחם בין Free ו־News אבל זה לא ממש הלחם, זה רק פונטי
<Yaron-Heb> אולי נצא קצת מהקופסה
<Yaron-Heb> מה עם GO?
<Yaron-Heb> thebox?
<Yaron-Heb> box?
<Yaron-Heb> וואו זה מסר חזק
<Yaron-Heb> thebox - לצאת מהקופסה
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: מה דעתך? ^^
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - זה מזכיר לי יציאה ממקום אחר
<Hero> אחמ אחמ (:
<Yaron-Heb> מהעכוז? ראית יותר מדי עלי ג׳י...
<Ddorda> ‏תפוס
<Ddorda> ‏הכל
<Yaron-Heb> זה גיקי לאללה: the diff
<Ddorda> ‎גם package
<Ddorda> ‏pkg חבילת העדכונים היומית שלך
<Ddorda> ‏בעצם איך נכתוב את זה בעברית
<Ddorda> ‏הד'ומיין פנוי בכל אופן
<Yaron-Heb> המממ רגע
<Yaron-Heb> package חבילה או אריזה
<Yaron-Heb> חבילה זה עם ח׳, לא בינלאומי
<Yaron-Heb> אריזה הולך טוב
<Yaron-Heb> ariza
<Yaron-Heb> תפוס
<Yaron-Heb> גם tafus.co.il תפוס...
<Yaron-Heb> theX
<Yaron-Heb> פנוי
<Yaron-Heb> ה־X
<Yaron-Heb> geex
<Yaron-Heb> גם geex פנוי
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע טוב
<Yaron-Heb> ה־ee יהיה כמו משקפיים
<Yaron-Heb> גם הלוגו כבר רץ לי בראש
<Ddorda> ‏כי יש באמת לוגו כזה נדמה לי
<Yaron-Heb> יש מצב, תן לי רגע לחפש
<Yaron-Heb> הלוגו די מעפן
<Yaron-Heb> יש geex.com
<Yaron-Heb> הם לא נראים כמו חברה בין לאומית והאתר שלהם די מושבת
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/
<Yaron-Heb> ה־ee?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, אבל יש עוד אחד שאני לא מצליח למצוא עם ראש עם משקפיים במקום ה־ee אם אנ יזוכר נכון
<Yaron-Heb> אני רוצה לעשות מה־ee משקפיים
<Yaron-Heb> בדוק יש משהו
<Yaron-Heb> טוב, בוא תשלח את ההצעה לחבר׳ה, אנחנו כבר נדון בלוגו כשיגיע העת
<Yaron-Heb> כשתגיע העת
<Ddorda> ‏תציע :)
<Yaron-Heb> לשלוח לכל הרשימה?
<Ddorda> ‏כן. שים לב לכתובת של דורון
<Yaron-Heb> אני מחזיר לכל הרשימה כמו ששלחו אלי
<Yaron-Heb> לא אמורה להיות בעיה
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: מצאת פתרון?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: כאן...?
<trew1000> fi
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> עליתי עם דפדפן אחר וראתי את השימוש התוסף
<Ddorda> ‎:dia addons
<trew1000> מסתבר שיש לו עוד שימושים
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: כלומר?
<trew1000> הוא גם מסוף של JS
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<trew1000> וניתן להריץ דרכו דברים
<Ddorda> ‏והרבה אנשים אוהבים אותו בגלל שאז הם עובדים אותו הדבר כמו ב־vim
<Hero> מישהו משתמש בתוסף המפחיד הזה של פיירפוקס שממיר לך את הפיירפוקס להיות כמו vim?
<trew1000> כן אבל הוא שונא קצת לדעתי
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: שונה?
<trew1000> היה לי מאוד קשה להבין אך אני ניגש לתפריטים
<Ddorda> ‏במה הוא שונה?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: vim זו גישה שאתה צריך ללמוד
<Ddorda> ‏אבל ברגע שהבנת אותה - היא פיצוץ
<trew1000> :set guioption m
<Hero> Ddord -אני לא מבין את הגישה שלה :\
<trew1000> כן אני יודע מכיר קצת את השימוש בו
<trew1000> אבל זה לא עזר לי לדעת שאני צריך לרשום guioption
<trew1000> כדי להגיע ליכולת איזה סרגל להציג
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: ניסית את מה שאני אמרת?
<trew1000> על מה?
<trew1000> קונטרול Z?
<trew1000> הוא לא נתן לי כלום
<trew1000> כנ"ל קונטרול V
<trew1000> אבל זהו סיימתי עם הבלאגן הזה
<trew1000> עכשיו הכל טוב
<trew1000> בודק תוכנה בשם קריטה שמוציאה עוד מעט גרסה 2.3
<trew1000> של KDE תוכנת עריכת תמונות וציור ממש נחמדה
<trew1000> אני בדיוק בודק כמה
<Ddorda> ‎trew1000: לא, :dia addons
<Hero> Ddorda - מה זה
<Hero> netbios?
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: ?
<Hero> יש כאן איזה פורט פתוח עם שירות בשם הזה
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-12
<Hero> Ddorda - ער?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כן
<Hero> Ddorda - אפשר לשאול אותך כמה שאלות?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: ודאי ודאי
<Hero> 1.יש לך מושג למה האובונטו שלי לא מתכבה?כאילו אני עושה לו shutdown ואז הוא רושם poweroff במסך סגול ולא מתכבה יש לך מושג למה?
<Hero> Ddorda - אני כותב ברצף
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: שלח תמונה
<Hero> Ddorda - אין לי איך ... :\
<Ddorda> ‏מצלמה?
<Hero> ושאלתי באובונוטו הרגיל לאף אחד אין באמת מושג
<Hero> Ddorda - אוקיי ננסה לסדר את זה מחר
<Hero> שאלה מספר 2
<Hero> איך אני מגדיר שיפתח לי הmain menu עם super?
<Hero> 3.איך אני מגדיר אפשרות שבה אחרי שאני מכבה את המחשב הוא שומר על המצב הקיים וכשאני מפעיל אותו הוא חוזר לאותו מצב כלומר אם השארתי את FF דולק אז כשאני מדליק את המחשב אז הוא יפעל ויפתח לי את זה ככה...
<Hero> Ddorda - תודה
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אה.. זה לא מסובך דווקא
<Ddorda> ‏זה בהגדרות startup
<Ddorda> ‎System > Preferences > Startup
<Hero> אין לי אפשרות כזאת
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: איזה אובונטו יש לך?
<Hero> אה הנה מצאתי
<Hero> זה ישומים startup
<Hero> ולשאלה השנייה?
<Ddorda> ‏שאלה שנייה?
<Ddorda> ‏כתבת 1 ו־3
<Hero> איך אני מגדיר שיפתח לי הmain menu עם super?
<Ddorda> ‏ולא פירטת מה השאלה השנייה
<Hero> ^^
<Hero> או שזה לא אפשרי
<Hero> 4.איפה אפשר ללמוד על VIM?
<Ddorda> ‎2: google it ;)
<Ddorda> !g how to open menu with super key ubuntu
<Hoborg> "Idea #5182: &quot;Make the super key bring down Applications menu ..." - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/5182/ | "Idea #2239: &quot;Super (windows) button open principal menu&quot; - Ubuntu ..." - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2239/
<Hero> 5.למה לפעמים הוא עושה לי זום למסך (בצורה די מצבנת) כשאני לוחץ על ctrl+הגלגלת בעכבר
<Hero> אבל כשאני חוזר זה לא אפשרי
<Ddorda> ‏זה כנראה קומפיז
<Ddorda> ‏בקשר ל־4
<Hero> קומפיז?
<Hero> אבל לא הורדתי אותו ><
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=333737
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: התקנת אובונטו? הוא מגיע עם קומפיז
<Hero> :/
<Ddorda> ‏אם האפקטים הויזואליים מופעלים
<Hero> הוא עושה לי לפעמים זה הרבה בעיות
<Hero> :/
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני חושב שאמורים להפעיל את הפלאגין הזה
<Hero> איך אני נכנס להגדרות שלו?
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Hero> Ddorda- You can install it by typing:
<Hero> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Hero> אוקיי אז לא היה לי את זה
<Hero> אגב זה רע או טוב להשתמש בקומפיז?
<Hero> ואיפה זה הגדלה והקטנה?
<Hero> זהו נראלי שביטלתי את זה
<Hero> Ddorda - שתי שאלות אחרות
<Ddorda> ‏קומפיז זה האפקטים
<Hero> 1.אתה יודע במקרה איך מגדירים בקונסול רזולוציה של  הדרייבר של nVidia?
<Hero> 2.למה אתה עדיין ער?!?!?!?!לך כבר לישון
<Hero> Ddorda ^
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אני תמיד ער, אני ערפד
<Hero> :Q
<Hero> ולשאלה הראשונה?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, אין לי nVidia... ניסית את גוגל?
<Hero> לא עוד לא אבל נראלי שאני לא אנסה יותר מדי מסוכן ...
<Hero> אוקיי
<Hero> Ddorda - תודה על הכל עזרת לי מאוד אל תדאג יש לי עוד כמה שאלות אבל צריך להשאיר כמה למחר ;]
<Hero> לילה טובבבב
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב :)
<Ddorda> ‏יו... לא סובל את כרום
<Ddorda> ‏כ"כ כבד
<avi1333> בוקר טוב:)
<avi1333> מישהו יודע אם אני יכול לקחת סטרים של פלאש והלמיר אותו לסטרים mms?
<trew1000> Ddorda: איך בסוף השם של האתר?
<Ddorda> ‏עוד לא הוחלט לצערי
<trew1000> אבל זה לא ניו סורס אני קווה
<trew1000> מקווה*
<shimi810> ‏סוף סוף חזרתי לבית, לאובונטו. שיחזרתי את הקבצים שווינדוס מחק לי בתיקון הדיסקים המעפאן שלו...
<trew1000> גם לי קרה ממש לא מזמן
<trew1000> הבטחתי לעצמי שאני לא נותן לווינדוס בחיים לפרמט משהו או לנהל לי דיסקים
<shimi810> ‏לצערי, גם אני מבטיח לעצמי עכשיו. מחק לי את כל הקלטות הטלוויזיה של Me-TV
<shimi810> ‏עם איזה קבצים זה קרה לך? או בכלל כל הדיסק?
<trew1000> דיסק של 160 GB עם כל התמונות המשפחתיות והחשובות
<trew1000> וכל החומר שהיה לי הכי חשוב
<trew1000> ומתי זה קרה לי? ממש לפני פרוייקט שאני צריך להגיש שישב לי גם בור באותו דיסק
<trew1000> בתוך*
<shimi810> ‏ושיחזרת הכל?
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> עם תוכנ, טסט דיסק
<trew1000> גאון מי שכתב אותה
<trew1000> אבל לא בכל מקרה היא עוזרת
<trew1000> ויש אותה אני חושב לכל מערכות ההפעלה כולל סולריס [
<zehavi> שלום, יש לי בעיה: אני משתמש באובונטו נטבוק 10.10 ולסמן טקסט אין חיווי של אנגלית/עברית כמו בחלונות
<trew1000> מאז אני לא זז בלעדיה
<trew1000> איזה שולחן עבודה?
<trew1000> KDE או גנום?
<zehavi> gnome (unity)
<trew1000> אה
<zehavi> אגב בפיירפוקס יש חיווי
<trew1000> לגנום יש ישומון קטן שמראה לפי הדגל על איזה שפה אתה נמצא
<zehavi> אבל בשאר התוכנות אין
<trew1000> אני לא יודע לגבי unity
<zehavi> אני יודע אבל קצת מעצבן להסתכל למעלה בכל פעם שרוצים לדעת באיזו שפה כותבים
<trew1000> ולמטה?
<zehavi> מה זאת אומרת ולמטה?
<trew1000> אתה יכול להזיז את הישומון לאיפה שאתה רוצה לאיזה פאנל שאתה רוצה
<zehavi> ביוניטי אין פאנל למטה
<zehavi> בחיפושי מצאתי את הפתיל הזה :  http://linmagazine.co.il/node/view/49435
<zehavi> ויש עוד כמה פוסטים ברחבי הרשת
<zehavi> זו כנראה בעיה קשה
<zehavi> לי אין כוח לחפור יותר, אם למישהו יש פתרון שיעלה אותו בפתיל דלעיל ובא גואל על ישראל
<zehavi> ביי
<trew1000> ביי
<zehavi> ותודה בכל אופן
<shimi810> ‏trew1000: אבל אין כלי גרפי ללינוקס, נכון? אני לא מכיר כאלה..
<trew1000> התוכנה הזאת חצי גרפית
<trew1000> היא בשורת הפקודה אבל לא צריך להקליד כלום
<trew1000> זה הכל כפתורים
<trew1000> כאילו כפתורים
<shimi810> ‏כן, אבל עדיין, איך בוחרים קבצים לשיחזור? או שזה משחזר את כל הדיסק?
<trew1000> יש לך אפשרות
<trew1000> תראה את העזרה שיש באתר שלהם זה מאוד פשוט ואם אני זוכר נכון אז יש צילומי מסך
<shimi810> ‏בכל אופן זה בכלל לא דומה ל־ recuva שבווינדוס, אני מניח
<trew1000> נכון
<trew1000> אגב יש כלי כזה ךאופן סוזה
<trew1000> לאופן*
<trew1000> רק שאני לא הצלחתי להגיע אליו בזמנו
<trew1000> הבנתי שהוא עושה עבודה הרבה יותר טובה
<trew1000> תעשה חיפוש בבלוג של SML
<trew1000> הוא כתב על זה מתישהו
<shimi810> ‏אוקיי
<trew1000> גם חיפוש בוואטסאפ יביא קישורים יעילים
<trew1000> ממש שפתחתי שם בזמנו
<trew1000> תחפש תחת המילים טסט דיסק באנגלית
<shimi810> ‏כן, תקלות תמיד קורות. נפל האינטרנט + קו הבזק. מפליא שתיקנו תוך דקה שתיים
<kosherpup> אפשר להפעיל תוכנות שיועדו לKDE בגנום?
<trew1000> כן
<kosherpup> וואלה תודה
<trew1000> רק שזה ידרוש יותר חבילות לבתקנה
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> זה לא משנה
<trew1000> נכון תלוי למי
<trew1000> לי זה לא משנה
<kosherpup> כן
<trew1000> אני עפ KDE
<trew1000> עם
<kosherpup> זה נכון שזה פחות מהיר?
<kosherpup> או שזה מיתוס?
<trew1000> לא שאני נתקל באיטיות
<trew1000> היא יותר כבידה קצת
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> אני חושב לעבור לזובונטי
<trew1000> הכוונה יותר לוקחת זיכרון אבל ממש בקצת
<kosherpup> זובונטו*
<kosherpup> אה
<trew1000> למה איזה מחשב יש לך שאת הרוצה לעבור לשם?
<kosherpup> סתם אני חולה מהירות
<trew1000> שורת הפקודה זה אחלה
<kosherpup> חחחח
<trew1000> מהיר בטירוף
<trew1000> ;-)
<kosherpup> חחחח
<kosherpup> לא אבל באמת XFCE זה לא מכוער
<kosherpup> וזה מהיר
<trew1000> לי חשוב הממשק שיראה יפה וטוב
<trew1000> מה גם שאני חולה שליטה
<kosherpup> כן
<trew1000> ואני אוהב שאני יכול להגידר ממש כל פיפס
<trew1000> אז אני על KDE
<kosherpup> האמת שקורץ לי KDE
<kosherpup> בגלל הדברים שאמרת
<kosherpup> ויש להם מלאאא תוכנות
<trew1000> המנהל חלונות שלה פשוט מעולה
<trew1000> גם לגנום יש מלא תוכנות
<trew1000> אני מתקין גם תוכנות גנום וגם KDE
<kosherpup> אבל למעשה של KDE יותר מושך
<trew1000> הוא נראה מושקע יותר
<kosherpup> גריפקה יותר טובה
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> בדיוק
<trew1000> וזה גם בגלל שמי שמפתח את הספריות שלו זה נוקיה
<kosherpup> וואלה?
<trew1000> אז יש פיתוח ממש טוב
<kosherpup> כל הכבוד להם
<trew1000> כן הם קנו חברה שמפתחת את QT
<kosherpup> למה הם מפתחים לקוד פתוח?
<trew1000> ועל זה בנוי סימביאו אם אני זוכר נכון
<kosherpup> אההה
<trew1000> סימביאן*
<kosherpup> אז כאילו KDE זה הטירונות שלהם
<trew1000> על זה הולך להיות בנוי מיגו
<trew1000> לא
<kosherpup> אלא
<trew1000> KDE זה מלכ"ר שהחליט לפתח על הספריות שלהם
<trew1000> הם ממש משקיעים על היכולות של הספריות האלה
<trew1000> בעיקרון זה קוד פתוח
<trew1000> רק אם אתה לא מוכר את התוכנה שלך
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> זה חכם
<trew1000> אם אתה מוכר את התוכנה תצטרך לשלם קצת נוקיה
<kosherpup> כלומר זה קוד פתוח כל עוד אתה מפתח
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> וואלה
<trew1000> כן
<kosherpup> הוגן לכל הצדדים
<trew1000> בכל אופן צריך שיהיה איזה צד עיסקי שיצדיק את הפיתוח הזה
<kosherpup> כן זה לא חטא להרויח כסף
<kosherpup> כל עוד אתה הוגן
<trew1000> את זה ממש לא האבו הקהילה של הקוד פתוח
<trew1000> אהבו*
<trew1000> כי פעם זה לא היה חופשי
<trew1000> ואז הם התחילו לפתח את גנום
<kosherpup> מה לא היה ופשי?
<kosherpup> אההה
<trew1000> KDE
<kosherpup> אוקי
<kosherpup> כל הכבוד להם
<kosherpup> ככה מגנים על עצמם
<trew1000> אז עכשיו יש שתי שולחנות עבודה חזקים
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> זה חשוב
<trew1000> כשלאחת יש חברה מאחורה ולכן הוא נראה לדעתי מקצועי יותר
<kosherpup> כן למרות שיוניטי נראה שהולך להיות טוב
<trew1000> גם לגנום יש תוכנות טובות
<kosherpup> כלומר מבחינת מראה מקצועי
<trew1000> רק שמפריע לי הבלאגן בהם
<kosherpup> לאו דווקא איכות
<kosherpup> בלאגן?
<trew1000> מקווה שהו איצליח
<trew1000> יצליח*
<kosherpup> כן באמת נקווה
<trew1000> כן יש תוכנות ממש זוועה
<kosherpup> כן צריך לסנן מאד
<trew1000> את האמת אין הרבה לשנות ב-GTK כדי שהוא יראה הרבה יותר יפה
<trew1000> משום מה רק לא עושים את זה
<trew1000> הוא נראה מוזנח משהו
<kosherpup> האמת שאני מסכים איתך לגמרי
<trew1000> מצד שני גנום יותר יציב מאשר KDE
<kosherpup> באיזה מובנים?
<trew1000> כי הם מוציאים גרסאות שלושת רבעי מבושלות
<trew1000> אז אם אתה הולך על הגרסה החדשה צפה פגיעות
<kosherpup> אה
<trew1000> זה כאילו דרך לגרום לך לדווח באגים
<trew1000> כך אני חושב
<trew1000> לי זה לא מפריע
<kosherpup> האמת שגירסאות אלפא זה דבר ממש טוב
<trew1000> אז לא איכפת לי לסבול את הקריסות של תוכנות מסויימות
<trew1000> העיקר שהרוב הכולל ובד מעולה
<trew1000> ואין לי איתו בעיות
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> והכי חשוב הוא חינם:)
<trew1000> והוא נותן לי שיפורים ממש טובים מגרסה לגרסה
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> אגב עוד מעט הולכת להיות תוכנה עם זיהוי פנים
<trew1000> תוכנה לניהות תמונות
<trew1000> של KDE
<kosherpup> אה מגניב
<trew1000> שמה בישראל זה דיגיקאם
<kosherpup> יפה
<trew1000> אלה חברה שממש יושבים לפתח אני חושב שזאת התוכנה שיש לי הכי הרבה עידכונים לגבה
<trew1000> יש לה ממש פתוח פעיל
<kosherpup> תגיד ראיתי פעם מאק?
<trew1000> ולדעתי היא אחת הטובות בלינוקס
<kosherpup> וואלה
<trew1000> מרחוק ;-)
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<kosherpup> חחח
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי :)
<trew1000> היי
<trew1000> ראית מה שלחתי לך?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> מענין אותי אם מאק באמת טוב כמו שאומרים או שזה סתם מיתוס
<kosherpup> כמו רוב הדברים בעולם הטכנולוגי
<kosherpup> או בעולם בכלל
<trew1000> לא מזמן הייתה כתבה על זה משק זה לא הכי טוב בעולם
<trew1000> כתבה בווינט
<kosherpup> בטח דיברו על אבטחה וכאלה
<trew1000> לפי מה שהבנתי אין שם ממש אפשרות שליטה על כל דבר לכן אני לא חושב שזה טוב בשבילי
<kosherpup> כן
<trew1000> לא דווקא דיברו על חווית שימוש
<serfus> kosherpup, לא יודע אם לקרוא לזה מיתוס, אבל מה שעושה את המוצרים של מק זה הסיקסיות
<trew1000> כתבה ממש לא אוהדת
<trew1000> זה מה שכתבו שם
<trew1000> אני ימצא את זה אני ידבק
<kosherpup> כן סרפוס ככה זה נראה
<serfus> מצד אחד יצא לי להשתמש דיי הרבה באייפון והייתי מאוכזב, מצד שני אין לי למה להשוות כי לא השתמשתי בסמארטפונים אחרים
<kosherpup> נראה אם אני אצליח לשים ידי על איזה מאק לבחון אותו מכל הכיוונים
<kosherpup> בחיים לא נגעתי באיפון:D
<kosherpup> <<<אביון
<trew1000> מצאתי
<trew1000> הנה של אבטחה
<trew1000> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3986735,00.html
<trew1000> וזה של חויית שימוש
<trew1000> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3985478,00.html
<kosherpup> כן זהו זה הענין שתמיד אפשר לכתוב דברים לא טובים על אבטחה כי אין מי שיוכיח לך אחרת אבל השאלה איך המתמש רןאה את זה
<kosherpup> אה
<serfus> עשיתי פעם עבודה על מק נייד והתוכנה (קראו לה pages אם אני לא טועה) קרסה כמה פעמים בלי סיבה נראת לעין
<kosherpup> נבדוק את של חוויות שימוש
<kosherpup> וואלב
<serfus> בסך הכל, לא נהנתי יותר מחוויות השימוש במאק מאשר בגנום
<kosherpup> שניה פון
<trew1000> יש דבר מעניין וזה שבתחרויות אקרים פורצים את מק ראשון
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: לא נכון. פורצים את ווינדוז ראשון
<avi1333> מק סתם יפה ולא יותר מזה
<trew1000> התכוונתי הכי מהר
<Ddorda> ‏ברח לי השם של התחרות, אבל יש תחרות בינלאומית שנתית
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: כן, ווינדוז
<Ddorda> ‏יש תחרות בינלאומית שנתית של האקינג שברח לי השם שלה
<Ddorda> ‏ובשנים האחרונות כל פעם זה אותו דבר
<Ddorda> ‏ווינדוז נפרץ אחרי כמה דקות
<avi1333> הדבר היחיד שמפריע לי בלינוקס זה הפלאש
<trew1000> לפני שנתיים לקח 2 דקות כדי לפרוץ דרך ספארי לאקר בשם מילר מגרמניה
<Ddorda> ‏מק אחרי רבע שעה - חצי שעה
<Ddorda> ‏ולינוקס בדר"כ לא נפרץ בכלל
<trew1000> שנה אחר כך אותו סיפור עם אותו אחד
<kosherpup> באמת לינוקס לא נפרץ בכלל?
<Ddorda> ‏דרך ספארי?
<trew1000> אני יחפש את הכתבה אני יביא
<trew1000> כן
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: באמת באמת
<kosherpup> וואלה מגניב
<trew1000> גם לינוקס נפרץ חברה
<trew1000> רק אחרון
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: ...? מתי?
<avi1333> כל דבר פריץ בסופו של דבר
<Ddorda> ‏בתחרות של 2009 הוא לא נפרץ
<trew1000> שניה אני ידביק משהו
<Ddorda> ‏כמובן
<kosherpup> שכן לי נותן לי עכשיו צחשב:)
<kosherpup> מחשב
<Ddorda> ‏העניין הוא שללינוקס יש עדכונים תדירים יותר
<kosherpup> התקלקל לו סופית
<Ddorda> ‏עד שמוצאים פרצה סוגרים אותה
<Ddorda> ‏בעדכון יום אחרי
<avi1333> נכון:)אבל עדיין הארקים תמיד נמצאים שם קודם
<kosherpup> כן גם בלינוקס אם אתה מתמצא מספיק אתה יכול לסגור את הפירצה לבד
<trew1000> Ddorda: אתה מתכוון לזה
<trew1000> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3526158,00.html
<trew1000> אני לזה
<trew1000> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3524780,00.html
<trew1000> מוזר
<trew1000> זה לא הכתבה
<trew1000> אולי אני טועה? אני פשוט זוכר שקראתי את שם
<Ddorda> ‏ללינוקס אין ספארי
<Ddorda> ‏והאמת שגם אם היה אני בספק לגמרי אם זה היה מחזיק אחוז של משתמשים
<Ddorda> ‏לינוקסאים הם אנשים שאוהבים אפשרויות, שזה משהו שאי אפשר למצוא במוצרים של אפל
<trew1000> כן זה בדיוק מה שכתבתי מקודם למה אני לא רואה את עצמי משתמש עם מק
<trew1000> ואפילו שהוא יהיה טוב יותר מלינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏שזה קשה בפני עצמו
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: איך אני מת לראות את האתר עומד כבר...
<trew1000> את האמת שגם אני
<trew1000> אני כבר רוצה לשלוח לינקים
<trew1000> אגב יש כבר תוכן?
<Hero> בוקר טוב לכולם
<trew1000> עם האביך בחוץ אני מתחיל לחשוב שאולי באמת הבוקר עולה
<avi1333> כן מזג אוויר מעצבן אין חשק לצאת מהביתS:
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: רק ירון כתב משהו
<trew1000> אתה יוצא החוצה אתה יכול לעשות אחרי שאיפה אחת עיגולים עם הפה
<trew1000> Ddorda: על מה?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: לא זוכר כבר XD
<Hero> יצאתי החוצה מקודם עכשיו אני צהוב !
<Ddorda> ‏והאמת שהאתר כרגע מוקפא לכמה שעות בגלל טיפול בשרת
<Ddorda> ‏לא משהו שתלוי בי
<Hero> Ddorda - צילמתי אבל עכשיו אני צריך למצוא דרך לעלות את זה XD
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה לא אמור לקרות עוד הרבה בהמשך
<trew1000> פעם היתה פרסומת "שיהיה לך יום כתו" זוכרים?
<trew1000> כתום*
<trew1000> כן ברור שכך
<trew1000> אני מחפש משהוא קצת מקיף
<Hero> מעניין רוחות בכוח של 63 קמ"ש
<trew1000> אולי אני ילך על בלנדר או על KDE
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא הבנתי על מה אתה תלך
<trew1000> או כתבה על תוספים לבלנדא
<trew1000> או על תוכנות חדשות ב-KDE
<trew1000> לבלנדר*
<trew1000> כגון קריטה או דיגיקאם
<Hero> Ddorda - תזכיר לי איך אני מקבל
<Hero> cloak
<Hero> מאובונטו
<trew1000> Ddorda: אגב אני חושב שיהיה נכון לעשות סקירות על תוכנות או יותר מכון תוכנת השבוע או תוכנה במבחן כמו שיש בעיתונים
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אתה צריך להיות חבר אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך להיות קצת פעיל. תרגום זה דרך טובה
<Hero> Ddorda - אה סבבה :P
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: כן, אני גם חושב
<Hero> אז אתה פעיל
<Hero> ?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כן
<Hero> נחמד יצא לי לתרגם כמה דברים
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אם נגיד תתרגם או תעשה משהו כזה...
<Hero> כמו FF4
<Hero> אבל זה כמה שורות קטנות
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: יש לך עמוד לאנצ'פד?
<Hero> לא יותר מזה
<Hero> לא נראלי
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, חשבון
<Hero> אולי כי תירגמתי אצל תומר
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Hero> אז כעקרון יש לי חשבון
<Hero> מה אני אמור לעשות הלאה?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: ללכת לאיזור התרגום ולתרגם
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Hero> תירגמתי בעברי
<Hero> כאילו "הצעתי תרגום"
<Ddorda> ‏מעולה
<Hero> אוקיי מה הלאה?
<Ddorda> ‏תעשה את זה המון המון המון
<Ddorda> ‎תקבל karma
<Ddorda> ‏אני מציע לך לשאול את ירון ואותי על התרגומים
<serfus> אם אתה מתבסס רק על תרגום אז כדאי שזה יהיה באמת המון
<Ddorda> ‏כדי שנוכל גם לשמור על סטנדרט
<serfus> כמו ירון
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: לווא דווקא
<Ddorda> ‏הם מאוד אוהבים מתרגמים
<Ddorda> ‏מאוד קל להעלות את הקרמה עם תרגומים
<Hero> אוקיי ירדתי מזה :P
<Hero> אם זה המון
<serfus> כן אבל ממה שיצא לי לראות, זה רק כאלה שמתרגמים באמת המון ומשקיעים בזה
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: תלוי למה אתה מחשיב המון
<serfus> Hero, השאלה היא מה אתה רוצה, לתרום לאובונטו או רק לקבל הסוואה
<Hero> serfus - לתרום אבל הקטע שחיפשתי מקומות שמחפשים מתכנתים שאולי אני אוכל לעזור למה למדתי סי וקצת סי פלאס פלאס אבל אין לי מקום ממש
<serfus> אחד מהדברים היפים באובונטו (ובקוד פתוח בכלל) זה שכל אחד שרוצה לתרום יכול, כל אחד מוצא את מקומו
<Ddorda> ‏תראה, יש הרבה משחקים ותכנות בשפות האלה, אתה יכול לתקן באגים
<Hero> לתקן באגים זה לא שהו שאני מומחה בו
<serfus> Hero, יש פרויקט שבו מחפשים ומתקנים באגים קטנים שמפריעים לחווית משתמש
<serfus> אם אתה לא מקצועי זה יכול להיות מקום טוב להתחיל בו
<serfus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<Hero> אני לא כזה מקצועי
<Hero> serfus - מה זה הפרוייקט הזה?
<serfus> Hero, נתתי לינק לעמוד הסברים
<serfus> http://blog.pault.ag/post/2063914269/myth-busted-2-you-need-to-program-to-contribute-to
<Hoborg> Title: Peace, Love and C++ - Myth Busted #2: You need to program to contribute to Ubuntu
<serfus> כדאי לך לקרוא גם את זה
<Ddorda> ‏Oi3pRNnX: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: מייל מדפקה ;)
<Ddorda> ‏מעניין, עשר דקות ושלושה אנשים נכנסים
<Yaron-Heb> שלחת עוד אחד?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: צריך לשמוע את הקול שלך בדיון האחרון
<Yaron-Heb> איזה דיון? על השם?
<Yaron-Heb> הסכמתי ל־OpeNews
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. לא ראיתי
<Yaron-Heb> הלוגו שלנו יהיה N מעוצבת
<Ddorda> ‎opeNews
<Ddorda> ‏משהו כזה?
<Yaron-Heb> אכן
<Yaron-Heb> ואת ה־n נעצב בצורה מיוחדת
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - אתה משתמש ב
<Hero> Voip?
<Yaron-Heb> יש לי סקייפ, אין לי שירות מיוחד לזה, למה?
<Hero> Yaron-Heb - תן לי דקה
<serfus> הטלפון שלי עובד על voip
<serfus> של אורנג'
<Yaron-Heb> יש להם איכות שיחה טובה יחסית בניגוד ל־012
<serfus> אין לי מושג, בחיים לא השתמשתי בטלפון של 012
<serfus> אני מכיר את הוט, בזק ואורנג'
<Yaron-Heb> הוט גם טובים מאוד באיכות השיחה, פחות טובים בשירות הלקוחות
<Yaron-Heb> 012 זה הפוך, טלפון חרא שירות אחלה
<serfus> בקשר לאיכות יש שיפור, אבל אני חושב שזה בגלל שהחלפנו את הטלפונים עצמם
<serfus> בשירות לקוחות לא יצא לי להתקל (למזלי :P )
<Ron_> שמעו. אני מקבל בוין מסך כחול כזה. מה לעשות? http://pastebin.com/KJBaVuSU
<shimi810> ‏לי יצא, של שירות האינטרנט - שרות גרוע. השירות לקוחות של כל החברות חרא כי זו אותה חברה (שממש לא מרחמת על העובדים, והכעס שלהם לצערי עובד אלינו)
<serfus> shimi810, מה הכוונה אותה חברה?
<shimi810> ‏כולם שוכרים את אותה חברה, שכחתי מה שמה, אבל העובדים תחת תנאים לא תנאי שם (אסור להם לצאת לשירותים אפילו). אין לי ידע מבפנים, קראתי מכתבות
<serfus> באמת? חשבתי שכל חברה מעסיקה עובדים משלה
<shimi810> ‏מעיתוני הדרושים באמת רואים שהמודעות הם שלהם, אבל מאחורי הקלעים זה כנראה אחרת. אין לי מושג מה הולך שם...
<serfus> מעניין
<shimi810> ‎הנה סרטון שמסביר הכל: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sQvUnNJuT4
<Ddorda> ‏חברים יקרים, אני מסדר עכשיו SexyBookmarks לאתר החדש
<Ddorda> ‏השתמשו בו.
<Ddorda> ‏בחכמה.
<Ddorda> ‎serfus: kan?
<Hero> Ron_ - ניסית?:O
<Ddorda> ‏זהו
<Ddorda> ‏חברים
<Ddorda> ‎http://ubuntu-il.org
<nicoco> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3997928,00.html
<nicoco> ענק
<nicoco> נלחץ לי המחיקון בשוגג
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> Ddorda, - האתר יצא ממש יפה
<nicoco> וגם הכפתורים החדשים
<nicoco> בפוסטים
<Ddorda> ‏תודה :)
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך הצעות לשיפור?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> נחשוב על זה
<shimi810> ‏לי יש - תוסף שיאפשר שמירת כתבה למועדפים. מה שקיים גרדע פשוט אומר בצורה פשוטה לשמור לעצמך בדפדפן וזהו..
<shimi810> ‏*כרגע
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: העניין הוא שהיום כבר לא כ"כ משתמשים במועדפים של הדפדפן...
<Ddorda> ‏וגם מי ישים כתבה במועדפים?
<shimi810> ‏זה העניין, את זה אני לא רוצה. אני רוצה כמו בטוויטר, סימון בכוכב ורשימת המועדפים
<shimi810> ‏רק לא דפדפן, באתר עצמו התכוונתי
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אז לא הצלחתי להבין בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא משתמש טוויטר אז אני לא יודע
<shimi810> ‏בטוויטר יש לכל ציוץ אופציה לסימון כוכב (הכנסה למועדפים באתר), ויש רשימה של אותם המועדפים האלו. מועדפים באתר, לא בדפדפן, זה העניין. קח לדוגמא את הפורומים (phpbb), גם שם יש הכנסה למועדפים
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אני מבין שאתה מעריץ גדול של טוויטר. רוצה להיות הכתב של הטוויטר של אובונטו ישראל?
<shimi810> ‏אממ.. מה כבר אפשר לעשות ב־ 140 תווים?.. אבל הנה עוד רעיון, על כל כתבה שמתפרסמת, ייתפרסם ציוץ אוטומטי בטוויטר - זה בטוח תוסף שקיים
<Ddorda> ‏ואז למה להשתמש בטוויטר? למה לא RSS?
<shimi810> ‏אפשר גם וגם. תתפלא, אבל יש כמה שמתעניינים באובונטו בטוויטר
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: ואתה מדי פעם תפרסם משהו?
<shimi810> ‏כן. אבל צריך גם חדשות באתר...
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: ברור
<shimi810> ‏וצריך גם להכניס את מאשרי התוכן והמנהלים באתר :) הרבה זמן ועדיין לא שינית
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אתה יכול להזכיר לי מי זה מה?
<Ddorda> ‏התחלתי לעשות את זה בזמנו וזה נשכח לי
<Ron_> Hero, עדיין לא. לא יצא לי
<shimi810> ‏משה, מנהל פורום. אני ואתה, מאשרי תוכן.
<Hero> Ron_ - אתה מרגיז אותי !
<Ron_> Hero, כן גם אותי :)
<nicoco> Ron_, Hero - כן, גם אותי
<nicoco> :P
<Ron_> לא נורא. אז אני לא אשכב עם בנות ;)
<Ron_> כואב לי הראש. אני זז
<Hero> :S
<Hero> nicoco - למה אותך?
<Hero> Ddorda - יש דרך לעשות קיצור לפקודות?
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: ?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: כאן?
<Hero> Ddorda - יאפ
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: מה זאת אומרת קיצור לפקודות?
<Shualdon> לנהוג במבול עם רוחות שמעיפות את הרכב זה כיף!
<serfus> yupers
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: אתה השלישי היום שמספר לי שהרוח משכה לו את האוטו
<Hero> Ddorda - יש לי פקודה באורך קילומטר אני רוצה איזה חבילה שתשמור לי על הפקודה ככה שאני אוכל להריץ אותה בשורה קצרה
<Ddorda> ‏אני רוצה לראות מישהו שרוח הופכת לו את האוטו. זה אדיר.
<Shualdon> אז כנראה שיש בזה משהו
<Hero> Ddorda - אז אני הרביעי
<Shualdon> חח
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: זה נקרא alias
<Ddorda> !g alias commands ubuntu
<Hoborg> "Handy command-line aliases and tricks - Ubuntu Forums" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D204382 | "AdvancedCommandlineHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation" - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedCommandlineHowto
<nicoco> אתה יו גםליצור סקריפט שאוגד כמה פקודות
<nicoco> יכול גם ליצור
<Ddorda> ‏גם נכון
<nicoco> לדעתי זה יותר נוח
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות. היתרון בזה הוא שזה קובץ שאפשר להזיז ממקום למקום
<serfus> Ddorda, רצית משהו?
<Ddorda> ‏מיליון למעשה. אני רוצה מיליון דולר בבקשה.
<serfus> תן לי מספר חשבון, דקה פה אני עושה לך העברה
<Ddorda> ‏אתה רושם?
<serfus> כן כן
<Ddorda> ‎101111000110
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: ראית את השינוי שעשיתי באתר
<serfus> כן, זה נראה טוב
<serfus> קצת מציק
<Hero> אוף אוף אין קליטה בלווין של יס
<Hero> וזה דופק אותי :(
<Hero> Ddorda - לא נראלי שזה זה
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אתה חייב להפסיק לזרוק משפטים לאוויר בלי הקשר, זה מגע אותי
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: אני אוהב את התחכום שלך.
<serfus> כולם אוהבים ;)
<Ddorda> ‏המ.. מה רציתי? אני לא זוכר כבר =\
<nicoco> רצית ללכת החוצה לראות את הסופה, ולחזור ולצעוק לערוץ "איזה גשם מטורף!!!" ולהתעטף בשמיכות ובקבוקים חמים
<Hero> Ddorda - מגע אותי?אני מדבר על alias
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: ואז הגיע המציאות.
<Ddorda> ‏הגיעה*
<nicoco> לא יודע מה איתכם
<nicoco> אבל אצלי גשם מטורף
<Hero> "
<nicoco> ורוח והכל
<Hero> קרר
<Hero> <Ddorda> ‏Hero: אתה חייב להפסיק לזרוק משפטים לאוויר בלי הקשר, זה מגע אותי
<Hero> Ddorda - מגע אותי?
<Hero> ואני דיברתי על alias
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: משגע* ;)
<Hero> אה :P
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. אז תגיד! :)
<Interruptus> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> אני מת
<Hero> זה לא נראלי הפתרון שאני מחפש
<Hero> Interruptus - מדוע?
<Ddorda> ‏למה לא?
<Hero> כי אני רוצה לעשות דבר כזה
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: נו, אחרי הפעם השלישית מתרגלים
<Hero> Ddorda - נניח שאני רוצה לקחת את הפקודה
<Hero> sudo apt-get update
<Hero> ול"קצר" אותה
<Hero> איך alias קשור?לפי התיעוד בman הוא לא קשור בכלל
<Interruptus> אתה עושה אליאס לביטוי הזה
<Hero> איך?
<Interruptus> נניח אתה קורא לאליאס COOCOO
<Interruptus> וכל פעם שאתה קורא COOCOO
<Interruptus> המחשב מעדכן
<Hero> כן אני שואל איך אני מגדיר את זה?
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> בוא נראה
<nicoco> עם alias
<nicoco> :\
<Hero> nicoco - זה כמו שאני אגיד
<Hero> פעולה זה משהו שפעלים על משהו
<Hero> :/
<nicoco> alias COOCOO='sudo apt-get update'
<nicoco> מעכשיו כל פעם שתרשום COOCOO
<nicoco> זה יעשה עדכון
<Hero> nicoco - ואם יש פקודה בשם שאני רוצה להגדיר אותה?
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת?
<Hero> למשל
<Hero> alias xchat='sudo apt-get update'
<Hero> אני זורק
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> אותו דבר
<nicoco> מעכשיו הפקודה xchat תעשה עדכונים
<Hero> הופה אז זה די מסוכן
<nicoco> man alias
<Interruptus> רגע אינעל, יש תוכנה בפאת שקוראים לה איקסצ'אט
<nicoco> כן, זאת חבילה
<Interruptus> אתה קורא לה ולזה
<Interruptus> מה נסגר
<Hero> nicoco - אפשרי לעשות כזה עם ארגומנטים?
<nicoco> אני עובד על משהו
<nicoco> Please do not highlight
<Hero> L
<Hero> אז תספר לנו אחרי זה על מה אתה עובד !
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> מה הפקודה בכדי לסנכרן את שעון המערכת במעצאות האינטרנט
<kosherpup> טוב הסתדרתי:)
<kosherpup> חחחח השאןלה שלי נכתבה ב- שני 01 במרץ 1999, 09:29 -
<kosherpup> והתשובה נכתבה ב- ראשון 12 בדצמבר 2010, 22:40 -
<kosherpup> כמעט אחד עשרה שנים חיכיתי לתשובה
<kosherpup> :P
<Ddorda> ‏בעיות באינטרנט
<trew1000> סלולרי?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏חשמל
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<trew1000> חשמל באמת?
<trew1000> מה התוכנית החדשה של בזק? זה?
<Hero> Ddorda - FireFox Rulzz
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-05
<Daragaard> any one here awake? i need help in joining the forums
<Daragaard> no one?
<Daragaard> no one can explain why i can't get the password mail to know what i my forum password?
<Daragaard> any one awake?
<Daragaard> still no?
<script_> שלום
<script_> יש לי באג במערכת
<script_> אובונטו 10.04
<script_> יש לי שאלה אובונטו 10.04 לא מזהה את האייפון פיתאום
<script_> ולא אף טלפון אייפון אחר
<script_> ניראה לי הצ'ט הזה לא פעיל הוא שאני לא מחובר
<script_> [
<guideamac> מישהו כאן
<guideamac> ?
<guideamac> אני ממש תקוע פתחתי בפורום החדש איזה 100 משתמשים ואף אחד לא עובד
<guideamac> ???
<guideamac> יש לי בעיה פה
<Daragaard> is now some one awake here?
<moshe742> yeah
<Daragaard> i need to know why i never get the password mails for the forum
<moshe742> what do you mean?
<Daragaard> I registered
<Daragaard> and waited for the password mail or conformation mail
<Daragaard> never got it
<Daragaard> not in the spam no where
<Daragaard> i tried that openID thing but i can't figure out what the hell it whats from me so i just dropped it
<moshe742> do you have password?
<Daragaard> no never got it
<Daragaard> that's all i need a first password
<Daragaard> i'll change that once i login for the first time
<moshe742> your nick here is your username on the site?
<Daragaard> yes
<moshe742> i will try to register you, hopefully it will work
<moshe742> what is your mail?
<moshe742> serfus, here?
<Daragaard> daragaard@hotmail.com
<Daragaard> thank you
<moshe742> check your mail, you are already registered with this mail, so most likely you have another user name on this site
<Daragaard> might be SeaSpray
<moshe742> don't know, did you get the mail?
<Daragaard> nop
<moshe742> ok, i tried to do it with my mail and it didn't work either, so i guess there is some problem with the site, i will write it on the forum so it will be dealt with
<Daragaard> ok thank you
<moshe742> try to do it again in the next few days and check if the problem is solved
<Daragaard> i'll check it tomorew
<moshe742> i don't know if it will be fixed by tomorrow, but keep trying and in a few days ask again here if its not solved by then
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-06
<isw> הי חברים
<isw> כשאני מנסה ללחוץ על כניסה לתוכנות הוא לא פותח אותם אלה רק כאשר אני מכניס לסרגל בצד הוא מפעיל לי אותם
<isw> אם מישהו מכיר את הבעיה אשמח לפתרון בתודה רבה מראש
<isw> hi
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו?
<nady> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-07
<asw3> ‏אוף
<asw3> ‏אני לא מוצא חבילה שאני רוצה לקארמיק
<asw3> ‏מעצבן
<asw3> ‎two or more packages specified (language-pack-gnome-he-base karmic-updates)
<asw3> ‎damn
<asw3> ‎language-pack-he deb karmic  ubuntu 9.10
<asw3> ‎cant find :\
<asw3> ‎W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-he-base/language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022_all.deb
<asw3> ‎  404  Not Found
<asw3> ‎W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-he/language-pack-he_9.10+20091022_all.deb
<asw3> ‎  404  Not Found
<asw3> ‎http://160.26.2.181/ports/pool/main/l/language-pack-he-base/language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022_all.deb
<asw3> ‎:O
<asw3> ‎Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-he-base/language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022_all.deb 404  Not Found
<asw3> ‎Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-he/language-pack-he_9.10+20091022_all.deb 404  Not Found
<nady> בוקר טוב
<visitor> Hi do any one of you have problems with Banshee?
<kalmantina> שלום
<beginner_> התקנתי אובונטו 11.10
<beginner_> למה אתר ערוץ הספורט מקשר אותי לאתר אחר?
<kalmantina> תבוא ל##linux-il
<VashTheStampede> salut
<kalmantina> מה?
<beginner_> התקנתי את USER AGENT
<beginner_> לא עזר...
<kalmantina> תשנה את האייגנט בתפריט
<kalmantina>  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/
<kalmantina> הם מראים שם צילום מסך
<avihay> Hi Vash, or should I say Valentinez Alkalinella Xifax Sicidabohertz Gombigobilla Blue Stradivari Talentrent Pierre Andri Charton-Haymoss Ivanovici Baldeus George Doitzel Kaiser III
<beginner_> אתם תותחים!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kalmantina> מעולה
<beginner_> יש לי שאלה שניה אבל אני חושש שהיא קצת יותר מסובכת...
<beginner_> יש לי כרטיסי קול MAUDIO 2496
<kalmantina> OK
<beginner_> וגם FIREPOD
<beginner_> באף אחד מהם אין צליל...
<kalmantina> לא שמעתי עליהם מעודי
<beginner_> יש דרך מיוחדת למצוא לזה דרייברים או שאני צריך גרסאות לינוקס אחרות לזה?
<beginner_> אלה כרטיסים מקצועיים לעריכת מוסיקה...
<kalmantina> ניסית לעשות lspci ולראות מה הוא כותב בדיוק
<kalmantina> אוקי..
<beginner_> lspci ?
<kalmantina> תחפש במקומות מקצועיים
<kalmantina> כן
<kalmantina> הם מחוברים בPCI או USB?
<beginner_> MAUDIO = PCI
<beginner_> FIREPOD = FIREWIRE
<kalmantina> אההה M-AUDIO
<beginner_> M-AUDIO DELTA 2496
<kalmantina> באתר היצרן יש משהו?
<beginner_> לא אבל בפורום הם ממליצים להתקין או
<beginner_> 64STUDIO
<beginner_> או
<beginner_> AVLINUX
<kalmantina> מה זה הדברים האלה?
<kalmantina>  הפצות שלמות? אם כן איך פתרו את זה שם
<beginner_> גרסאות אחרות של לינוקס שמיועדות לעריכת מוסיקה
<beginner_> אני לא יודע מה הם עושים ואם זה יעבוד... אני ממש מתחיל
<beginner_> בלינוקס
<kalmantina> אז למה שלא תנסה להתקין את ההפצות האלו
<kalmantina> אולי זה המהלך הכי פשוט, ומצד שני לא תבין איך הלינוקס עובד..
<beginner_> אני אנסה ואני אעדכן אתכם איך הלך... אני מוריד אותן כעת...
<beginner_> יש לי שאלה יותר פשוטה...
<kalmantina> תן לינקים, זה נשמע מעניין
<kalmantina> אתה מתעסק במוזיקה?
<beginner_> כן :) אני בונה כאן אולפן ובודק כמה רשיונות של ווינדוס אני צריך
<kalmantina> אז במקום זה חשבת לבסס את זה על לינוקס?
<beginner_> רשיון אחד בטוח בגלל שקיובייס לא עובד משהו על לינוקס כך שמעתי...
<kalmantina> יש בלינוקס קרנל שמותאם לאבות בזמן אמת, יש סיכוי טוב שהוא יהיה שימושי עבורך
<beginner_> חשבתי שמחשב אחד יהיה מקצועי עם ווינדוס ומחשב שני יהיה יותר לכיף
<kalmantina> מה לגבי LMMS
<beginner_> ושם אני אתקין לינוקס
<beginner_> סלח לי אבל כל זה קצת שפה חדשה בשבילי...
<beginner_> LMMS קרנל...
<beginner_> אה קראתי ... זה סטודיו לינוקס
<kalmantina> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<beginner_> זה בעצם הרעיון של 64STUDIO
<kalmantina> תוכנה לכתיבת מוזיקה אלקטרונית
<beginner_> 64STUDIO
<kalmantina> תן לינק ל64 סטודיו
<beginner_> יש לי תוכנות מאוד מקצועיות ויקרות ואין תוכנות חינמיות שמשתוות להן...
<beginner_> אבל הן לא עובדות משהן על לינוקס לפי הציונים
<kalmantina> אז מה בעיה להתקין חלונות?
<kalmantina> מה לגבי מאק?
<beginner_> אני צריך בעסק רק מחשב אחד עם התוכנות אבל יהיו שם אולי מחשבים נוספים ואני לא רוצה לקנות רשיונות אם לא צריך
<kalmantina> אם אתה רוצה לחסוף כסף על רישיונות תקנה מאיבי
<kalmantina> יש מחשבים שפרקו אותם ומוכרים את המדבקות של הרשיונות שלהם, בגרושים
<beginner_> בדקתי את הנושא, ומסתבר שחלק מכובד מהמכירות באיביי הם לא חוקיות ושולחים לך גרסה לא רשמית או כזו המותקנת
<beginner_> שאלתי במיקרוסופט והם אמרו שגם לקנות גרסאות
<kalmantina> ומה לדבי לקנות רישיון סגור באריזה
<beginner_> OEM
<beginner_> בלי לקנות מחשב חדש זה נוגד את התקנון שלהם
<kalmantina> אתה יכול לקנות OEM אם אתה קונה חלק של מחשב
<beginner_> כך שאני אאלץ לקנות RETAIL
<kalmantina> אז הם ימכרו לך אותו בתוספת RAM ישן
<beginner_> וזה מתחיל מ 200$ לגרסה הפשוטה ביותר
<beginner_> לכל רשיון
<kalmantina> מה אתה אומר על 29$ למק OS
<kalmantina> מקורי מאפל
<beginner_> שאלתי במיקרוסופט לגבי קניית חלק והם אמרו שלא
<beginner_> הנושא הזה מאוד מבלבל
<beginner_> לא?
<beginner_> באתר של אפל זה עולה 250 $ בערך
<beginner_> גם באמת לא אכפת לי לקנות רשיון אחד
<beginner_> אבל לא יותר
<beginner_> ולמחשב אחר אני אלך על אובונטו
<kalmantina> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC573Z/A
<beginner_> מעניין! אני בהחלט אבדוק את העניין!
<beginner_> זה גרסת
<beginner_> 64נןא?
<kalmantina> אני אתן לך רמז קטן..
<beginner_> 64BIT
<kalmantina> פחות לבדוק, יותר לעשות
<beginner_> חח...
<beginner_> אם היית מכיר אותי היית יודע כמה אתה צודק
<beginner_> OS עובד על מחשבי אינטל רגילים?
<kalmantina> בוא נגיד שקנית מאיבי מדבקה של רישין שהותקן כבר. למה אתה חושב שזה אמור לעניין אותך?
<kalmantina> לפי גוגל יש אנשים שמתקינים את זה
<beginner_> כי אז ברגע שתתקין יעלה לך
<beginner_> genuine advantage
<beginner_> ויגיד לך שהגרסה שלך לא חוקית
<beginner_> או מותקנת על מחשב אחר
<beginner_> וקנית כלום
<kalmantina> לא נכון!
<kalmantina> מניסיון
<beginner_> אגב הלינק של המק זה רק שדרוג למי שיש גרסה
<kalmantina> אתה מתקשר למיקרוסופט מקריא להם את המדבקה, והם נותנים לך קי חדש!
<beginner_> אפשרות אחרת היא שזה גרסה פרוצה ואז היא תעבוד על מיליון מחשבים
<kalmantina> יש לי על הלפטופ רישיון לחלונות xp זה יעזור לך
<beginner_> אם יש לך מדבקה חוקית אז אין בעיה
<kalmantina> שניה אני אביא לך לינק
<beginner_> הבעיה היא שאפילו איביי עצמם אומרים לך שאתה צריך להיזהר מזיופים
<kalmantina> איזה מערכת אתה מחפש
<kalmantina> XP או 7
<beginner_> 7
<beginner_> 64 BIT
<beginner_> גם לי יש לפטופ אם רשיון OEM...
<kalmantina> חח
<kalmantina> אבל בשיחת טלפון איתם אין להם דרך לנחש על מה התקנת.
<beginner_> אבל מיקרוסופט אמרו לי שאני צריך גרסה על המחשב בו אני רוצה לשדרג
<kalmantina> הם בטלפון
<beginner_> אם היית רוצה לתכמן לא חסרות שיטות
<beginner_> אני רוצה להיות חוקי ותקני לעסק
<beginner_> אז יעלה לי 200 דולר
<beginner_> למחשב אחד
<kalmantina> יש לי כמה רישיונות של XP פרו שנקנו באיבי חדשים באריזה
<kalmantina> וכל אחד עלה סביב ה40 דולר
<beginner_> OEM או RETAIL?
<kalmantina> שניה אני אבדוק
<kalmantina> OEM
<beginner_> ...
<kalmantina> אבל מה זה משנה?
<beginner_> אתמול בדקתי את העניין
<kalmantina> אשריך
<beginner_> כעקרון הנושא הזה מאוד מרגיז...
<beginner_> אבל אם אתה רוצה להיות בדיוק לפי התקנון של מיקרוסופט
<kalmantina> לדעתי הם צריכים להגיד תודה שאתה בכלל משקיע את הX דולרים לקנות את התוכנה הלא מדובגת שלהם
<beginner_> OEM צריך להיקנות אך ורק
<beginner_> עם מחשב חדש...
<kalmantina> אבל מה הופך מחשב לחדש?
<beginner_> למרות שזה רשיון חוקי לחלוטין
<kalmantina> הלוח אם?
<kalmantina> הדיסק?
<kalmantina> הראם?
<kalmantina> המכלול של כולם?
<kalmantina> המארז?
<beginner_> מחשב שנקנה מבונה מחשבים מורשה מיקרוסופט
<beginner_> זה מבחינה רשמית
<kalmantina> אין דבר כזה
<beginner_> ברור שאם אתה טכני תצליח להתקין לבד
<beginner_> אבל!!!!
<kalmantina> כי אם סמי הטכנאי מחשבים מרכיב מחשב מכמה חלקים, אז הוא לא בונה מחשבים?
<beginner_> OEM מזהה את הלוח
<kalmantina> אין דבר כזה לוח OEM
<kalmantina> אין!
<beginner_> ואם אתה תחליף לוח
<beginner_> או תעבור למחשב חדש הגרסה לא תעבוד יותר!!!
<kalmantina> אתה עושה סלט בין XP OEM רגיל לבין הXP OEM שמגיע מהניידים
<beginner_> מ האין?
<beginner_> לפי מיקרוסופט
<kalmantina> תוכנת OEM רגילה יכולה להמכר על ידי כל אחד אם אתה קונה חומרה!
<beginner_> OEM זה OEM
<beginner_> דיברתי איתם בטלפון 3 פעמים
<kalmantina> אני אני עכשיו טכנאי מחשבים ואני מרכיב לך מחשב, מה למכור לך ריטייל או OEM?
<beginner_> אחרי שמוכרים בחנות ניסו להסביר לי שאני טועה!
<beginner_> תבין שחנויות לא עובדות לפי התקנון!
<beginner_> אני לא מדבר על חנויות גדולות כמו KSP
<beginner_> אבל חנויות קטנות
<kalmantina> תראה זה כסף שלך, כל העולם עובד ככה, אם אתה רוצה לבזבז עוד 200 דולר זו בחירה שלך.
<kalmantina> גם KSP היו פעם חנות קטנה
<beginner_> כשאתה פותח עסק אתה רוצה ראש שקט...
<kalmantina> מה הופך אותם למשהו מיוחד?
<beginner_> גם נכון :)
<kalmantina> וKSP מוכרים ריטייל
<kalmantina> ואני בטוח שמיקרוסופט לא יצרו להם מדבקות עם סיריאלים מיוחדים
<beginner_> לא , הם מוכרים
<beginner_> OEM רק עם מחשב חדש
<beginner_> תבקש ככה סתם הם לא ימכרו לך
<beginner_> אתה חושב שזה סתם כי לא בא להם למכור?
<kalmantina> ואם אתה קונה פנטיום 3 חדש ב20 שקל, ואז משדרג אותו
<kalmantina>  אז אתה צריך לקנות שוב רישין?
<beginner_> בדיוק! זוועה
<kalmantina> אז תתקין פרוץ
<beginner_> אבל זה התקנון
<beginner_> חח
<beginner_> אני פותח עסק...
<beginner_> יש הוצאות
<kalmantina> אז תוציא את ה200 דולר
<kalmantina> למרות שזה נשמע לי קישקוש
<kalmantina> לדעתי בפתיחה של עסק תשים דגש על הדברים החשובים
<beginner_> יכול להיות שאתה צודק אבל בסופו של דבר זה עוד מאה דולר...  לא נורא אבל לקנות שני רשיונות או  יותר זו הגזמה. לכן אני רוצה אובונטו למחשבים שלא צריכים את כרטיסי הקול והתוכנות המיוחדות שלי
<kalmantina> תהנה
<kalmantina> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Windows-7-Ultimate-32-64-bit-FULL-RETAIL-Version-/140657697847?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bfda2437
<kalmantina> 119 דולר משלוח חינם
<kalmantina> ריטייל
<beginner_> הם לא שולחים לישראל
<beginner_> וגם אם הם היו איך יכול להיות שהם מוכרים במחיר כזה?
<beginner_> too good to be true
<kalmantina> OK
<kalmantina> בביד המחיר הוא חצי מזה
<beginner_> הייתה לי שאלה על הלינוקס...
<beginner_> כשהעלתי על USB
<beginner_> הוא זיהה את שני המסכים
<kalmantina> איזו שאלה?
<beginner_> ואחרי שהתקנתי עם עדכונים הוא מזהה רק מסך אחד ובדיספליי אין ארופצייה למסך שני
<kalmantina> איזה כרטיס מסך יש שלך?
<kalmantina> לך*
<kalmantina> http://tech.walla.co.il/?w=/4003/1882495
<beginner_> NVIDEA
<kalmantina> זה מגיע עם רישיון^
<kalmantina> בעיה נפוצה
<kalmantina> תתקין מחדש את הדריבר
<beginner_> מדליק!
<beginner_> איך?
<kalmantina> יש את זה בארץ
<kalmantina> יש איזו חבילה שמתקינים
<kalmantina> תריץ את זה
<kalmantina> /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<kalmantina> זה פתח משהו?
<beginner_> אני אבדוק
<beginner_> music@music-desktop:~$ /usr/bin/nvidia-settings  (nvidia-settings:3632): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (nvidia-settings:3632): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (nvidia-settings:3632): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (nvidia-settings:3632): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixma
<beginner_> אתה דיג'יי?
<kalmantina> זה אמור לפתוח לך חלון גרפי
<kalmantina> אני? לא
<kalmantina> הלוואי
<beginner_> אני הולך לאכול משהו, עדיין לא אכלתי ארוחת ערב... סלח לי בינתיים
<beginner_> אני אחזור אחר כך...
<beginner_> המון תודה בינתיים!
<kalmantina> אוקי, אני אהיה כאן
<kalmantina> בטח עוד כמה שעות
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-08
<lousygarua> שלום לכולם
<avihay> hi
<lousygarua> what's up? thankx for fixing the email bug on the site so quickly :)
<avihay> that wasn't me :->
<beginner_> ניסיתי לכתוב בליבראופיס ואין שם
<beginner_> RTL LTR
<beginner_> מישהו יודע?
<beginner_> או אולי איך מתקינים
<beginner_> open office
<beginner_> במקום?
<lousygarua> שלום
<lousygarua> beginner_: תנסה להיכנס ל:
<lousygarua> tools/options או משהו כזה
<lousygarua> ושמה יש אפשרות לתמיכה בשפות RTL
<lousygarua> זה גם היה ככה באופן אופיס
<lousygarua> שהוא לא אוטומטי בא בצורה נחמדה לעברית
<lousygarua> אני לא יכול להגיד לך בדיוק כרגע כי אני לא בבית
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-09
<adir> אני לא מצליח להרשם לאתר זה לא שולח לי סיסמא לאימייל מה אני יכול לעשות?
<gfhfgh> ?
<asw3> אביחי תוכל לעזור לי אולי?
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-10
<avihay> asw3: I don't know, I don't know what the issue is
<asw3> אני משתמש באובנטו ישן
<asw3> 9.10
<asw3> ורציתי להוריד חבילת שפות שכמובן לא נתמכת
<asw3> אז הורדתי את ה-
<asw3> tar.gz
<asw3> ולא הבנתי מה לעשות איתו
<asw3> http://64.12.96.232/pool/main/l/language-pack-he-base/language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022.tar.gz
<asw3> וזה הdeb
<asw3> http://160.26.2.181/ports/pool/main/l/language-pack-he-base/language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022_all.deb
<asw3> שלא מצליח להתקין משום מה
<govatent> #ubuntu-il-offtopic
<govatent> sorry.
<govatent> I was looking for a place where i could ask a few questions in english about Israel. I will be there on Jan 18.
<Lala_> הי
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-03
<matanc> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-06
<asw3> Error activating XKB configuration.
<asw3> It can happen under various circumstances:
<asw3> - a bug in libxklavier library
<asw3> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<asw3> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<asw3> X server version data:
<asw3> The X.Org Foundation
<asw3> 10604000
<asw3> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<asw3> - The result of xprop -root | grep XKB
<asw3> - The result of gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<asw3> לא נחמד
<avihay> asw3: what's xkb?   been useing ibus for a while now, kinda slugish on the start, but works fine, also supports more then one language
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<asw3> האמת שאין לי מושג
<asw3> utils
<asw3> מה התפקיד של ה- xkb במערכת?
<asw3> אני קורא עכשיו אני רואה זה קשור ל- x
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-07
<basiliskum> hey guise, can you tell me what's up with libre office's block-lettered hebrew menus?
<basiliskum> how do i fix that?
<basiliskum> guess this channel be a very very low traffic channel
<basiliskum> http://www.whatsup.co.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=57608
<basiliskum> hurray for remembering that sometimes you get more results when googling in Hebrew than in English... ~_~
<basiliskum> moshe742, btw, hi
<basiliskum> omg, 40 hours of idleness! that means that you are actually doing something with your life! that's great.
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-02
<someone69> היי
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-02
<Arvintin_> מבקש עזרה
<Arvintin_> למי לפנות על מנת להתקין על מחשב תקוע עם לינוקס מינט שלא עובד אובונטו
<Arvintin_> המייל שלי : drgolz@gmail.com
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-04
<bigson> hi
<bigson> is there anybody outthere?
<bigson> i wish to work on both systems windows an ubuntu how i can do it?
<Avihay_work> wow
<Avihay_work> oh, my bad
#ubuntu-il 2015-12-04
<Barhenh> Hi
